# Specialized Fat Boy ETA?



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

I know these dates are sometimes moving targets -- but have any of you shop guys in the know heard anything from Specialized more definitive than "late 2013" for the US ?


----------



## trailblazer29er (Apr 23, 2011)

I've heard October is the first shipment. I haven't heard an actual date. I'm on the list for the base model.


CJones said:


> I know these dates are sometimes moving targets -- but have any of you shop guys in the know heard anything from Specialized more definitive than "late 2013" for the US ?


----------



## tri-tele (Jun 18, 2009)

I want to know when/if those lovely rims and big hunks of rubber are going to be available. I REALLY want those tires.


----------



## Venturewest (Jul 13, 2007)

trailblazer29er said:


> I've heard October is the first shipment. I haven't heard an actual date. I'm on the list for the base model.


How did you get on the list? Did you do this through an LBS? I talked to a Specialized Dealer last week and they knew almost nothing about the availability.


----------



## trailblazer29er (Apr 23, 2011)

I talked to my lbs and they were taking pre-orders. The lbs aren't planning on ordering any for floor models. 

Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

What tires? I thought the ones on the demos were Bud and Lou?


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

Drevil said:


> What tires? I thought the ones on the demos were Bud and Lou?


"Demo bikes with Surly tires are just temporary, which is one reason I can't give final bike weights. We're developing our own tire based on our Ground Control tread. It will be one tire, 26×4.8", identical tread front and rear, 120 tpi."

From the MTBR article:

Just In: Specialized Fatboy Fat Bike | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## FlowinFlo (Jan 29, 2012)

drevil said:


> what tires? I thought the ones on the demos were bud and lou?


:d


----------



## mcnally78 (Feb 14, 2013)

I have one of the nicer models on order. I think it's call the expert. I work at a shop and my inside rep has said right now it looks like November for mine. This isn't set in stone though. There isn't any official info other than what most have seen on the web from the dealer launch a few weeks ago. My rep thought more solid info will come in a couple weeks. The main thing that has recently happened is that part numbers have been created so everyone can start getting in line for them. The rest will come soon. I can't wait.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

CJones said:


> "Demo bikes with Surly tires are just temporary, which is one reason I can't give final bike weights. We're developing our own tire based on our Ground Control tread. It will be one tire, 26×4.8", identical tread front and rear, 120 tpi."
> 
> From the MTBR article:
> 
> Just In: Specialized Fatboy Fat Bike | Mountain Bike Review


Ha, yeah, I read that when it came out. I guess I was just wondering if they became reality and someone had pics of them already.


----------



## tri-tele (Jun 18, 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/fat-bike-tyres-866180.html

check out post 15. this is what has me restless at night.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Drevil said:


> Ha, yeah, I read that when it came out. I guess I was just wondering if they became reality and someone had pics of them already.












Maybe they'll look like this???


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

tri-tele said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/fat-bike-tyres-866180.html
> 
> check out post 15. this is what has me restless at night.


I really wish they were doing a 4" tire...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Gigantic said:


> I really wish they were doing a 4" tire...


I hear there is a fatbike tsunami coming and when it hits I bet there will be Special Ed 4" tires in it!


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't know that anyone has posted this before but according to my spec rep specialized has actually purchased the tooling to produce the new tires themselves, no QBP or whatever collaboration


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

TitanofChaos said:


> I don't know that anyone has posted this before but according to my spec rep specialized has actually purchased the tooling to produce the new tires themselves, no QBP or whatever collaboration


Did Special Ed make their own "skinny" tires to this point or did they work with a tire company?


----------



## trailblazer29er (Apr 23, 2011)

My understanding has been that they've outsourced the tires to a few different companies for their tires in the past. Not sure why they would start now. OR I might of got bogos information on the internet.


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

From what I was told by my dealer, they bought their own machine because whoever currently makes the 4.8" tires wanted too much money to produce tires. I think having their own machine will be great for Specialized, should make it easier to create new tread designs.

I put in my order for a Fatboy today..... I can't wait for winter now.


----------



## mcnally78 (Feb 14, 2013)

I have heard the same thing from my spec rep as well. Specialized wants more control over production of their fat tires. Everyone knows that tires are the most important part of the fat bike equation and most lucrative.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I hope they sell those tires alone otherwise there might be a Fat Boy for sale with a Bud and Lou come November


----------



## Geist262 (Feb 16, 2004)

bdundee said:


> I hope they sell those tires alone otherwise there might be a Fat Boy for sale with a Bud and Lou come November


LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Is there confirmed weights for the base model? Also, does the base model come with hydro or cable brakes?


----------



## Venturewest (Jul 13, 2007)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> Is there confirmed weights for the base model? Also, does the base model come with hydro or cable brakes?


This is from the MTBR article: It doesn't address the weight for the base model.

1) What is the difference between the Fatboy and Fatboy Expert. What are the weights, projected prices?

Both bikes feature the same frame, fork, rims, hubs, tires, tubes, and shifters. Here are the main differences between the two models:

Fatboy Expert

SRAM X0 rear derailleur
e.thirteen crankset/BB (36/22)
Shimano Deore brakes
Butted spokes
Alloy nipples
Specialized Bennie pedals
Weight: TBD (current show bike is approx. 30 lbs with Surly tires)
Pricing: TBD (targeting $2,500-2,750)
Fatboy

SRAM X7 carbon cage rear derailleur
Custom Samox crankset/BB (36/22)
Tektro Draco 2 hydraulic brakes
Plain gauge spokes
Brass nipples
Metal cage pedals
Weight: TBD
Pricing: TBD (targeting sub-$2,000)


----------



## 20niner (Jan 9, 2010)

IMG_3324 by OddPix1, on Flickr


IMG_3325 by OddPix1, on Flickr


IMG_3326 by OddPix1, on Flickr


----------



## clockd (Aug 30, 2008)

Looks great so 'finished' looking not cobbled together like my pugs 
Can't wait


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Ship date depends on when the tires become available. Apparently the bikes are sitting there waiting right now and as soon as the tires arrive they will be installed and the bikes will ship. I'm hoping for early October but sometime mid month looks more likely.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

What's the thing on the bottom of the left hand fork leg in the last picture?

Tim


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

either the brake or the quick release skewer. I don't see anything else there.


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

Now that I have my fatboy on order, I can't wait for it to arrive, the days are dragging by...


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

mcnally78 said:


> I have one of the nicer models on order...





wetpaint said:


> Now that I have my fatboy on order...


Curious how your dealer handled "ordering" these? I was told today by a pretty good Specialized shop that there isn't a price or release date yet and it is not even fully up on whatever computer system they use?


----------



## Mister Spock (Aug 14, 2013)

According to the purchaser for one of the largest Specialized dealers in the southeastern United States:

2014 Fatboy (base model). MSRP is $1999.99. Sizes are S, M, L, and XL. Two color options - either black/gold or green. Available sometime in December.

2014 Fatboy Expert. MSRP is $2599.99. Sizes are S, M, L and XL. Only color is black/flo-red. Available sometime in December.

Both Fatboy bikes will be produced in a very limited quantity.

The shop needs to place their orders by the end of September for the Fatboy bikes.


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

CJones said:


> Curious how your dealer handled "ordering" these? I was told today by a pretty good Specialized shop that there isn't a price or release date yet and it is not even fully up on whatever computer system they use?


My shop is one of the top 25 Specialized shops, they had quite a few of each version ordered, I just reserved one that is coming.


----------



## deanefiele (Aug 12, 2013)

Both bikes feature the same frame, fork, rims, hubs, tires, tubes, and shifters.







I like both of them.


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

wetpaint said:


> My shop is one of the top 25 Specialized shops, they had quite a few of each version ordered, I just reserved one that is coming.


Thanks! I called a different more high-end dealer and got a different response. This dealer is doing pre-orders.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Gigantic said:


> either the brake or the quick release skewer. I don't see anything else there.


You're right. What I took for 2 bolts seems to be the qr pivot and a reflection.

Thanks Tim


----------



## trailblazer29er (Apr 23, 2011)

Just curious is there normally differences in MSRP between different regions of the US? I've heard 1899 and 1999 for the Fatboy Base? Just seems odd to me. Looking at the images on the Fatboy thread, I'm wondering if there is any reason why we don't see 2Bliss on tires? I can't think of a reason why I couldn't run tubless, but I thought I'd ask here since I'm not totally sure.


----------



## Mister Spock (Aug 14, 2013)

trailblazer29er said:


> Just curious, are there normally differences in MSRP between different regions of the US? I've heard $1899 and $1999 for the Fatboy Base? Just seems odd to me.


According to the purchaser for one of the largest Specialized dealers in the southeastern United States:

2014 Fatboy (base model). MSRP is $1999.99. Sizes are S, M, L, and XL. Two color options - either black/gold or green. Available sometime in December.

2014 Fatboy Expert. MSRP is $2599.99. Sizes are S, M, L and XL. Only color is black/flo-red. Available sometime in December.

Both Fatboy bikes will be produced in a very limited quantity.

The shop needs to place their orders by the end of September for the Fatboy bikes.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

It's not regional. There is MSRP and there is MAP. Some of us do a more significant volume than others so we choose to go lower.



trailblazer29er said:


> Just curious is there normally differences in MSRP between different regions of the US? I've heard 1899 and 1999 for the Fatboy Base? Just seems odd to me. Looking at the images on the Fatboy thread, I'm wondering if there is any reason why we don't see 2Bliss on tires? I can't think of a reason why I couldn't run tubless, but I thought I'd ask here since I'm not totally sure.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

I got a heads up on Wednesday that these may be able to start shipping by mid September. Couldn't get a confirmation on it but that was the wink wink nudge nudge...


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

That would be awesome if they can start shipping them earlier. I already sold my Mukluk, now I'm without a fat bike for now.


----------



## twright205 (Oct 2, 2011)

OK folks, help me out with a decision,, right now I have a pug necro, 2x9 set up.. a salsa enabler fork up front. lx shifters and bb7 brakes... fat sheba's right now with larry and endomorph,, got a few spares, a spare set of large marges and a set of big fat larry's will fit on front.. not quite sure about back... 

now the decision. how much more of an upgrade, improvement, etc.. do you see, if I go or the FATBOY expert... I know that bike is unproven, but considering on being a test bunny.. any thoughts.... and if you are playing,, please just keep it between these two bikes, one that I have, and the one that I am considering...

thanks..


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

twright205 said:


> now the decision. how much more of an upgrade, improvement, etc.. do you see, if I go or the FATBOY expert...


About 2.8?


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Has anyone heard any updates to ship dates? i have one pre-ordered and am very excited.

i see they have updated the web site with the new bikes.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

tadraper said:


> Has anyone heard any updates to ship dates?Specialized Bicycle Components


Spoke to a dealer yesterday that said early December...


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

CJones said:


> Spoke to a dealer yesterday that said early December...


Yup... still waiting on tires. :thumbsup:

I thought the big guys getting into the game were *supposed to solve* that {Surly} Issue!!!!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

duggus said:


> I thought the big guys getting into the game were *supposed to solve* that {Surly} Issue!!!!


Nope - I heard they were supposed to bring ultralight high-performance $50 fatbike tires to the people!~


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Looking at all the thingies (fat bikes, steel tri-cross disc steel commuters in general) I can't help but feel like Spesh has Surly in their cross-hairs.)


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

duggus said:


> Yup... still waiting on tires. :thumbsup:
> 
> I thought the big guys getting into the game were *supposed to solve* that {Surly} Issue!!!!


In asking around about this bike, I was also told that there is currently only one machine overseas (owned by Surly) that can make full fat tires. Even tires that are not Surly are still made by Surly's machine. Can this be true? In this day and age, how hard can it be to make a fat tire? I know it has been rumored that Specialized got their own machine to make the fat Ground Control.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

CJones said:


> In asking around about this bike, I was also told that there is currently only one machine overseas (owned by Surly) that can make full fat tires. Even tires that are not Surly are still made by Surly's machine. Can this be true? In this day and age, how hard can it be to make a fat tire? I know it has been rumored that Specialized got their own machine to make the fat Ground Control.


That is the story that i heard but i heard that Specialized purchased the machine moved it to a building they have and were getting workers up to speed to make the tires. this had something to do with Surly not wanting them to make the tires for specialized. now this is all i have heard and have no real knowledge.

all i know is i want the bikes to ship so we can have them!!!


----------



## trailblazer29er (Apr 23, 2011)

As far as timing, dealer is telling me sometime in Oct for first shipment. My guess on tires is that they are done. My only reason for saying that is they have finally posted the Fatboy on the website. So ramping up production of tires, assembly and shipping. My gut says four to six weeks out. However we get them when we get the. 

Anyone else catch the tire size change? Original was 4.8, now spec sheet is 4.6.





Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyone else catch the tire size change? Original was 4.8 said:


> i did notice that i assume because they had the Surly Bud and Lou on the test bikes.


----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

CJones said:


> In asking around about this bike, I was also told that there is currently only one machine overseas (owned by Surly) that can make full fat tires. Even tires that are not Surly are still made by Surly's machine. Can this be true? In this day and age, how hard can it be to make a fat tire? I know it has been rumored that Specialized got their own machine to make the fat Ground Control.


I'd love to know who started that rumour - although I could hazard a guess.


----------



## Mister Spock (Aug 14, 2013)

CJones said:


> Spoke to a dealer yesterday that said early December.


Originally, my LBS said December. Now they seem cautiously optimistic about November.

Keep in mind, however, I live in a region of the United States where fatbikes are not popular yet. This region may be of secondary priority or even tertiary priority for the earliest shipments. I don't know.

Was anybody able to negotiate a significant discount on the pre-order of either model? I am not good at haggling so I only achieved a small discount on the pre-order of a Fatboy Expert. I paid $2350 instead of $2600.


----------



## roobydoo (Feb 29, 2012)

Specialized Bicycle Components

Did specialized forget they already made a FatBoy? guess since they had the name it got reused.
To be fair, Norco's Bigfoot is even more recent, they simply enlarged and put bigger tires on it.


----------



## JerryQ (Dec 22, 2006)

*2014 Fatboy Expert*



Mister Spock said:


> Originally, my LBS said December. Now they seem cautiously optimistic about November.
> 
> Keep in mind, however, I live in a region of the United States where fatbikes are not popular yet. This region may be of secondary priority or even tertiary priority for the earliest shipments. I don't know.
> 
> Was anybody able to negotiate a significant discount on the pre-order of either model? I am not good at haggling so I only achieved a small discount on the pre-order of a Fatboy Expert. I paid $2350 instead of $2600.


$2,250 for the Expert at a shop in Arizona. They told me to figure December for delivery. This is a large Specialized shop with several stores.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Any new NEWS on when these may ship or still November into December?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

roobydoo said:


> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> Did specialized forget they already made a FatBoy?...


I'm looking forward to seeing them on the trail


----------



## jfrbikes (May 16, 2011)

roobydoo said:


> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> Did specialized forget they already made a FatBoy? guess since they had the name it got reused.
> To be fair, Norco's Bigfoot is even more recent, they simply enlarged and put bigger tires on it.


Don't forget the fatboy was a 20" bmx bike before the really expensive heavy Beach cruiser of death

When you have a trademark on a name why not re use it?


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

Per the Specialized employee at Iceman, the 2 fatboys here are the first two off the production line, after the show they'll go back into boxes to be sold. Still slated for shipping to dealers very end of November/December.

I asked about rim weight/tubeless compatibility and he didn't have any information. The Specialized employee said he emailed the person who designed the rims, but he didn't share any information.

Iceman Expo ? Photos ? Specialized?s New Ground Control Tire | FAT-BIKE.COM


----------



## buggymancan (Jan 30, 2005)

wetpaint said:


> Per the Specialized employee at Iceman, the 2 fatboys here are the first two off the production line, after the show they'll go back into boxes to be sold. Still slated for shipping to dealers very end of November/December.
> 
> I asked about rim weight/tubeless compatibility and he didn't have any information. The Specialized employee said he emailed the person who designed the rims, but he didn't share any information.
> 
> Iceman Expo ? Photos ? Specialized?s New Ground Control Tire | FAT-BIKE.COM


Any word on when, or if the Ground Control Tires will be available for purchase separately from the complete Fatboy bikes?


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

I didn't ask, I imagine it will be awhile, it sounds like there are a ton of them on order from dealers.

I tried convincing them to leave the yellow/black bike since it's the model/size that I have on order, it didn't work :cryin:


----------



## JerryQ (Dec 22, 2006)

I had my LBS in Southern Arizona check today and they said delivery in late December:-( I ordered long ago (expert Fatboy). No info on tires available by themselves or rims being tubeless ready. Still waiting in the desert.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

After much arm twisting and other shenanigans I came up with the same answer. T-giving or so ship date. Hopefully I'll have mine before Hanukkah is over.


----------



## Wide_Open (Sep 21, 2011)

Well Specialized has now lost 2 customers from my LBS since they don't seem to be in much hurry to get us bikes. I had an Expert ordered months and months ago and was really looking forward to it to ride it on the Iditarod Trail 350 this year. Myself and another guy finally lost our patience with the big S and pulled the plug today and each bought a Borealis. It sucks because I really was looking forward to the Expert, but Specialized can't expect us to wait for a "winter" bike until January or February when winter is half over.


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

Wide_Open said:


> Well Specialized has now lost 2 customers from my LBS since they don't seem to be in much hurry to get us bikes. I had an Expert ordered months and months ago and was really looking forward to it to ride it on the Iditarod Trail 350 this year. Myself and another guy finally lost our patience with the big S and pulled the plug today and each bought a Borealis. It sucks because I really was looking forward to the Expert, but Specialized can't expect us to wait for a "winter" bike until January or February when winter is half over.


There has been lots of second hand "my LBS said" rumors about dates other than November or December. Officially I've only heard Nov or Dec. I'm in agreement that it would be nice to have one sooner, but no promises have been broken yet. I talked to a Spec. rep in a semi trailer at a ride in Aug and he said before Jan.

If you lost your patience already, then it didn't match the common delivery dates well. Did you hear anything different from a reputable source? I hope you got your deposit back without hassle.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Wide_Open said:


> Well Specialized has now lost 2 customers from my LBS since they don't seem to be in much hurry to get us bikes. I had an Expert ordered months and months ago and was really looking forward to it to ride it on the Iditarod Trail 350 this year. Myself and another guy finally lost our patience with the big S and pulled the plug today and each bought a Borealis. It sucks because I really was looking forward to the Expert, but Specialized can't expect us to wait for a "winter" bike until January or February when winter is half over.


That sucks it's gonna be a rough winter on the Borealis maybe next year you can upgrade to the Spesh


----------



## Wide_Open (Sep 21, 2011)

adaycj - My LBS wasn't able to get a firm date at all for either bike from their rep, because he couldn't get a date from Specialized Canada. Mine was supposed to be in the first run (of which Canada supposedly only got 12 bikes), which was maybe December... but I know what Christmas can do to shipping times. The other bike they said could be February. I have been roaming these threads for other hints, but nothing good seemed to be said. Our shop had no issues selling us the two Yampa's that came through the door that day (they didn't even ask for deposits for the Specialized).

bdundee - Going to be a long winter for sure dreaming of the Fatboy


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Wide_Open said:


> adaycj - My LBS wasn't able to get a firm date at all for either bike from their rep, because he couldn't get a date from Specialized Canada. Mine was supposed to be in the first run (of which Canada supposedly only got 12 bikes), which was maybe December... but I know what Christmas can do to shipping times. The other bike they said could be February. I have been roaming these threads for other hints, but nothing good seemed to be said. Our shop had no issues selling us they two Yampa's that came through the door that day (they didn't even ask for deposits for the Specialized).
> 
> bdundee - Going to be a long winter for sure dreaming of the Fatboy


Yeah its crazy this seems to happen every year with the fat bike industry, its almost like its a mystery when winter is. Congrats on your new ride enjoy!


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

Glad to hear you got a new ride. It does seem that Specialized should post regional dates on their web page. I can appreciate the LBS not making up dates. It reminds me of the time I ordered a new Jeep. The order tracking system for a $30k (USD) brand new 2008 vehicle was similar to asking a room of 4 year olds to remember their sister's birthday. The Jeep was over six months late, and I'll never buy from that company again. 

One of my local LBS told be he couldn't imagine that they would be later than October. When pressed he said that his rep said Nov. or even Dec for a delivery. The same LBS wanted 100% $ down and was convinced they would all be sold before delivery. I don't appreciate his speculation on the situation because it adds to the BS about false delivery dates. Plus it made it seem he was more interested in my money than my continued business. I'm sure if I called today he would just blame Specialized for a late date that he made up and still ask for 100% down at full MSRP.

I've got my expectations set that I will be on my Fatboy by Jan 1, 2014. From my posts in this thread you can tell I'm surfing here for better news too.


----------



## NogginBuster (Feb 21, 2012)

I’m anxiously waiting for the Fat Boy as well. I check in with the LBS (often), this forum and web sites (daily) hoping to hear that the release is here. Getting a fat bike has become an obsession and the Fat Boy is the top pick for me. The pics with the Ground Controls only makes the wait worse. That said, I keep having to remind myself that I’ve never read/heard anything from Specialized since the initial “Just In” article whereby the S Product Manager stated, “We’re hoping to have the bikes available to purchase late-2013.” While I really wish S would deliver it now, it’s still in line with what was stated. However, if late 2013 (mid December) comes and I’m still not riding a new fatty, I may move on to my 2nd pick.


----------



## trailblazer29er (Apr 23, 2011)

Couldn't of said it better myself. I think as soon as I saw the just in article I was at my LBS getting on the list for this bike. I know my store is thinking Nov, however my opinion we'll see them Dec, however if it's late Dec, I'll see if I can grap my 2nd choice.



NogginBuster said:


> I'm anxiously waiting for the Fat Boy as well. I check in with the LBS (often), this forum and web sites (daily) hoping to hear that the release is here. Getting a fat bike has become an obsession and the Fat Boy is the top pick for me. The pics with the Ground Controls only makes the wait worse. That said, I keep having to remind myself that I've never read/heard anything from Specialized since the initial "Just In" article whereby the S Product Manager stated, "We're hoping to have the bikes available to purchase late-2013." While I really wish S would deliver it now, it's still in line with what was stated. However, if late 2013 (mid December) comes and I'm still not riding a new fatty, I may move on to my 2nd pick.


----------



## edge_kw (Mar 3, 2009)

buggymancan said:


> Any word on when, or if the Ground Control Tires will be available for purchase separately from the complete Fatboy bikes?


From the Spec guys at Iceman expo...."no tires, no hubs and no wheels available separately." At this point, he stated their supply chain is struggling to cope with current orders for bikes.


----------



## smithrider (Dec 24, 2005)

I am in the same boat as everyone else. My dealer told me to expect something late November. If I don't see something by late December, I will move to option 2.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

I was told by my friend who owns the Specialized shop in town that they told him not until December will they have the fatboys to the shops. He has 12 on order with 9 already payed down. This is the same shop who originally correctly told me the name and price of the fatboy and I posted it here first, so they have been correct so far. I'm not getting one but thought I would share the info.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Well here in Oz we won't see any bikes till late Jan. Pissed off as we have been given confirmed dates of Nov,10, then Dec 15 anemia Jan 12 for eta landed date  I work for a spec concept store and told them exactly what I thought today. Looks like option 2 for me now.


----------



## Katt (Jul 3, 2011)

I stopped by my LBS today to check on the status of the bikes and I was told they are expecting them mid to late January. I’m not sure if they are telling people that to lower our expectations or if that’s what they have been told by Specialized. Either way we're not going to see these bikes anytime in the near future! :madman:


----------



## ReXTless (Feb 23, 2007)

Nobody is getting a bike until they can actually make the tires. That's why you're waiting.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Tyres are made, take a look at latest pics from recent shows. Bikes have ground control tyres and are production bikes.


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep, they are producing tires now


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

It's a new bike and Special Ed's first fatbike. A snag or two isn't unexpected. Surly announced Krampus completes at interbike in September 2012 and they got delivered where I live in April 2013.


----------



## Chader09 (Aug 14, 2013)

vikb is a time traveler 

Pretty sure he meant April 2013.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Chader09 said:


> vikb is a time traveler
> 
> Pretty sure he meant April 2013.


Yup. Corrected. LOL. A 2yr wait for a bike might make me grumpy.


----------



## KP snowman (Mar 4, 2010)

That January time frame was what my LBS gave me as well  good thing I still have my mukluk, sold my fatback to get a fatboy


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

KP snowman said:


> That January time frame was what my LBS gave me as well  good thing I still have my mukluk, sold my fatback to get a fatboy


+1 - sign of wisdom - having a back up plan


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

Waiting patiently for my green Fatboy, though I must say I am getting excited about it and I have never ridden one!!

Bob


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

reig3 said:


> Waiting patiently for my green Fatboy, though I must say I am getting excited about it and I have never ridden one!!
> 
> Bob


I too ordered mine before ever riding one because I knew it was for me the minute I laid eyes on a fatty. I had been doing a good job having the patients of a saint UNTIL the other day a friend who manages our LBS let me take a fat bike out on demo here in the Breckenridge area on some of our heavily snow covered summer bike trails and now I CAN'T WAIT!! ha ha. I've even woke up a couple time in the middle of the night thinking about it. I've been telling people if they have never ridden a fatbike and have one on order....don't ride one, cuzz it makes the wait harder. I attribute the fat bike is the same thing as snowboarding was to the ski industry around here.. its a game changer.
With all that said, I called the corporate offices of Specialized a few days ago to ask some questions and they actually put me on the phone with one of their fat bike "project guys" and he told me, they where still hopeful and on track for a mid to late December delivery date. I couldn't believe I got to chat so openly with them. So not sure about January dates seen on here, but I wouldn't doubt if it rolls to January delivery date.


----------



## Jedalicious (Sep 14, 2013)

I am hoping we get them by December, the wait is killing me. It took me three years to convince my wife that I "needed" a fat bike. Then of course I picked the one I have to wait for. I sure hope it is worth the wait, it looks a whole lot betteer for the price than the others out there.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

My buddy just put down on one today from a big Spesh shop. It was already ordered though, and manager says 30 to 45 days. No 4.6" Ground Controls until next fall, though, which make me sad. :-(


----------



## idinomac (Apr 5, 2009)

I think I'm going to get a Mukluk2, no maybe a Mukluk3, no how about this Specialized Fatboy oh no wait what is this, a 907 wow that looks good too. That's how my week was then today it was. wow I found a deal on a used Muk3 then it was no I'll get a new Mukluk3 and up grade it as I go. But! Oh! No! Again! it has 9spd I don't want that so I'll stick with the Mukluk2 then I say, self do you think Salsa is going to change all their fat bikes next year to 190mm rear hubs and you're going to wish you had one? "most likely" Self do you want grip shift and a lighter bike that already has bigger tires "well yes" then wait for it.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

AllMountin' said:


> No 4.6" Ground Controls until next fall, though, which make me sad. :-(


Not true... ground controls are in production already.
I also found out that Spesh actually did try originally to get Bud/Lou spec'd on the fatboy for this year to get the bike out much sooner, but QBP said no to keep supply available... or something. Makes sense since they are always short on tires the way it is.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

They are in production, but not available separately at this time. I'm guessing that my local Spesh dealer just isn't going to order any till then. I would think supply should free up by springtime otherwise.


----------



## Pancake Adventure (Aug 14, 2006)

Uhh, these were probably "in production" about 60-90 days ago, and we are now waiting for a container to show up. 

FYI.


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

I'm right with you mate. I've been tortured by my indecision. it doesn't help that there is no LBS here that has a demo so i can't ride any fat bike. So i drove for 3 hrs yesterday to test ride a moonie. it was great, i decided right there that i need a 5" 100mm capable bike. so thats a 907 190mm or the fat boy. Im going to pursue the fat boy! at my lbs, they have one on order. Does anybody know what colour the cheaper fat boy is? the LBS doesn't know!


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Are you sure your lbs is a Specialized dealer? I only ask because they should know the color. Look here.



kpw2011 said:


> I'm right with you mate. I've been tortured by my indecision. it doesn't help that there is no LBS here that has a demo so i can't ride any fat bike. So i drove for 3 hrs yesterday to test ride a moonie. it was great, i decided right there that i need a 5" 100mm capable bike. so thats a 907 190mm or the fat boy. Im going to pursue the fat boy! at my lbs, they have one on order. Does anybody know what colour the cheaper fat boy is? the LBS doesn't know!


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

shoo said:


> Are you sure your lbs is a Specialized dealer? I only ask because they should know the color. Look here.


they sell a lot of specialized bikes, not sure why they don't know. there is very little interest in fat bikes around here. I makes choosing much harder.


----------



## kovickc (May 22, 2007)

The tires on the show bikes at the Iceman Expo were the ground control's, but they were not the production (machine made) tires, they were handmade or hand poured whatever makes more sense, but they were not the mass produced ones. 
Hopefully they are in production or have been for a while now...I want my Fatboy!


----------



## idinomac (Apr 5, 2009)

kpw2011 said:


> I'm right with you mate. I've been tortured by my indecision. it doesn't help that there is no LBS here that has a demo so i can't ride any fat bike. So i drove for 3 hrs yesterday to test ride a moonie. it was great, i decided right there that i need a 5" 100mm capable bike. so thats a 907 190mm or the fat boy. Im going to pursue the fat boy! at my lbs, they have one on order. Does anybody know what colour the cheaper fat boy is? the LBS doesn't know!


The Expert Fatboy is Black& Red and the Fatboy is Green & black or it comes in Black & Yellow. The Fatboy is about 2lbs lighter than the 907 bikes if that matters to you, after you gat a bike then it's about 50 to a 100 bucks a gram to lighten it up. The only things I see on the FB that I'll change out are the HB I have some that are carbon and the brakes the wet brakes might not work to good where I live.


----------



## Logantri (Mar 31, 2004)

I heard 3rd person (seriously) that an employee at a very large Specialized dealer said there was a hold up because the carbon forks were cracking. Now, that is completely unverifiable as far as I know and probably not true as it was 3rd person and said dealer has a high degree of not completely informed employees. Do with that info as you wish.


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

kovickc said:


> The tires on the show bikes at the Iceman Expo were the ground control's, but they were not the production (machine made) tires, they were handmade or hand poured whatever makes more sense, but they were not the mass produced ones.
> Hopefully they are in production or have been for a while now...I want my Fatboy!


I was told by the a Specialized Employee, not bike shop employee that those were production tires. He said those 2 bikes will go back into boxes after the show & out to a dealer to be sold. They were literally one of the first bikes off the production line.


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

I was in the same quandary. Wait for the Fatboy. Mid January?! Nevermind, I'll go with 9zero7! Rode one yesterday & loved it. Went to the LBS today to order one & they were closed!!! They were supposed to be open. On my way back to work I decided to just wait for the Fatboy. It's what I wanted from the get go anyway. Ugh. 


idinomac said:


> I think I'm going to get a Mukluk2, no maybe a Mukluk3, no how about this Specialized Fatboy oh no wait what is this, a 907 wow that looks good too. That's how my week was then today it was. wow I found a deal on a used Muk3 then it was no I'll get a new Mukluk3 and up grade it as I go. But! Oh! No! Again! it has 9spd I don't want that so I'll stick with the Mukluk2 then I say, self do you think Salsa is going to change all their fat bikes next year to 190mm rear hubs and you're going to wish you had one? "most likely" Self do you want grip shift and a lighter bike that already has bigger tires "well yes" then wait for it.


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

what size frame do you think this one is? a medium?


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

I think that is a small.

Compared to the medium I've seen in person, the frame's main triangle looks too small


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

wetpaint said:


> I think that is a small.
> 
> Compared to the medium I've seen in person, the frame's main triangle looks too small


shame, i really liked the sloping top tube but i need a medium.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

kpw2011 said:


> shame, i really liked the sloping top tube but i need a medium.


If you like a sloping top tube get a 9zero7.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm getting so antsy for these to show up. A wee bit o' snow this morning really kicked it in. I've ridden the Farley I picked up for the wife three rides now and all it's done is make the wait more difficult. I want to get fatter


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, I decided to wait until late January unless the bikes get shuffled back further.
I bought myself a Krampus to ride until the Fatboy Expert arrives 
should be fun riding Chubby/Half Fat/Semi Fat


----------



## Tahoefatty (Oct 24, 2013)

Any word on when the new specialized tire is going to hit the market ? Looks like a decent tire.


----------



## jemlinus (Jul 27, 2008)

Canadian distributor is saying early spring.


----------



## trailblazer29er (Apr 23, 2011)

jemlinus said:


> Canadian distributor is saying early spring.


For just the tire or a complete bike?


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

Just convinced my mate to order one, lets see if he can get a Large framed one in Australia...


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

trailblazer29er said:


> For just the tire or a complete bike?


I believe just the tire. I heard yesterday from my LBS that it's the tires that are holding everything up. I would imagine any tires they do get produced will be going right on the bikes. I'm guessing tires themselves won't be available for awhile.


----------



## trailblazer29er (Apr 23, 2011)

The reason I'm questioning that date from the prior post was that the 2nd delivery is schedule for early spring, I'm guessing by the demand that there will be a thrid shipment. (Again total guess, no LBS information on that) I'm not even convinced when I'll get the bike based on what I've heard on this forum. And I put down a deposit really fast after the Specialized event. I was really hoping to take part in some local fat bike activities, but I'm not going to register for any fatbike races until I have a fat bike.

I guess we'll get the bike when we get the bike. I wish we had someone like Espen W on the Diamant & Nakamura bikes. We haven't heard anything really directly from Specialized on this forum.

My wife thinks forums like this are for whinners and complainers and that most bikers just want to ride the bike and will be happy whenever the bike arrives. She may have a point. But I'm a bee that has been to the honey pot too long. 



Zoo1424 said:


> I believe just the tire. I heard yesterday from my LBS that it's the tires that are holding everything up. I would imagine any tires they do get produced will be going right on the bikes. I'm guessing tires themselves won't be available for awhile.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

crazyjose said:


> Just convinced my mate to order one, lets see if he can get a Large framed one in Australia...


Thanks mate. Deposit going down tomorrow for Feb delivery


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

I will hold you to it too, or make you buy a Norco...


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

*gcohen wrote:
If a miracle happens and my fatboy arrives by then I am in

gravitylover wrote:
From what I just heard a few minutes ago you might be seeing miracles come true.

If I didn't work on Saturdays I would be so in to hook up for a global fatbike day ride  I will certainly get out the next morning though...

gcohen wrote:
Please tell and save me hours of internet searching!!! *

that's from my local forum. Anybody hear anything to confirm??


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

and that forum is what?<vbg>


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

Local mt bike forum in Westchester NY. Wmba.org

It was a thread about a global fat day ride that I made the comment in and that was a response.


----------



## trailblazer29er (Apr 23, 2011)

gcohen said:


> *gcohen wrote:
> If a miracle happens and my fatboy arrives by then I am in
> 
> gravitylover wrote:
> ...


Confirmed!  I talked to Specialized this afternoon. However he did say *limited numbers *will ship in Nov with another bigger batch in early December. I think it depends on who you ordered from, and when you ordered it. I ordered from a bigger dealer in MN and I ordered mine when it was first announced. I'm not sure if I'll be riding a Fatboy Dec 7, but I'll cross my fingers and wait. (Based off false rumors I almost canceled my order)


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

Sweet!!!! Sounds like we are getting close


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

gcohen said:


> Sweet!!!! Sounds like we are getting close


I hope you get it, I really want to see Spec's fatness.


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

bad andy said:


> I hope you get it, I really want to see Spec's fatness.


Definitely getting it. Just not sure it will be before Dec 7th.


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

Could be worse, my mates confirmed Australian delivery is February, mind you he is getting the Expert by the looks of it.


----------



## smithrider (Dec 24, 2005)

crazyjose said:


> Could be worse, my mates confirmed Australian delivery is February, mind you he is getting the Expert by the looks of it.


So the experts are shipping later than the standard ones? I may have to change my order if thats the case.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

trailblazer29er said:


> Confirmed!  I talked to Specialized this afternoon. However he did say *limited numbers *will ship in Nov with another bigger batch in early December.


Very limited this first round


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

crazyjose said:


> Could be worse, my mates confirmed Australian delivery is February, mind you he is getting the Expert by the looks of it.


Might be as early as end of December as they ordered shop stock. Better save my dollars to pay for it before then.


----------



## buggymancan (Jan 30, 2005)

Any word on if or when the Ground control tires will be available separately?


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like one more week (give or take a few days) before the first limited shipments.


----------



## buggymancan (Jan 30, 2005)

Limited shipments of tires or complete bikes or both?


----------



## Tahoefatty (Oct 24, 2013)

trailblazer29er said:


> For just the tire or a complete bike?


 I am interested in just the tires. Maybe by spring ?


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

bikes not tires


----------



## richccc (Jan 19, 2011)

Here is the latest for CO, fat boys to be released in late JAN, Fatboy expert mid to late DEC, don't really understand why 2 different release dates but works for me since i ordered an expert. Won't believe it until i see it.


----------



## smithrider (Dec 24, 2005)

richccc said:


> Here is the latest for CO, fat boys to be released in late JAN, Fatboy expert mid to late DEC, don't really understand why 2 different release dates but works for me since i ordered an expert. Won't believe it until i see it.


They probably have a higher margin on the Experts hence they come out first.


----------



## trailblazer29er (Apr 23, 2011)

Well it appears there has been another delay on the bike. Just got off with Specialized Customer Service and they told me they now expect to get the bikes into the warehouse Mid-December so I figure it will take another week after that, or later if delivery is delayed again. So I canceled the order for the Fatboy. I put down a little over half as a deposit and got it all back, drove to another store this evening and picked out a 9:zero7.

I think I was #5 out of #70 people who ordered here in MN, so everyone just went up at least one today. Talking to the other store, I'm not the first person to cancel.



trailblazer29er said:


> I've heard October is the first shipment. I haven't heard an actual date. I'm on the list for the base model.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

trailblazer29er said:


> Well it appears there has been another delay on the bike. Just got off with Specialized Customer Service and they told me they now expect to get the bikes into the warehouse Mid-December so I figure it will take another week after that, or later if delivery is delayed again.


No way to really know when these bikes are going to arrive. Special Ed isn't going to say March 2014 even if that's what they think. That just wouldn't work from a PR standpoint. Better to keep moving the ETA out 2-3 weeks at a time. That's not a Big S thing - just the reality of expectations management. Just ask the folks waiting for Krampus completes last year.

You just gotta put it out of your mind and wait till your bike shows up. Or score something else for this winter like you did.

Even if you really want a Special Ed you can grab a 2014/15 model next year and likely get some improvements/new features after they learn from year #1.

Better to be riding snow now than waiting.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

vikb said:


> Better to be riding snow now than waiting.


Totally agree (and FIFY)


----------



## eliasone (Nov 27, 2013)

Received a call 30 minutes ago that my Fatboy ships on Monday to the store. The store is 30 miles from the distribution center, so chances are I'll see it on Tuesday.

This was very clearly the first shipment, and they indicated that I wouldn't be receiving the mat green I ordered, but rather the black.

BTW, this is not the Expert.

This is a good sign for those with bikes on order.


----------



## jonlikesbikes (Apr 3, 2006)

eliasone said:


> Received a call 30 minutes ago that my Fatboy ships on Monday to the store. The store is 30 miles from the distribution center, so chances are I'll see it on Tuesday.


Where are you located? I'm in UT, and I think we're near a distro center here, too. Your post gives me hope (even if it is unfounded).


----------



## eliasone (Nov 27, 2013)

jonlikesbikes said:


> Where are you located? I'm in UT, and I think we're near a distro center here, too. Your post gives me hope (even if it is unfounded).


I am in Utah. The store is a Specialized Concept store.


----------



## jonlikesbikes (Apr 3, 2006)

eliasone said:


> I am in Utah. The store is a Specialized Concept store.


Well shoot. i didn't order mine from a there, just my LBS. Thanks for the report. I hope you get yours as soon as your expecting!


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

eliasone said:


> Received a call 30 minutes ago that my Fatboy ships on Monday to the store. The store is 30 miles from the distribution center, so chances are I'll see it on Tuesday.
> 
> This was very clearly the first shipment, and they indicated that I wouldn't be receiving the mat green I ordered, but rather the black.
> 
> ...


I really, really, really hope that means I'll be getting mine soon. I ordered from a concept store as well.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

wetpaint said:


> I really, really, really hope that means I'll be getting mine soon. I ordered from a concept store as well.


+1 - **fingers crossed** :thumbsup:


----------



## buggymancan (Jan 30, 2005)

any word on when the ground control tires (only ) might be available for purchase?


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is what my buddy at the bike shop just responded to me via email. They are apparently close to the specialized HQ... Anyway here it is.

"Just spoke with our inside rep at specialized. He told me that the rumors
were true and that they are about to ship out some faboy's. However, they
received a very limited number of them so far, apparently less than 50
nationwide in various sizes and colors. We didn't get ours this time
around, as some accounts have had them on backorder since the specialized
dealer event earlier this year. I'm told that they are getting another
shipment next month. I'll keep you posted!"

Hope this sheds a little light on the situation.


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

Summit, thats basically what I heard also with not many bikes going to many places.

Bob


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

I say it's Bushleague!


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

I need to visit my shop tomorrow and find out about Aussie delivery


----------



## Jedalicious (Sep 14, 2013)

Did anyone in MN get word that their bike is coming? I'm fighting the urge to pull the plug on the Fatboy and going for a Mukluk.


----------



## idinomac (Apr 5, 2009)

That's what I did but now I'm waiting on the Mukluk2 to show-up at the ski hut, I called yesterday and he said mid Dec. on the Muk 2. I'm thinking I might just wait to see them both side by side. I went with the Muk2 because I can put a carbon fork on it if I want to and the alternator dropouts and being able to run the 177mm x 12mm thru-axle alternator plate options, shorter chain stays isn't always the cats meow. I was wanting the Fatboy because of the being able to run a bigger tire but the guy at the shop said they are running 4.8 tires on the 2014 Mukluks with the HD rim I don't think we could do that with a CS rim and that might be a draw back for the Mukluks unless a person doesn't mind losing a few gears, so when it comes down to this the Fatboy shines, it looks like it's going to have less monkey jacking to run the bigger tires it just comes with them and with the 907's you still have to pay more for the upgraded wheels and tires & I don't think F/bikes dot com can even upgrade because they are out of the CS rims right now but I could be wrong about that.



Jedalicious said:


> Did anyone in MN get word that their bike is coming? I'm fighting the urge to pull the plug on the Fatboy and going for a Mukluk.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Delays are probably due to legal battles with Harley Davidson over the name Fatboy. Ironic. A Crave anybody?


----------



## jonlikesbikes (Apr 3, 2006)

Glide the Clyde said:


> Delays are probably due to legal battles with Harley Davidson over the name Fatboy. Ironic. A Crave anybody?


Is that true or supposition? They've been using that term for years on different bikes (as has been pointed out on these forums before). If true, it could be a looooong delay, indeed.


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

Minnesota is on the list of early deliveries........alledgedly. Second wave expected to ship by December 10.

Bob


----------



## idinomac (Apr 5, 2009)

jonlikesbikes said:


> Is that true or supposition? They've been using that term for years on different bikes (as has been pointed out on these forums before). If true, it could be a looooong delay, indeed.


I would not think so, Harley Davidson uses the name Fat Boy not Fatboy, and yes you're right Specialized had been using the name for years but now they have found a better uses for it.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

So Clide the Glide, you are way off with the Hardly Motorcycles comment, no issue with naming as mentioned as Spec have used the name for years.

Oz delivery is supposed to be bikes landing around Xmas time but due to holidays first bikes will reach Spec Aust warehouse first week Jan then hoping to have in our store 2nd week Jan at the latest.

Pretty sure we will be getting the Expert models before the Fatboy's.
Certainly hope so as I am hanging to get the Fatboy Expert out 
Although I am unable to ride till late Feb, I will be pulling it apart to dissect weights etc once I get mine


----------



## trailblazer29er (Apr 23, 2011)

Well it appears that what specialized told me was completely wrong. I'm lucky to say that while I canceled it, the Erik's never cancelled the order. A handful of Fatboys are being delivered to Erik's. For those waiting on the list, you'll find out when it ships not before. Glad the this concludes my waiting and playing the what if games and can get down to what matters the most. Riding the fat bike every chance I get. .


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

shanesbw said:


> So Clide the Glide, you are way off with the Hardly Motorcycles comment, no issue with naming as mentioned as Spec have used the name for years.
> 
> Oz delivery is supposed to be bikes landing around Xmas time but due to holidays first bikes will reach Spec Aust warehouse first week Jan then hoping to have in our store 2nd week Jan at the latest.
> 
> ...


Got pretty much the same story from my LBS today.

Gives me more time to pay for it I suppose


----------



## eliasone (Nov 27, 2013)

As a follow up to my previous post, I received a call this morning. My Fatboy came in a couple of days early; unfortunately the call came too late to pick it up and will pick it up tomorrow.

The guy from the shop said in the entire reps area they shipped two bikes, and the five store cycle shop I ordered from got one. Glad I put that deposit down.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

shanesbw said:


> So Clide the Glide, you are way off with the Hardly Motorcycles comment, no issue with naming as mentioned


Dang, where's that tongue-in-cheek smilie??

Btw, I love Speshy stuff. I have a 2010 Stumpy FSR 29 Expert and lots o' Speshy accessories. Wife has a 2010 Myka FSR. Had dinner once with Mike at the Speshy HQ in Morgan Hills (and about 200 of his other closest friends).

Just having a little fun.


----------



## Katt (Jul 3, 2011)

eliasone said:


> As a follow up to my previous post, I received a call this morning. My Fatboy came in a couple of days early; unfortunately the call came too late to pick it up and will pick it up tomorrow.


Photos!!!


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Katt said:


> Photos!!!


+1. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

AllMountin' said:


> +1. Pics or it didn't happen.


+2:yikes:


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

RUSOR said:


> +2:yikes:


+3 - it's just cruel to make us wait.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

vikb said:


> +3 - it's just cruel to make us wait.


There's a comment that pretty much sums up the Fatbike world every fall.


----------



## eliasone (Nov 27, 2013)

*Photos*















Fatboy (not Expert)

Weight came in at 32 lbs on the scale at the bike shop.

Looks to be everything it was billed to be.

Sorry about the quality of the images (and the unraked yard). Wanted to show the Ground Control 4.6 tires for those interested.

Swapping for SPDs and riding the rest stock.


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes finally someone has one. Now just hurry up and get them to Australia


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

gcohen said:


> Nice!!


+1:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

I like it. Any chance you could throw a caliper on that tire?


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

Cool to see someone got one!
What size is it?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

AllMountin' said:


> I like it. Any chance you could throw a caliper on that tire?


And take one off and weigh it. Pretty please!!!


----------



## BobShort (Jun 29, 2006)

bdundee said:


> And take one off and weigh it. Pretty please!!!


Oh, and while it is off can you measure the casing bead to bead?

Then mount and measure it on all major rims. Include photo comparisons of mounted profile.

Then try and set it up tubeless. Use a variety of methods and compare.

Perhaps throw a sample if the rubber through a spectral analyzer, to see if the evil Specialized empire does in fact use orphan children to make tires.

Then write a detailed review, comparing to other tires that you may or may not have ridden.

Once you have completed these tasks you are permitted to take the bike for a spin.

Kidding  Enjoy the bike. Looks awesome.


----------



## Willum (Sep 2, 2012)

The measurement everyone is waiting for is max width (tread block to tread block or casing). If you don't have calipers, you can use a C-clamp then take the clamp off and measure the opening. That's a 90mm rim, right?


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

Holy #$%*! The unicorn exists! Now hopefully my unicorn will show up soon. Glad to see you got it. Can't wait to get mine. Have a blast on it.


----------



## KP snowman (Mar 4, 2010)

What size frame? & more photos please.


----------



## jwal (Aug 10, 2013)

Looks so nice. I hope I can get my hands on one within the next month.

Enjoy it for all of us!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudinyeri (Jul 31, 2012)

Reportedly, mine arrives this coming Wednesday. It's a medium base model in black. LBS indicated 50 shipping/shipped nationwide. Mine is the only one in a 4 state region (Nebraska, Iowa, Kansas ... can't remember the 4th state).


----------



## eliasone (Nov 27, 2013)

AllMountin' said:


> I like it. Any chance you could throw a caliper on that tire?


Didn't have a caliper or c-clamp big enough. Best estimation using my method was 4 9/16"


----------



## eliasone (Nov 27, 2013)

CJones said:


> Cool to see someone got one!
> What size is it?


Large/19


----------



## eliasone (Nov 27, 2013)

bdundee said:


> And take one off and weigh it. Pretty please!!!


8 lbs within 1/10th of a pound (front wheel/tire)


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

eliasone said:


> Didn't have a caliper or c-clamp big enough. Best estimation using my method was 4 9/16"


So about 116mm on a 90, just a tad smaller than Bud and Lou (116mm on a 82). Can't wait to get my mitts on a pair of these, hopefully they come in at a good weight.Thanks for measuring!!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

eliasone said:


> View attachment 851319
> View attachment 851320
> 
> 
> ...


I have been wondering where this tire is being made. Is there a country of origin on the sidewall?


----------



## Jedalicious (Sep 14, 2013)

So, how was the first ride?! I am hoping to get my call today!!


----------



## eliasone (Nov 27, 2013)

shiggy said:


> I have been wondering where this tire is being made. Is there a country of origin on the sidewall?


I'm either repetitively missing it or it's not there.

Was interested to check out the inflation guidance-- 5-30 lbs.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Any ride info report anything? anyone else get one yet?


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

My shop got a large in today, it was already reserved. Still waiting on my medium to show up.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

just because the bike belongs to someone else doesn't mean you can't take it apart and weigh things for strangers on the internet.


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

Are these bikes clyde proof?


----------



## eliasone (Nov 27, 2013)

Jedalicious said:


> So, how was the first ride?! I am hoping to get my call today!!


Rode today. The ride was as billed. I had to lift the bike over a fence, and appreciated the weight.

I was making an attempt to get to an elevation with snow. Keep in mind, this was my first fat bike ride.

I ride an Epic. This was no Epic nor is it intended to be so. Missed the cushion ride on regular trail.

I did expect the wide fat bike tire to do better in mud... both for the bike and the trail. This is not true. I think I quickly doubled the weight of the bike and made a heck of a mess. And in many places, slick is still slick.

Did finally make it to snow elevation; the snow was too little to judge from.

Some additonal thoughts....

1. Really liked the grip shifter. Nice to jump to the gear you want with ease. I did find with a standing climb, I mistakenly shifted. This would disappear with experience, which brings me to point 2.

2. Enjoyed the traction. Was able to do a standing climb on some sections that can be too steep/gravelly for it with other bikes. Won't be able to make those same standing climbs in the snow, I'm sure.

3. Solid on the downhill. In a couple of places I would normally open up to avoid the sliding, the bike was much more stable with the bigger tires.

4. Handled tight turns at least as well as my Epic.

5. Loved the 2x10. Perfect.

6. Those big wheels make for a wide trail. In several of the muddy areas, I rolled right over the dead grass and rocks on the trail side with ease, saving the trail and my bike. Next time I'm waiting for a dry, frozen or snow covered trail.

Hope that helps. Again, so far, I haven't found anything different than billed.


----------



## Mplsfatty (Nov 16, 2012)

you should review it again when you have proper fat bike legs.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

volsung said:


> just because the bike belongs to someone else doesn't mean you can't take it apart and weigh things for strangers on the internet.


^^^^this^^^^


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

walangkatapat said:


> Are these bikes clyde proof?


I will test that when I get mine at 120kgs


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

WOW Lewy your almost 19 stone ..
not everyone here is on the metric system
just trying to help out


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

eliasone said:


> I did expect the wide fat bike tire to do better in mud... both for the bike and the trail. This is not true. I think I quickly doubled the weight of the bike and made a heck of a mess. And in many places, slick is still slick.


It really depends on the tire tread and the mud. I've had some low impact muddy/boggy rides and I've also collected 8lbs of mud on my fat tires. Sort of like snow there is mud and then there is mud. 

Enjoy the new bike...


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Burnt-Orange said:


> WOW Lewy your almost 19 stone ..
> not everyone here is on the metric system
> just trying to help out


And most people here think a stone is a rock.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

eliasone said:


> I'm either repetitively missing it or it's not there.
> 
> Was interested to check out the inflation guidance-- 5-30 lbs.


Some times it is molded into the bead, and is hidden with the tire mounted.

The inflation range is just the official "safe" pressures.


----------



## Mudinyeri (Jul 31, 2012)

LBS just posted these on their Facebook page. I'm assuming this is my bike since they're only getting one.


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

Mudinyeri said:


> LBS just posted these on their Facebook page. I'm assuming this is my bike since they're only getting one.
> 
> View attachment 851710
> View attachment 851711


Nice bike!.... Is it the expert? Send it than to Belgium please


----------



## Mudinyeri (Jul 31, 2012)

RUSOR said:


> Nice bike!.... Is it the expert? Send it than to Belgium please


Mine is the Comp (non-Expert) version. Reportedly, the Expert has red trim on the black frame whereas the non-Expert version has the yellow trim shown in my first pic.


----------



## Mudinyeri (Jul 31, 2012)

Another pic or two ...


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

Mudinyeri said:


> Mine is the Comp (non-Expert) version. Reportedly, the Expert has red trim on the black frame whereas the non-Expert version has the yellow trim shown in my first pic.


Ok.... still waiting for my expert  Have fun with yours and keep posting pics and comments about your bike


----------



## Mudinyeri (Jul 31, 2012)

32.09 lbs with plastic pedals.


----------



## Mudinyeri (Jul 31, 2012)

Well ... big disappointment. My LBS called. Their Specialized rep told them that she was sending a medium but an XL showed up.  Supposedly, more are on their way with a target delivery date of late December. The only good news ... I kind of wanted a green one and they're getting two green ones.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Mudinyeri said:


> Well ... big disappointment. My LBS called. Their Specialized rep told them that she was sending a medium but an XL showed up.  Supposedly, more are on their way with a target delivery date of late December. The only good news ... I kind of wanted a green one and they're getting two green ones.


So then, an XL weighs 32.09 and that's the comp model?

Not bad Spec... not bad at all.


----------



## Mudinyeri (Jul 31, 2012)

bad andy said:


> So then, an XL weighs 32.09 and that's the comp model?
> 
> Not bad Spec... not bad at all.


Yes, XL Comp with plastic pedals. It will be interesting to see how much less the medium weighs.


----------



## chowdownca (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Mudinyeri, have no fears.. I have it in good authority that there are more coming. I'm actually waiting on yours to show up so I can check it out in person!


----------



## Mudinyeri (Jul 31, 2012)

chowdownca said:


> Hey Mudinyeri, have no fears.. I have it in good authority that there are more coming. I'm actually waiting on yours to show up so I can check it out in person!


Please make sure it rides like a blimp on a cloud and handles like a Ferrari.


----------



## jonlikesbikes (Apr 3, 2006)

chowdownca said:


> Hey Mudinyeri, have no fears.. I have it in good authority that there are more coming. I'm actually waiting on yours to show up so I can check it out in person!


While you're at it, can you make sure mine shows up at my LBS, too?


----------



## buggymancan (Jan 30, 2005)

Any word on the availability on the ground Control 4.6 tires (only)?


----------



## RedRick (Sep 12, 2013)

Has anyone received an expert model (red/black) yet?

I've been searching around and it appears that all first shipments were comp model only.


----------



## mcnally78 (Feb 14, 2013)

April as of now for tires. My inside rep got that info today. I'm not sure if that is for just new orders. We currently do not have any on order since we are primarily road shop. I don't know what eta is for shops already having them on back order. Either way it seems like it will not be soon. Of course this is unofficial info.


----------



## reidsk (Jan 11, 2008)

*Wish it showed up at my LBS*



Mudinyeri said:


> Well ... big disappointment. My LBS called. Their Specialized rep told them that she was sending a medium but an XL showed up.  Supposedly, more are on their way with a target delivery date of late December. The only good news ... I kind of wanted a green one and they're getting two green ones.


Wish the XL had shown up at my LBS. It is just what I am looking for!


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats ^


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

RedRick said:


> Has anyone received an expert model (red/black) yet?
> 
> I've been searching around and it appears that all first shipments were comp model only.


I'm waiting for the call that my expert is in. I'll post as soon as I do.


----------



## Willum (Sep 2, 2012)

The tire is 115mm at stock air pressure (1 million psi) so pretty much bud/Lou width. Sorry 170 guys.


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

Just got a text from my friend at the bike shop that mine is shipping tomorrow and getting to me Wed or Thursday next week.

SWEET!
Bob


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ohh...medium green comp is what I have coming to NJ.

Bob


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Willum said:


> The tire is 115mm at stock air pressure (1 million psi) so pretty much bud/Lou width. Sorry 170 guys.


Must be some beefy sidewalls on that baby.


----------



## BobShort (Jun 29, 2006)

Willum said:


> The tire is 115mm at stock air pressure (1 million psi) so pretty much bud/Lou width. Sorry 170 guys.


Comparing the various photos floating around it looks like the Ground Control might not be quite as tall as a Bud/Lou. It certainly doesn't fill up the fork as much. A Lou rubs my 170 frame on the chainstay brace in front a the tire, so a shorter tire might do the trick.

I'm also curious on how much the hookless 90mm rim design spreads out a tire compared to a hooked rim. I wouldn't be surprised if it ended up give a tire profile similar to a normal 100mm.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Pics -


----------



## siv (Aug 13, 2006)

Any thoughts on the hookless rims? Not really understanding where the tire bead goes and how it stays on the rim at low pressures.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

Any news if they are bringing out tubes to suit? Fatbike tubes are very hard to get in Australia.


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

Pfftt first world issues Lewy...


----------



## hunttofu (Nov 13, 2008)

So anybody weigh a Ground Control tire yet???


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

Lewy said:


> I will test that when I get mine at 120kgs


Did you get your bike yet?


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

walangkatapat said:


> Did you get your bike yet?


Not yet. Apparently put back to late January


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Lewy said:


> Not yet. Apparently put back to late January


Just told now Feb in Perth


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

Lewy said:


> Any news if they are bringing out tubes to suit? Fatbike tubes are very hard to get in Australia.


Hey, good point! With all the new fat tires and manufacturers its kind of funny no one has come out with an actual fat-tire specific tube yet to make something other than the Surly fat toobs available.


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

Lewy said:


> Not yet. Apparently put back to late January


That's disappointing.


----------



## trailblazer29er (Apr 23, 2011)

*First Ride*













Well it was my first ride with the Fatboy today. In the MN it's exactly 0 degrees with a wind chill of around -30. The one thing I need to dial in is the tire psi. The shop setup the tires at 20psi and I didn't bother checking it before I departed. So going over some of the obstacles was a bit rough. The bike handled great and I'm getting used to the shifters, still not sure I'm sold with them, but I'll give them a fair shake.


----------



## dtaylor (Jul 22, 2010)

rochester ny
my lbs has a green medium for sale
preorders haven't arrived!
the standover for the medium is tall! must be about 31 inches.
glad i ordered a small but they have no idea when the next shipment will arrive.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

A friend of mine was third in line at the LBS, the first two guys were signed up for Pro models and they passed on the green Comp that came in. During the three days the bike was at the shop they had offers that went up to $3,000 for it! I think my friend picked it up today, waiting to hear from him.


----------



## vokeswaagin (Sep 1, 2010)

Our shop just got a small and a medium in yesterday.. built em up and ended up taking the medium home and riding it to work this morning (2* and 5-8" in town this am)
Rides great! Probably gonna have to buy one now..

I posted weights in the other FatBoy thread, page 8.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey could you weigh the small for me. I saw your medium review and was curious. Mine isn't here yet but it's on the way.


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

Mudinyeri said:


> Another pic or two ...


is this a medium? I'm curious about how much the top tube slopes for a medium.


----------



## Jedalicious (Sep 14, 2013)

dtaylor said:


> rochester ny
> my lbs has a green medium for sale
> preorders haven't arrived!
> the standover for the medium is tall! must be about 31 inches.
> glad i ordered a small but they have no idea when the next shipment will arrive.


This is disappointing to hear. I am still waiting for my medium green I pre-ordered in the beginning of September.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

duggus said:


> ...funny no one has come out with an actual fat-tire specific tube yet to make something other than the Surly fat toobs available.


FWIW, Sunlite sells them, though they may not be any cheaper:

Amazon.com: Sunlite Standard Presta Valve Tube - 26" x 4.0: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Chader09 (Aug 14, 2013)

And this...
Vee Rubber 26x4.0 Presta Tube | Vee Rubber | Brand | www.PricePoint.com


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

^^ I think those two are the same product just in a different box.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

LBS called, my med Fatboy will be in next week! There goes my sleep until then! ha ha. Pretty psyched!


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

SummitSurfer said:


> LBS called, my med Fatboy will be in next week! There goes my sleep until then! ha ha. Pretty psyched!


Comp or Expert?


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Gotta be a comp. Experts will still be a while. Sorry G.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Lewy said:


> Any news if they are bringing out tubes to suit? Fatbike tubes are very hard to get in Australia.


Try getting your local bike shop to order some surly tubes from Dirt Works or use the 26 x 2.3-3" tubes from Specialized. I and 2 others are using the Spec tubes in 4" tyres with no problems and saving a lot of weight


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

gravitylover said:


> Gotta be a comp. Experts will still be a while. Sorry G.


This is torture!!


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

shanesbw said:


> Try getting your local bike shop to order some surly tubes from Dirt Works or use the 26 x 2.3-3" tubes from Specialized. I and 2 others are using the Spec tubes in 4" tyres with no problems and saving a lot of weight


Tried that, sadly Dirtworks refuse to see the flood of fatbikes entering the country and have none in stock and look like dragging that out for a long time. Hence I buy my fat bike tubes over the internet, and have got some DH tubes on standby. Thanks Dirtworks for nothing...


----------



## trailblazer29er (Apr 23, 2011)

I added some other photos to my post #229. Also this morning I made the fatboy tubeless using gorilla tape. So far it's holding air. I did one wrap on each edge of the rim and one down the center. Had to put my compressor inside because it was so cold, once it warmed up pumped up the tire and so far so good.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

I find it curious that Spesh chose to make the buyers who paid the most, wait the longest. Everything I've seen suggests the tires are the hold up, and both trims use the same tire. So why the comps first? 

Don't have one on order myself, but my buddy is waiting on an Expert.


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

AllMountin' said:


> I find it curious that Spesh chose to make the buyers who paid the most, wait the longest. Everything I've seen suggests the tires are the hold up, and both trims use the same tire. So why the comps first?
> 
> Don't have one on order myself, but my buddy is waiting on an Expert.


I'm waiting for an expert and have no idea when to expect it. I did happen to check their web site and saw on Dec 2nd they said the experts were going to ship any day. There must be some method to the madness of shipping all the comps first. No clue what it is though.


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

If you live in Oregon according to Peak Sports inventory they have 1 xl Fat Boy in stock. Also a couple of Salsa's in stock as well.

http://www.peaksportscorvallis.com/bikes/bike_inventory.pdf


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

So have you tried the Spec tubes then? Wouldn't be too hard on Dirt Works as without the team there, we wouldn't have sweet [email protected]#$all in the way of Fat stuff in OZ. Maybe see if SCV Imports can help out with tubes?


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Spoke to Spec Oz today and bikes have gone back yet again  Seems now the bikes are destined to land 23rd Jan so early Feb we may have them


----------



## trailblazer29er (Apr 23, 2011)

Listen, I talked to the specialized us, they said they expecting the bikes mid-Dec. The next day my bike shipped. The best advice I can give to people still on the list. Be patient, the bike will come. And you will be happy.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Just remember people, when anyone 'in the know' sees the big fat Specialized decal, they will inwardly be thinking. 'Pathetic'. 
They may or may not be too polite to share their disgust. 
Enjoy the mockery. 
Wear headphones.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

^^ Aw cmon dude. Did you see what the guy who was "wronged" said earlier today? He apparently spoke to Mike S and had a "great conversation" and he's over it. I think everybody needs to just deal with their own sh*t and move on.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I forgot the sarcasm icon...I haven't really opined at all on the issue. 
It's more about supporting Fat Back, who could be sued next for having 'Fat' in their company name! 
;---)

In other words just kidding. 
Sorta.


----------



## Jedalicious (Sep 14, 2013)

trailblazer29er said:


> Listen, I talked to the specialized us, they said they expecting the bikes mid-Dec. The next day my bike shipped. The best advice I can give to people still on the list. Be patient, the bike will come. And you will be happy.


It's getting hard to not pull the plug and buy something else. I am glad you got you're bike but seeing your pics of it at my favorite trail is torture! I keep stopping by the shop and they never have any info for me. It seems strange to me that a bike shop that does the volume of bikes that they do can't figure out if mine is coming soon or not. Thanks for letting us know you like it, it helps to know that the bike will be worth the wait!


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

I see that a medium FatBoy (w/out pedals) is 30.64 lbs. Not too bad!

I wonder how much lighter the Expert will weigh in at with the bigger price tag and higher end components?


----------



## Jedalicious (Sep 14, 2013)

30 seconds after my last post I got the call! Just picked up my bike, medium green. 32.05 lbs. It looks great, the ride felt sweet in the parking lot of the shop ( off some curbs and through every snowbank I could find! ) am hoping to grab some lights and hit some snowy singletrack yet tonight! So far I am pleased with the bike's look and quality. The frame is super sweet! Hope you all get yours soon!


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

PICS?? did you get an Expert or the normal Fat Boy?

congrats on your bike showing up!!!!



Jedalicious said:


> 30 seconds after my last post I got the call! Just picked up my bike, medium green. 32.05 lbs. It looks great, the ride felt sweet in the parking lot of the shop ( off some curbs and through every snowbank I could find! ) am hoping to grab some lights and hit some snowy singletrack yet tonight! So far I am pleased with the bike's look and quality. The frame is super sweet! Hope you all get yours soon!


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

tadraper said:


> PICS?? did you get an Expert or the normal Fat Boy?
> 
> congrats on your bike showing up!!!!


it would most likely be a normal Fat Boy since it's green. The Experts are only supposed to come in black, with red trim.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Missed the "GREEN" saw the medium..

thanks



Zoo1424 said:


> it would most likely be a normal Fat Boy since it's green. The Experts are only supposed to come in black, with red trim.


----------



## jonlikesbikes (Apr 3, 2006)

So no one has received an Expert, right?


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

My buddy just called on his expert and was told 'late December' on his FWIW. Of course, that only leaves a couple weeks, so we shall see...


----------



## Jedalicious (Sep 14, 2013)

tadraper said:


> PICS?? did you get an Expert or the normal Fat Boy?
> 
> congrats on your bike showing up!!!!


I can't seem to figure out how to get my pics uploaded to here, but it looks like the others, except now it has lots of snow on it.

I rode a few miles of snowy trail last night. I was impressed with the feel of the ride. This is my first fatty so I don't have a lot to compare it to. I have ridden a couple of pugsleys before and this was a night and day difference. It handled well, light, easy to get the front wheel up and over obstacles. It definitely seems to be a lot easier to get moving than a pug. I bought the comp, so new pedals are a must. The stock ones were slippery with snowy boots. Otherwise, the only thing that didn't live up to the hype is my leg strength! A few weeks of riding it should fix that though, right?


----------



## trailblazer29er (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey, congrats!! So now there are two Fatboys at Leb.


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

Just saw these very disheartening reply's on Spesh site

"We have already had a shipment of the Fatboys arrive in our warehouse and ship out to dealers. Please check with your dealer to see if they fulfilled their order. If not, we expect our next shipment in early February.

Happy riding!"

"I'm sorry to hear about the wait you've had for your Fatboy! It sounds like the shop employee there may be a little confused or misled on how that works. Unlike the auto industry, we do not choose bikes to send to dealers for them to sell or display, rather, we have a passive warehouse from which our dealers can order as they please what they would like to display in their shop or what they think they can sell. We have had a shipment of Fatboys already enter our warehouse and go out on dealer orders. I would recommend having your dealer check to see if they fulfilled an order for an S for you. If not, we expect our next shipment in early February.

Thanks for using our products! Enjoy your day!"

So I guess if I haven't gotten the call that mine is in I'm not seeing it til Feb. I'm going to see what the LBS has to say.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

gcohen: you have a link for that by any chance? I'd looked around but have not seen anything about it.....


Thanks
Ed


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

NitroRC Ed said:


> gcohen: you have a link for that by any chance? I'd looked around but have not seen anything about it.....
> 
> Thanks
> Ed


You have to go to the support tab - masterlink faq
Then search fatboy. You will come up with about 25 results. Both of those are agent answers from Dec 10th, 2013.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks - I had just found and posted up there. Glad I have a backup plan for snow since it looks like I won't be seeing an Expert anytime soon.

Ed


----------



## jonlikesbikes (Apr 3, 2006)

If that's the case, then selling my current ride (for funding) before having the Fatboy Expert might not have been the brightest move I've made. It could be a long winter if I have to wait for Feb/Mar to ride in the snow.

Thanks for the info, though!


----------



## ReXTless (Feb 23, 2007)

trailblazer29er said:


> Hey, congrats!! So now there are two Fatboys at Leb.


I wanna see a Fatboy at Leb!


----------



## gman2366 (Apr 5, 2005)

Spoke to dealer yesterday who called spec. While I was there . Ordered bike in August as of yesterday delivery now in January . Waiting on a lg expert, they have a med. green in stock... Looks great... But bummed on the wait


----------



## Jedalicious (Sep 14, 2013)

ReXTless said:


> I wanna see a Fatboy at Leb!


If you had been there last night you could have seen a Fat boy on a Fatboy at Leb!


----------



## Jedalicious (Sep 14, 2013)

trailblazer29er said:


> Hey, congrats!! So now there are two Fatboys at Leb.


Thanks maybe I'll see you out there!


----------



## KP snowman (Mar 4, 2010)

Spoke to my LBS today as well who called to check on the fatboy`s he has on order,& was told the same January delivery date,kind of bummed too But as I posted before I did keep 1 of my fatbikes (mukluk) to ride till the fatboy comes in & we have snow & more coming this weekend


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

shanesbw said:


> Spoke to Spec Oz today and bikes have gone back yet again  Seems now the bikes are destined to land 23rd Jan so early Feb we may have them


Oh well, I doubt I can ride until late Jan now so that's better than having a bike I just have too look at.


----------



## gman2366 (Apr 5, 2005)

KP snowman said:


> Spoke to my LBS today as well who called to check on the fatboy`s he has on order,& was told the same January delivery date,kind of bummed too But as I posted before I did keep 1 of my fatbikes (mukluk) to ride till the fatboy comes in & we have snow & more coming this weekend


I wish I had a fall back , just skinny tire mtn bikes . Has anyone received a expert yet?


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

> Kyle Blomquist
> DEC 11, 2013 11:16AM PST
> SPECIALIZED Agent
> Hi, Rob and Ed!
> ...


Sooooo.... where are all of these ~75 Experts at(give or take maybe 12.5)?


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

I saw one in Ski Haus here in Steamboat Springs. Thought they said another was in the box in back. The tires looked nice big, soft and nice lugs.


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

So the bike shop called, my bike is in but its a 19.5 instead of the 17.5 I ordered. I am 5'10' with 31" inseam. Should I try the bike or wait? What kind of trade offs or issues would I be looking at? Online clculator says I need 17.5 as ordered.

Bob


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Id ride the 19" as I'm 5'10" as well. The 17.5 was just a touch to small for my liking. I'd go sit on it and take for a spin to see how it fits you in the top tube length - this can easily be adjusted with different stem length and or setback seat post if needed.

When I went to the larger frame on my Pug I ended up not needing a setback seat post.

Just thoughts - but get in there and test it out!!


----------



## Jedalicious (Sep 14, 2013)

reig3 said:


> So the bike shop called, my bike is in but its a 19.5 instead of the 17.5 I ordered. I am 5'10' with 31" inseam. Should I try the bike or wait? What kind of trade offs or issues would I be looking at? Online clculator says I need 17.5 as ordered.
> 
> Bob


We are the same size I sat on a large the top tube definately was too high (ouch), but the reach was just right. I waited for my medium (17.5") and the stand over was just right but the reach is a bit short. I will be getting a longer stem. Hope this helps!


----------



## gman2366 (Apr 5, 2005)

reig3 said:


> So the bike shop called, my bike is in but its a 19.5 instead of the 17.5 I ordered. I am 5'10' with 31" inseam. Should I try the bike or wait? What kind of trade offs or issues would I be looking at? Online clculator says I need 17.5 as ordered.
> 
> Bob


Bob, was this an expert?? I'll take it if your not going to !!!! What state are you in?


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks, I was thinking that from some other posts but your hands on helped for sure.

Bob


----------



## gman2366 (Apr 5, 2005)

Bob, there is a medium in green at my lbs for stock


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

gman2366, sorry I should have been more clear, its a COMP. Where is your store, mine is trying to swap it out for my size thru Spec.

Bob


----------



## gman2366 (Apr 5, 2005)

Rotations in Southampton ny


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

AllMountin' said:


> Sooooo.... where are all of these ~75 Experts at(give or take maybe 12.5)?


My thoughts exactly. I find it hard to believe that 50% of the shipments were Experts and not one has popped up on here.


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

gcohen said:


> My thoughts exactly. I find it hard to believe that 50% of the shipments were Experts and not one has popped up on here.


The "info" on this bike seems to be all over the place. Different answers from everyone -- Specialized, dealers, reps, the guy who knows a guy. At this point, I think they're all confused and nobody has any idea what is going on...


----------



## Katt (Jul 3, 2011)

reig3 said:


> So the bike shop called, my bike is in but its a 19.5 instead of the 17.5 I ordered. I am 5'10' with 31" inseam. Should I try the bike or wait? What kind of trade offs or issues would I be looking at? Online clculator says I need 17.5 as ordered.
> 
> Bob


I'm about the same size as you and I would go with the medium, go with a larger frame makes the bike more difficult to maneuver and less enjoyable to ride, however, the only way to find out is to go test it out. But I wouldn't buy the bike if it's too big for you no matter how badly you want it, in the long run you won't enjoy it as much.


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

Katt..

I agree, I dont need a bike I have bikes. I want one, but I want the right one.

Bob


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

reig3 said:


> So the bike shop called, my bike is in but its a 19.5 instead of the 17.5 I ordered. I am 5'10' with 31" inseam. Should I try the bike or wait? What kind of trade offs or issues would I be looking at? Online clculator says I need 17.5 as ordered.
> 
> Bob


I'm the same height with a little bit bigger inseam, I'm waiting on a 17.5, a large is just too big especially since these bikes have a longer effective top tube than my Stumpjumper


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

reig3 said:


> Katt..
> 
> I agree, I dont need a bike I have bikes. I want one, but I want the right one.
> 
> Bob


+1 - can you go test ride it - even in the parking lot?


----------



## trailblazer29er (Apr 23, 2011)

I wonder if Specialized is going to come out with different sized Ground Controls for the Fatboy. I can see some possibilities like a 3.8 inch for summer riding, a 5 inch studded version or maybe an S-Works lite versions.


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

vikb... I went down and checked it out. I can stand over it without an octave change with running shoes on. Boots and or bike shoes will give me more clearance, if I put my foot down in four inches of snow I think I am screwed no matter what bike it is.

Took it for a ride in the parking lot, actually was more comfortable then my 17.5 Carve. Put my coat and gloves back on and went down the road, didnt feel cramped or stretched out. I thought it accelerated pretty well, you KNOW you have big tires when manuevering(not complaining)

I went there knowing that if I didnt feel right on it that i wasnt going to take it, I brought it home. 

Bob


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

are the frame decals removable? make it stealth looking..


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

@regi3 - enjoy the new ride!! I always considered myself a 17-18" frame person till a couple years ago. Now I feel good on the 19 and even my new Necro is a 20 and it feels just as good.

Ed


----------



## wildmedvt (Nov 19, 2008)

Good morning!

Like sbsbiker, I saw the green medium Fatboy at the ski haus yesterday. Looks pretty nice, low key decaling, decent weight at I believe 34 lbs. Talked with James for a little bit, they just got one. The ground control tires and super cut out rims are really nice. Not nice enough to replace my Moonie, but a cool bike nonetheless. I would be surprised if it's still there in a week!


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

I've tried as hard as I can. I generally pay no attention to third hand information on the internet. especially in forums. I've ignored the "it will come in Sept.", all the way to the latest "I was told by my LBS who was told by my Rep it will be Feb" stories. I only went by what I was told directly by my LBS. I stayed out of the Specalized is evil thread, and I'm not justifying my purchase decision.

Yesterday the rumors here were enough to prompt my bi-monthly call to my LBS to try to at least get some second hand info. My LBS stated that the Specialized rep they normally call on the phone to ask about things like this has stopped providing any information. He is sure it is the same guy the shop always talks to, he even noted that his number is on an old post-it note next to the phone. He admitted that without information from his rep all he can do is guess. When pressed, the rep allegedly said that the earliest another shipment might come is January. 

With no flow of accurate information I'm sure I'll get Fat nothing (pun intended), but I expect my LBS and Specailzed to keep their end of the deal. If they don't deliver my Fatboy Expert to me by the end of December I am getting my deposit back and I am moving on to another bike from another manufacture. I am reasonable, and I will wait longer if I receive a reasonable explanation, an apology, and updated delivery date. The apology could be as simple as "I'm sorry your bike isn't here yet" from anyone involved in the process. 

I was promised a call back from the LBS manager to discuss the return of my deposit. So far I haven't even gotten that.


----------



## Jedalicious (Sep 14, 2013)

adaycj said:


> I've tried as hard as I can. I generally pay no attention to third hand information on the internet. especially in forums. I've ignored the "it will come in Sept.", all the way to the latest "I was told by my LBS who was told by my Rep it will be Feb" stories. I only went by what I was told directly by my LBS. I stayed out of the Specalized is evil thread, and I'm not justifying my purchase decision.
> 
> Yesterday the rumors here were enough to prompt my bi-monthly call to my LBS to try to at least get some second hand info. My LBS stated that the Specialized rep they normally call on the phone to ask about things like this has stopped providing any information. He is sure it is the same guy the shop always talks to, he even noted that his number is on an old post-it note next to the phone. He admitted that without information from his rep all he can do is guess. When pressed, the rep allegedly said that the earliest another shipment might come is January.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain brother. I put a deposit down in August. I was VERY close to pulling the plug and buying something else. I did get my Fatboy on Tuesday and I can say I am very glad I waited the 4 months to get it. The bike is SWEET! I totally get it if you can't wait, I was there too. I'm just saying I'm glad I did. I hope yours arrives soon


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

fishcreek said:


> are the frame decals removable? make it stealth looking..


I can't really feel an edge to the decal to see if it will lift. I was thinking about pulling them myself and have a pin striper friend of mine do something similar in orange.

Bob


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

Jedalicious said:


> I feel your pain brother. I put a deposit down in August. I was VERY close to pulling the plug and buying something else. I did get my Fatboy on Tuesday and I can say I am very glad I waited the 4 months to get it. The bike is SWEET! I totally get it if you can't wait, I was there too. I'm just saying I'm glad I did. I hope yours arrives soon


I own a few spec bikes and they have been nice. They are the only personal bikes I've owned ridden in 15 years. I'm sure yours is awesome. At this point it is rapidly becoming an issue of respect for me. I don't care about the internet news, but if you (LBS) can't keep your promises made directly to me I expect you to at least apologize and tell me the truth about what will happen next. For me, the 100% down thing was ridiculous. The recent inability to speak to a delivery date is also a problem (Specialized). I also didn't get the promised return call today from the LBS manager. Acting like all of this is business as usual is the icing on the cake.

I use my bike for recreation almost exclusively. I only buy a new one for new about every 10 years, although my last purchase was in 2010. I'm a terrible customer for the LBS and Specialized because I'm a low volume and mid price shopper. However, if things don't improve shortly with the attitude and information from all parties involved I will walk away and never return. I had to do the same with Chrysler many years ago.

I'm glad you got your bike and you like it. Enjoy it. Life it too short.


----------



## trance3 (Sep 5, 2011)

Just gave up and ordered a yampa frame. Kzoo MI will have an xl availible in Feb. Maybe.


----------



## dtaylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Jeez, i put $300 down on any color or style as long as its small. Asking for full price is pretty ballsy for a bike sight unseen.
My LBS got 1 medium , sold in two days. 
Unless I hear about my bike shortly I'm off to get a surly...

The spez isn't that revolutionary a bike. In fact , as I learn more the drawbacks are appearing. there's no mounting points for a front fender. The rear will need a rack, but there's no way of telling what racks will fit it!
The moonlander has bigger tires, I assume if its like a pug, will mount any stuff you can dream up so is more flexible. And there are tons of add ons you can get right now.


----------



## richccc (Jan 19, 2011)

adaycj said:


> I've tried as hard as I can. I generally pay no attention to third hand information on the internet. especially in forums. I've ignored the "it will come in Sept.", all the way to the latest "I was told by my LBS who was told by my Rep it will be Feb" stories. I only went by what I was told directly by my LBS. I stayed out of the Specalized is evil thread, and I'm not justifying my purchase decision.
> 
> Yesterday the rumors here were enough to prompt my bi-monthly call to my LBS to try to at least get some second hand info. My LBS stated that the Specialized rep they normally call on the phone to ask about things like this has stopped providing any information. He is sure it is the same guy the shop always talks to, he even noted that his number is on an old post-it note next to the phone. He admitted that without information from his rep all he can do is guess. When pressed, the rep allegedly said that the earliest another shipment might come is January.
> With no flow of accurate information I'm sure I'll get Fat nothing (pun intended), but I expect my LBS and Specailzed to keep their end of the deal. If they don't deliver my Fatboy Expert to me by the end of December I am getting my deposit back and I am moving on to another bike from another manufacture. I am reasonable, and I will wait longer if I receive a reasonable explanation, an apology, and updated delivery date. The apology could be as simple as "I'm sorry your bike isn't here yet" from anyone involved in the process.
> ...


Same here called shop and asked for update and said a manager would call me later in the day. Its been 3 days and still nothing. I think the shops are getting aggravated just like the customers. If i know its not coming until feb. i will buy another bike and sell in march after receiving fatboy. Its getting old.


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

richccc said:


> Same here called shop and asked for update and said a manager would call me later in the day. Its been 3 days and still nothing. I think the shops are getting aggravated just like the customers. If i know its not coming until feb. i will buy another bike and sell in march after receiving fatboy. Its getting old.


The LBS I ordered from is not so local, they are in a city where I used to live. I am planning to drive there when the bike comes in. They are the best bike shop I have ever dealt with. However, I do have a sinking feeling that they are not calling me back because they know without any real information from Specialized that I will ask for my deposit back and walk. According to them I was 10th in line, just for an Expert, months ago. They claimed to have enough on order at the time to cover all the orders and more. They have a lot to lose if the remaining bikes roll in late Feb or March as the snow melts. That will be a lot of stock to sit on until next Fall. I appreciate the crappy position they are in, but failing to return my calls just adds to an already poor situation. I'm waiting until Monday afternoon and if they don't call like they promised I am canceling on Monday. I just won't be treated that way anymore.

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## screwylouie2day (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm in the same boat. Talked to the guy at the store I ordered from and getting the the same story of I don't know. Mentioned to him a little communication would be nice, can't believe that a business like spesh does not know whats going on. I don't mind waiting, but tell me the truth. Don't piss on my leg and tell me it's raining out. On that note looking at a 907 that came up for sale that I am looking at and want to know if a guy can fit Bud and Lou on i with Rolling Darryls. For what I'm riding here in MN. want the wider tire.


----------



## homer j (Nov 23, 2013)

I got a call from my sales person this week. He spoke to my wife. He said my large Expert "should" be here mid to late January and possibly even February. He was extremely apologetic. He offered to refund my money (which was always an option anytime I had enough waiting or didn't like it when it arrived). He offered to help me find a different fatbike even at a another shop. I am not sure what more he could offer me. 

It has been cold here this winter so far. I have been thankfully very busy at work lately. I don't think I would be putting the bike to that much use right now anyway. 

Who am I kidding.... I would have ridden 26 miles today if I had a fat bike. Instead I sit here and get fat. Uffda, this sux.


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

I was telling my wife yesterday afternoon I really hope the LBS calls to tell me my Fatboy is on its way. Last nite around 6, phone rings - the LBS. "YES!" I tell myself & answer the phone. The call has a bit of static going on..."what, what came in?!" The helmet I ordered in September. It finally came in. Yay. At least I was able to ski today.


----------



## sgillmore (Mar 11, 2013)

Like some of you, I have been patiently waiting on my Fatboy to arrive. Until now, I have ridden Specialized bikes exclusively. As a matter of fact, I've purchased 5 Specialized bikes in the past two years. I would REALLY like to buy a Fatboy, but I'm tired of waiting. I don't want my fatbike next Spring--I want to ride it this Winter. I still like Specialized, but they missed the timing on this one. I'm about to buy my first Surly. What sucks is my LBS says Surly is out of stock on every size of Moonlander. I guess I'll try out a Pug Ops. I hope I don't regret getting the 3.8" tires.


----------



## Northernbreed (Oct 2, 2011)

homer j said:


> I got a call from my sales person this week. He spoke to my wife. He said my large Expert "should" be here mid to late January and possibly even February. He was extremely apologetic. He offered to refund my money (which was always an option anytime I had enough waiting or didn't like it when it arrived). He offered to help me find a different fatbike even at a another shop. I am not sure what more he could offer me.
> 
> It has been cold here this winter so far. I have been thankfully very busy at work lately. I don't think I would be putting the bike to that much use right now anyway.
> 
> Who am I kidding.... I would have ridden 26 miles today if I had a fat bike. Instead I sit here and get fat. Uffda, this sux.


This is so insensitive. People are probably losing bike shop jobs because of posts like this. Quit talking about it, please.


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello,
I don't understand the problem.... The told me in Belgium my fatboy expert will be there when he comes in..... so I'm waiting and take the regular bike for a ride till he arrives. It's a new bike and that is asking time. Be patience people.


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

Patience is a virtue, apparently... If I was going to order a Specialized Fatboy, I would be prepared for the wait, it has the potential to be an awesome bike, in comparison to some of the other mainstream releases. It was second on my list after the Farley, I got it so I don't have to wait, if it had fallen through I would still be patiently waiting for the Specialized fatboy. If I am lucky I might be riding my mates one before him


----------



## DITCHMAN (Dec 10, 2013)

This is nothing new in the Fat bike industry. Every year there is a group of people waiting for something. 3 years ago I was waiting forever for a 907 and 2 years ago my Fatback took several months beyond the original eta. Of coarse I still don't blame you all, I would be just and anxious and flaming mad.


----------



## homer j (Nov 23, 2013)

*my first internet stalker*



Northernbreed said:


> This is so insensitive. People are probably losing bike shop jobs because of posts like this. Quit talking about it, please.


Ha! Ha! That's funny! This guy is following me around trying to use my words in the "I hate Specialized thread" against me, unsuccessfully I might add. I expressed how happy I was that my salesperson was keeping me informed doing everything in his power to keep me happy. How is that negative. He has sold me 7 bikes, and will sell me more.

I am still waiting for the bike. This bike has everything I want at a reasonable price.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

crazyjose said:


> Patience is a virtue, apparently... If I was going to order a Specialized Fatboy, I would be prepared for the wait, it has the potential to be an awesome bike, in comparison to some of the other mainstream releases. It was second on my list after the Farley, I got it so I don't have to wait, if it had fallen through I would still be patiently waiting for the Specialized fatboy. If I am lucky I might be riding my mates one before him


Lets hope not. A late January delivery would suit me fine. I have them chasing up info on tubes and tyres too.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

RUSOR said:


> Hello,
> I don't understand the problem.... The told me in Belgium my fatboy expert will be there when he comes in..... so I'm waiting and take the regular bike for a ride till he arrives. It's a new bike and that is asking time. Be patience people.


The idea behind a culture of Instant Gratification is the opposite of patient. Imagine what happens with REAL problems... :/


----------



## wirenut (Mar 10, 2013)

Two wheel tango in canton Michigan has a fatboy in green size medium on the floor 2000 plus tax


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

Not one Expert sighting to date. Where oh where did those 75 experts ship to??


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

gcohen said:


> Not one Expert sighting to date. Where oh where did those 75 experts ship to??


Third world country with no internet? North Korea?? This could explain it, I think...


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

-Todd- said:


> The idea behind a culture of Instant Gratification is the opposite of patient. Imagine what happens with REAL problems... :/


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

About the same actually.


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

fishcreek said:


> are the frame decals removable? make it stealth looking..


They are not removeable. With the exception of the size sticker, the graphics look painted on or something. This is on the green ones.


----------



## empre (Aug 28, 2012)

Is it possible to use different size tires with this bike? Wondering if the 4.6" tires are too big as a general purpose tires compared to Surly Pugsley with its 3.8" tires.


----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

I got my large comp last week, two bubs of mine that are waiting for a small and a med(pre ordered from the same shop) are still waiting and were still told this month.
I'm sorry every one that ordered one is still waiting. I had a farey pre ordered and was told they are out of stock(go take a hike) and had no future date of shipment.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

empre said:


> Is it possible to use different size tires with this bike? Wondering if the 4.6" tires are too big as a general purpose tires compared to Surly Pugsley with its 3.8" tires.


Why wouldn't you just get a Pugsley then, or any of the other many, many fat bikes that are actually available right now? The point for the 190 rear is to be able to run the up to 5" wide tires. But yes, you can throw a narrower tire on... it's not illegal.


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

I was pretty sure I found a green medium Comp available about 100 miles from me Sunday nite. I had a friend working in that area Monday who could pick it up for me. Counted down the time until the shop opened to call them Monday morning. About 20 minutes before the shop opened, I got pulled into a meeting with my boss. Got out 20 minutes after the shop opened & called them. Yup, they had it. They sold it ten minutes before I called. :madman:


----------



## trance3 (Sep 5, 2011)

My borealis will be at least six pounds lighter than the Fat Boy I have been waiting on for 6 months. Twice as much money, but lighter. Oh yeah, it also shipped.


----------



## empre (Aug 28, 2012)

Would it be possible to convert Fatboy to 2x8 by keeping the front part as is (crankset/chainrings and derailleur) and by changing the rear derailleur to Shimano 8 speed and cassette to either SRAM or Shimano 8 speed? Chain would be changed to 9 speed. Would this work? The reason I want this is to get my loved gripshifts for this bike (the new SRAM gripshifts suck).



duggus said:


> Why wouldn't you just get a Pugsley then, or any of the other many, many fat bikes that are actually available right now? The point for the 190 rear is to be able to run the up to 5" wide tires. But yes, you can throw a narrower tire on... it's not illegal.


I want to test ride bieks before I buy and first Fatboys will come here in january. I was just interested if narrower tires are option with the Fatboy or if I would be stuck with the one 4.6" model.


----------



## homer j (Nov 23, 2013)

empre said:


> Would it be possible to convert Fatboy to 2x8 by keeping the front part as is (crankset/chainrings and derailleur) and by changing the rear derailleur to Shimano 8 speed and cassette to either SRAM or Shimano 8 speed? Chain would be changed to 9 speed. Would this work? The reason I want this is to get my loved gripshifts for this bike (the new SRAM gripshifts suck).


Is there anything in particular that you don't like about the new gripshift? I have the XO version on another bike and I absolutely love them. The shifters are one of the reasons that I chose this bike.


----------



## empre (Aug 28, 2012)

homer j said:


> Is there anything in particular that you don't like about the new gripshift? I have the XO version on another bike and I absolutely love them. The shifters are one of the reasons that I chose this bike.


This is my post from another thread regarding the gripshifters:



> I tried those new SRAM gripshifters when they came but they shift so easily that you can't hold from the shifter part in normal riding. With the old model you can hold from the shifter part without any worries since the old model has hard "one click" movement shifting. Also the new gripshifters took a lot more space from the handlebar and were too wide (both shifter and grip part, but mostly because of the included grip was so long). With shorter 3rd party grips there was annoying "step" between the grip and the SRAM shifter because the size of grips I like to use (standard grips) have somewhat smaller diameter than the twisting part of the new SRAM gripshifter.
> 
> So there's many issues with the new model that I don't like. I like (SRT600) gripshifters 100x more than any other shifter on the market, but I think I would rather use regular thumb shifters than the new SRAM shifters if I had to choose.
> 
> I dream that someone comes with a updated model that works like the old gripshifters and is also as small. Not going to happen though, that's why I bought two SRT600 pairs from ebay last year when someone from Hong Kong had brand new (NOS) packages on sale.


----------



## homer j (Nov 23, 2013)

Empre: That's interesting, I actually hated the old SRAM grip shift. Because of that I almost didn't try the new ones. I find the new ones to be an improvement in almost every way, at least from the Sram ones I had used in the past. I can see what you're saying though. The special grips are the only downside I can think of. I imagine eventually there will be aftermarket grip options.The XO version has 3 sets of ball bearings in each one. I am Not sure if these are any different than that. The X0s are silky smooth and very sensitive. It just takes a little while to get used to that and not bumping it by accident. If you ride them for a short while I imagine you will love them. I hardly ever shift unintentionally. (I think it has happened 3 times in about 700 miles and I know I bumped my thumb shifters more frequently than that.) That extra wide grip gives you plenty of space to put your hand though so you don't accidentally shift. 
I personally wouldn't give up the extra cogs. I will however consider giving up one of the chain rings like I did on my other bike and going 1X10.


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

Trance, with all due respect you have been waiting for 16 days since they weren't supposed to be out till December which it is now<g> Like all of use we have been jonesing since they were announced 6 months ago.

Enjoy that Borealis, they look like a sweet tide. Did you get the carbon wheels also?

Bob


----------



## dtaylor (Jul 22, 2010)

i jumped ship....
bought a moonlander, it's being shipped now!
i'm already searching for stuff to trick it out!
it was apparent that feb is not unrealistic for the next delivery. 
good luck to you all waiting 'til then, you are better than i am.

meanwhile, i'll be out in the snow..

dave (soon to be fat)


----------



## trance3 (Sep 5, 2011)

reig3 said:


> Trance, with all due respect you have been waiting for 16 days since they weren't supposed to be out till December which it is now<g> Like all of use we have been jonesing since they were announced 6 months ago.
> 
> Enjoy that Borealis, they look like a sweet tide. Did you get the carbon wheels also?
> 
> Bob


When my order was placed in July, I was given an optimistic date of Oct. When it got changed to Feb, I let my spot go. I do not think the carbon rims will be available for 4 more weeks. Marge light, xx1, next sl crank. I will stop *****ing now. Still a little pissed.


----------



## Pro4tundra (Mar 21, 2009)

I think all the bikes currently shipped out should have only been sent to northern states first. It makes me sick seeing pictures of fatboys being ridden in dust and dirt down south when they could be enjoying the fresh powder up north right now.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

homer j said:


> Empre: That's interesting, I actually hated the old SRAM grip shift. Because of that I almost didn't try the new ones. I find the new ones to be an improvement in almost every way, at least from the Sram ones I had used in the past.


I second this 100%

The new XO/XX grip shifts are the best shifters I've probably ever had. I have X9 grips on my fat bike and they feel really cheap compared to the XO I have on my 29er.


----------



## jonlikesbikes (Apr 3, 2006)

homer j said:


> Empre: That's interesting, I actually hated the old SRAM grip shift. Because of that I almost didn't try the new ones. I find the new ones to be an improvement in almost every way, at least from the Sram ones I had used in the past. I can see what you're saying though. The special grips are the only downside I can think of. I imagine eventually there will be aftermarket grip options.The XO version has 3 sets of ball bearings in each one. I am Not sure if these are any different than that. The X0s are silky smooth and very sensitive. It just takes a little while to get used to that and not bumping it by accident. If you ride them for a short while I imagine you will love them. I hardly ever shift unintentionally. (I think it has happened 3 times in about 700 miles and I know I bumped my thumb shifters more frequently than that.) That extra wide grip gives you plenty of space to put your hand though so you don't accidentally shift.
> I personally wouldn't give up the extra cogs. I will however consider giving up one of the chain rings like I did on my other bike and going 1X10.


Grip shifters are the only shifters that I hate--regardless of the version. I've tried every type of shifter (road and mountain), but for some reason, my brain wants to turn them opposite every time. It (my subconscious mind) can't seem to figure it out. And I'm always second guessing myself and spending way too much time thinking about it while I ride.

I recognize it is my problem, but I'm worried I'll have to invest in Thumbies when my Fatboy arrives. Otherwise, I might just go (more?) insane.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

My Fat Boy Expert arrived at the shop today! 

I simply cannot wait to be able to utter that phrase for real. ;-)


----------



## sgillmore (Mar 11, 2013)

dtaylor said:


> i jumped ship....
> bought a moonlander, it's being shipped now!
> i'm already searching for stuff to trick it out!
> it was apparent that feb is not unrealistic for the next delivery.
> ...





trance3 said:


> When my order was placed in July, I was given an optimistic date of Oct. When it got changed to Feb, I let my spot go. I do not think the carbon rims will be available for 4 more weeks. Marge light, xx1, next sl crank. I will stop *****ing now. Still a little pissed.





Pro4tundra said:


> I think all the bikes currently shipped out should have only been sent to northern states first. It makes me sick seeing pictures of fatboys being ridden in dust and dirt down south when they could be enjoying the fresh powder up north right now.


+1. I'm not so much pissed as I am disappointed. I've had a Fatboy Comp on order ever since my LBS was able to place it. This will be my first fat bike. If I already had one, I would be much more patient waiting on a new Fatboy. As it is, I don't want to miss the whole Winter (fat bike season) watching the date get pushed farther and farther out. My Pug Ops should be here today (ordered it on Monday). If I really like fat-biking, I may consider a 2015 or 2016 Fatboy--after things have settled down a bit.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

sgillmore said:


> My Pug Ops should be here today (ordered it on Monday). If I really like fat-biking, I may consider a 2015 or 2016 Fatboy--after things have settled down a bit.


That's a reasonable approach. Enjoy the new Pugs and if you are feeling it at a later date you can always get yourself a Fatboy with no pressure on the delivery date since you'll be riding fat while you wait.

My GF is trying to decide whether to keep her old, but serviceable mountain bike when she gets a new one in 2014. I'm pushing for keeping the old one since it's paid for an it's always good to have a backup plan if the bike you hoped to ride isn't available for one reason or another.


----------



## jfrbikes (May 16, 2011)

Lu-Max said:


> My Fat Boy Expert arrived at the shop today!
> 
> I simply cannot wait to be able to utter that phrase for real. ;-)











In stock Large Fatboy, Fort Collins Colorado. With all of our pre-orders this is not one of them.


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

jfrbikes said:


> View attachment 855812
> 
> 
> In stock Large Fatboy, Fort Collins Colorado. With all of our pre-orders this is not one of them.


!! I wish I were back in college for so many reasons. One of which is I went to CSU (in Ft. Collins)


----------



## jfrbikes (May 16, 2011)

gcohen said:


> !! I wish I were back in college for so many reasons. One of which is I went to CSU (in Ft. Collins)


It is now sold and heading to its new home. We had it built for 15 minutes. Put on our Facebook and wanted to post here to show that they are starting to be a real thing.


----------



## sgillmore (Mar 11, 2013)

OK...now I'm a _little_ pissed. Shouldn't they fill the pre-orders first? Oh well, my Pug-Ops came in this morning and they're calling for snow this weekend.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

sgillmore said:


> OK...now I'm a _little_ pissed. Shouldn't they fill the pre-orders first? Oh well, my Pug-Ops came in this morning and they're calling for snow this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 855822


Right you would think they would ship pre-orders before sending extras to shops!!!! UGH this is getting so old.

trying to decide what to do hard to find LARGE fat bikes this time of year!!!!


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

If you're near NYC and need a medium we have one in stock at my shop. pm me...


----------



## sgillmore (Mar 11, 2013)

Am I the only one that doesn't like the white rim strip on the new Fatboys? I realize it's a personal preference thing and it's not difficult to change. I'm just wondering why they didn't go with black?


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

sgillmore said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't like the white rim strip on the new Fatboys?


Not sure if it helps, but they do have the Fatboy logo printed on them...


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

sgillmore said:


> OK...now I'm a _little_ pissed. Shouldn't they fill the pre-orders first? Oh well, my Pug-Ops came in this morning and they're calling for snow this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 855822


Looks great. Strategically posed in front of the Specialized logo?


----------



## pssaenz (Jan 21, 2007)

I would have jumped right away on this until yesterday. After speaking with my LBS and reading about these delays I decided to build a 907 frame. It will be a bit more but I get to build is just like I want it and the guys at 907 shipped it today and I should have it assembled before the end of next week.


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

I gave up on waiting for a Fatboy and went with a Beargrease, we've had snow on the ground for a month already. Good luck to everyone that's still waiting.


----------



## homer j (Nov 23, 2013)

jonlikesbikes said:


> Grip shifters are the only shifters that I hate--regardless of the version. I've tried every type of shifter (road and mountain), but for some reason, my brain wants to turn them opposite every time. It (my subconscious mind) can't seem to figure it out. And I'm always second guessing myself and spending way too much time thinking about it while I ride.
> 
> I recognize it is my problem, but I'm worried I'll have to invest in Thumbies when my Fatboy arrives. Otherwise, I might just go (more?) insane.


I realize that the grip shift is completely opposite to A motorcycle throttle. On a motorcycle your twist backwards to go faster the grip shift is the opposite. What I do is rest my index finger on my brake lever and twist with my finger pointing forward to go faster and point my thumb down to go slower. If that makes any sense.

Forward = faster
Down = slow down

I don't know how the front shifter works, I never used it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

Got a question for those of you that have received your Fatboy. What is your opinion of the Tektro Draco 2 brakes? My Fatboy is on its way and wondering whether or not I will be needing to swap out the brakes right away.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

I've used the Draco hyrdos for ~4k miles on a Rockhopper. Like a cheaper Shimano brake IMO, and fits Shimano pads. Never any issues for me, and a cinch to bleed. 

No need to swap out right away IMO.


----------



## eliasone (Nov 27, 2013)

I ride Avid 7 on my mtb but have no problems with the fatboy comp stock brake. Would be hard at this point to say I've notice any difference. I would ride with them before making a decision. (For riding I've had some steep mountain descents).

In terms of braking, I've only noticed that at 0-15 degrees weather my brakes squeal like a banshee for the first ten seconds of a descent while they warm up.


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies regarding the stock brakes. How about the stock crankset and the rest of the drive train. Have you been happy with their performance? I was a bit nervous on the crankset having never heard of it before.


----------



## sgillmore (Mar 11, 2013)

That [Pug Ops posed in front of the Big "S" logo] was completely unintentional.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

wetpaint said:


> I gave up on waiting for a Fatboy and went with a Beargrease, we've had snow on the ground for a month already. Good luck to everyone that's still waiting.


I did the same thing and I don't regret it. The Beargrese is a lot more $ but well worth it!


----------



## empre (Aug 28, 2012)

Is it possible to change Fatboy cranks to something else? 17.5 is right size for me but it comes with 175mm cranks and I have short legs and I would need 170mm cranks.


----------



## wigone (Dec 19, 2013)

sorry, i was lurking hard on this thread. 
i pulled the trigger yesterday, and took a picture...


----------



## trailblazer29er (Apr 23, 2011)

I haven't had a problem with them at all. Tons of stopping power. I took them around the trail parking lot. I think the true test will be in the summer flying on a downhill section.


----------



## wigone (Dec 19, 2013)

yeah everything works great, 1 day in... should know more after the weekend.
5 psi seems too high tho is that f'n nuts ?!?


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

wigone said:


> sorry, i was lurking hard on this thread.
> i pulled the trigger yesterday, and took a picture...
> 
> View attachment 855996


Nice...


----------



## trailblazer29er (Apr 23, 2011)

Depends on weight. I'm 175 and I'm running 7 in the front and 8 in the back. (Fatboy tubless) I might go down another pound on both. Way better than the 20psi I started out at.


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

homer j said:


> I realize that the grip shift is completely opposite to A motorcycle throttle. On a motorcycle your twist backwards to go faster the grip shift is the opposite. What I do is rest my index finger on my brake lever and twist with my finger pointing forward to go faster and point my thumb down to go slower. If that makes any sense.
> 
> Forward = faster
> Down = slow down
> ...


Funny, I do the same thing in opposite. I think of opening the throttle to make it up the hill and maintain momentum. As a person that is mechanically challenged in every way, I've never had trouble with the switched front and rear brake (US) either. I rode an old Triumph that was RH shift with ease also. Maybe I'm so bad at remembering I just learn it each time I ride. Now when is my anniversary again?

I've ridden with the Draco brakes and they are better than anything Avid for me. Three sets of Juicy brakes, not one of them would retract the pads evenly or completely from the rotor. After a lever to the grip episode, I'll take Draco over Avid every time. I ordered the Expert and I'm glad they are coming with Shimano. I'll add to the consensus that the Draco will be fine.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

wigone said:


> sorry, i was lurking hard on this thread.
> i pulled the trigger yesterday, and took a picture...
> 
> View attachment 855996


You decided to buy a Fatboy yesterday and got one? Nice work.


----------



## empre (Aug 28, 2012)

Is it possible to use 3.8" tires like Surly Larry on Fatboy?


----------



## empre (Aug 28, 2012)

empre said:


> Is it possible to change Fatboy cranks to something else? 17.5 is right size for me but it comes with 175mm cranks and I have short legs and I would need 170mm cranks.


Looked up high res pictures from Fatboy and the crank says 104/64. What does the second number (64) mean? Will it fit all cranks that are 104, like 104/64 etc?


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

empre said:


> Looked up high res pictures from Fatboy and the crank says 104/64. What does the second number (64) mean? Will it fit all cranks that are 104, like 104/64 etc?


The 104/64 is the Bolt Circle Diameter (BCD). The 64 is the small chain ring BCD.


----------



## Pro4tundra (Mar 21, 2009)

I think they shipped out all the green ones first because they knew they wouldn't be able to sell them with the sexy black/yellow and black/red right ones next to it.


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't know about that. I personally like the green much better. Big bad ass bike with fat tires should be the color of a tank. Who doesn't have a glossy black bike...


----------



## buggymancan (Jan 30, 2005)

Looks good. mine should be here soon


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

*Fat Boys Pics*

My LBS in Denver emailed me to let me know they had just built up another customers (pre-ordered) large size Fat Boy. I have a deposit on a medium Expert so I headed down there to make certain I was buying the correct size.

I got to do a couple of laps inside the store, and at 5' 9 1/2" with a 32" inseam, a medium is the correct size. I was wearing hiking boots and the twins were resting on the top tube with my feet flat on the floor, and even with that stubby stem I felt like I was reaching for the bars a bit. Their bike fitter also said it looked a tad big for me.

They also said to not get my hopes up for seeing my Expert before January. They were not even informed by Specialized that this one was inbound until it was half way to Denver from UT.

Some pics below, check the chain and seat stay clearance with the 4.6" tires inflated to 10psi.


----------



## empre (Aug 28, 2012)

skr29er said:


> The 104/64 is the Bolt Circle Diameter (BCD). The 64 is the small chain ring BCD.


So I can use SRAM X5 crankset with Fatboy, but I need to use both X5 chainrings because the smaller one has different BCD?


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Dayyum, that looks tight on the chainstay! I would think some stock tires with a little irregularity might rub.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

empre said:


> So I can use SRAM X5 crankset with Fatboy, but I need to use both X5 chainrings because the smaller one has different BCD?


The fat boy crank and the X5 crank have the same BCD (104/64) and the same chainring sizes (36/22). But the X5 BB/spindle are GPX and not compatible with the FB's PFBB30.
And yes, you can use narrower tires (Surly 3.8") if you want.


----------



## empre (Aug 28, 2012)

shiggy said:


> The fat boy crank and the X5 crank have the same BCD (104/64) and the same chainring sizes (36/22). But the X5 BB/spindle are GPX and not compatible with the FB's PFBB30.
> And yes, you can use narrower tires (Surly 3.8") if you want.


Ok. So is there any cranksets that work with fatbikes that are compatible with Fatboy?

I have 81cm (31.9") inceam so optimum crank length is 166mm. The stock 175mm are way over that. I've been using 170mm with old bike for years too.


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

You may be able to use an adapter like this to put Sram cranks on, however, I don't know how a wider BB will affect adding adapters.
Wheels Manufacturing BB/PF30 Universal Adapter for SRAM/Truvativ Cranks


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

I believe that RaceFace may have a couple of different options for you that would get you 170mm arms, 100mm spindle, PF30 BB and 190mm rear compatibility. Would also be an upgrade to the stock Fatboy crank. Check them out. I am sure there are others as well.


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

Still no expert sightings, correct??


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

gcohen said:


> Still no expert sightings, correct??


I hear there may be 3 state side!!!! so not likely anytime soon.


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

In Belgium is my Expert planed for 24 January.....


----------



## jonlikesbikes (Apr 3, 2006)

tadraper said:


> I hear there may be 3 state side!!!! so not likely anytime soon.


Wow. What happened to "roughly 50%"?


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

jonlikesbikes said:


> Wow. What happened to "roughly 50%"?


Seems the threads on the Specialized support site with information like that from specialized support have been removed. Maybe they were not being honest with us.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

I sent Specialized a question regarding Australian delivery dates, lets say I am not hopeful and will purchase something else 
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

The link didn't work so here is my question to them and replies since.

Fatboy Expert availability
SHANE RUSSELL DEC 18, 2013 01:15PM PST
Hello, I am enquiring as to when we may see the new Fatboy Expert and Fatboy bikes shipped to Australia. Having had "confirmed" dates revised from Nov -Dec -Jan and now to Feb it is extremely frustrating.
Considering the pre-orders were placed in July and Dec was original delivery date, where are the bikes? I have heard tyre manufacture could be causing delays? We are seeing bikes in the US but none here.
Are you able to provide a firm date for Australian delivery?
Thank you

Up
0
Down

Specialized Customer Service
DEC 18, 2013 01:23PM PST
SPECIALIZED Agent
Unfortunately we don't have delivery information for Specialized Australia. There seems to be a worldwide shortage on these Fatboy bikes and we are anxious to get them out to our patient customers. Here is the contact information for Specialized Australia, they may have a more definitive answer for you:
SPECIALIZED AUSTRALIA
251 Salmon Street
Port Melbourne
VIC 3207
Tel. 1300 499 330
Email: [email protected]
Up
0
Down

Shane Russell
DEC 20, 2013 12:36PM PST
The reason I contacted the US is our Australian supplier cannot give us the information, they just keep putting the dates back with no explanation. We have had confirmed dates for store delivery changed 4 times now.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Done waiting getting a FATBACK 190 LBS is ordering it today!!!!


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

My Fatboy is on its way. Scheduled to arrive in St. Louis on Christmas Eve just in time to help make this one great Christmas.


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

skr29er said:


> My Fatboy is on its way. Scheduled to arrive in St. Louis on Christmas Eve just in time to help make this one great Christmas.


Expert? Also curious how your shop got the shipping info. My lbs hasn't been able to get any reliable info from their rep.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

g relax. There aren't any experts in the US yet. I'll let you know when they are incoming ok?


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

gravitylover said:


> g relax. There aren't any experts in the US yet. I'll let you know when they are incoming ok?


Lol. Thx.


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

shanesbw said:


> The link didn't work so here is my question to them and replies since.
> 
> Fatboy Expert availability
> SHANE RUSSELL DEC 18, 2013 01:15PM PST
> ...


Same runaround I got. Someone somewhere decided that no information is better than wrong information. I can appreciate that, but an even better way would be for them to just make official updates somewhere with honest information. They seem so scared of being late they won't just admit to what is going on.

I personally would have waited for a really long time with regular honest updates. An even cooler newer tech way would be to get the emails of legit orders from customers and update them that way. My laptop order last month(custom made in a far away land, similar cost) worked this way. Oh, and there was no deposit per se. They don't even know where the real orders are, or how many customers they lost.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Shanebw

Just wondering, if you have investigated other options. Nothing available
in Perth, other than ordering a Surly of some kind from over east and
they are 1-1.5k more
Want the big tyres for beach work. 
Thanks


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

Lu-Max said:


>





AllMountin' said:


> Dayyum, that looks tight on the chainstay! I would think some stock tires with a little irregularity might rub.


Wow. I was thinking the same thing when I saw that. Get a little mud or snow on the tires and you're gonna be rubbing. I'm confused how they fit Lou in there for the prototypes.


----------



## Jedalicious (Sep 14, 2013)

duggus said:


> Wow. I was thinking the same thing when I saw that. Get a little mud or snow on the tires and you're gonna be rubbing. I'm confused how they fit Lou in there for the prototypes.


On mine it's not as tight as it looks in that picture. I would say I have a half inch on each side of the tire at the chain stay. I can easily fit a finger between the tire and the chain stay. Lou would definitely fit, I am planning to get one before next winter.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

The new tire "pricklies" are pretty dense on the outer knobs, I think the chain stay clearance was actually 1/3-1/2".

I was really hoping for a Christmas miracle delivery, but now I've revised that to January. If it's not here by ~21st I'm probably going to build a 9zero7 or other aluminum 190mm dropout frame.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

I ve been riding mine in some pretty heavy snow here in Breckenridge and I have had no issues with rubbing. My clearance is about .5" on each side I dont think it will be issue. To keep on topic, I was chatin w my LBS this week and they have indicated that CO doesnt have a Spec. Rep right now, so I wonder if that will affect CO delivery dates of bikes. Its rumored there are 2 in Syeamboat, but rumor only. Im gonna do a full write up on my impression of the bike, its performance and areas I think it can be approved on hopefully soon. Its a great bike, responive in deep snow and a bone shaker at 5 psi tires on hard pack snow. I would erge you guys to be patient...it will be worth the wait. Very fun bike!


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Spec Oz are going to lose a lot of customers that pre-ordered bikes here, but will probably gain new customers when bikes are available next year.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

See if you can find out if you have a local bike shop that can get a hold of a Chrge Cooker Maxi, they look great and should be pretty good pricing. Not sure who brings the Charge brand to Oz now, used to be Monza.
Muru do some very nice Ti frames and a custom build would be much more dollars though.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Latest response from Spec support (yeah right)
Hello Shane, I wish I was able to give you more information. Unfortunately due to the nature of international shipping, estimated delivery dates are often times inaccurate. Wish I had better news for you. Thank you for your continued patients.

Thing is my patience has run out Specialized!!!!!


----------



## richccc (Jan 19, 2011)

shanesbw said:


> See if you can find out if you have a local bike shop that can get a hold of a Chrge Cooker Maxi, they look great and should be pretty good pricing. Not sure who brings the Charge brand to Oz now, used to be Monza.
> Muru do some very nice Ti frames and a custom build would be much more dollars though.


You can buy the charge at a ton a places, REI being 1 i think 75% of the shops neaar me can get them. Charge was purchase by cannondale also. I was almost ready to buy one and then i rode the KHS 4 seasons and like it a ton more so now i am just waiting on the fatboy since it might be that much better then the KHS. For the $ the cooker is a great ride though.


----------



## glowingrock (May 26, 2012)

Patiently waiting for my pre-ordered Fatboy Expert. Trying to make due with the standard 29er but as you can see from the video, I'm struggling big time!
Specialized Fatboy Expert, stop toying with my emotions. Where are you? - YouTube


----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)

^^I guess you're not on the list to receive one of the 6 Experts arriving next week.


----------



## Mittenman (Dec 23, 2013)

We don't have any experts in, but we do have 1 Lrg green Fatboy thats yet to be claimed. Still waiting on our experts...


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

*My new Fatboy*









Santa came early and left me a nice new Fatboy for Christmas!


----------



## Jedalicious (Sep 14, 2013)

skr29er said:


> View attachment 857112
> 
> 
> Santa came early and left me a nice new Fatboy for Christmas!


Enjoy your new ride! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Renurbs (Dec 5, 2011)

I can't tell from the pics but does the fatboy have mounts for a rear luggage rack? That would be a huge plus for me if it did


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

Renurbs said:


> I can't tell from the pics but does the fatboy have mounts for a rear luggage rack? That would be a huge plus for me if it did


Yes, it sure does. Mounts on seat stays and eyelets. Nothing on the fork. Does have three sets of water bottle mounts seat tube, top of down tube, plus bottom of down tube.


----------



## Renurbs (Dec 5, 2011)

skr29er said:


> Yes, it sure does. Mounts on seat stays and eyelets. Nothing on the fork. Does have three sets of water bottle mounts seat tube, top of down tube, plus bottom of down tube.


Well that's it. Gonna order one on Thursday when my lbs opens. He already told me he has one ordered in my size


----------



## C Vineyard (Sep 9, 2010)

I've had a Fatboy Expert on order from the LBS since August. The waiting SUCKS!!!


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

C Vineyard said:


> I've had a Fatboy Expert on order from the LBS since August. The waiting SUCKS!!!


Plus 1


----------



## kovickc (May 22, 2007)

I had an Expert on order...had. I cancelled and my new Fatback should be here next week.


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice to hear the Fatboy's are starting to arrive. And skr29er - nice pic by the Christmas tree. I have one on order and it is not due to arrive until March 2014. I am in Ontario, Canada.

However. I am looking to get a rear rack for my Fatboy. Of you guys that have their bike already has any one put on a rear rack? What kind?

If no one out there has done this yet could one of you be so kind as to give me some measurements so I can start to see if there is any rack available. I have 2 months to go before I get this beast and the time is killing me, so I hope to pass it by looking for a rack and some smaller panniers to get me setup for some epic day trips.

I am thinking I will need the following dimensions: (click on photo for close up)

1) Outside width of the seat stays at the location of the threaded holes for the lower rack mount. To determine how wide a rack I will need.

2) The height to the top of the rear tire from the same threaded holes from #1 - so I can see what sort of clearance I need (see photo below - #2).

3) Some sort of approximate length from the top of the rear wheel (centred over the axle) to the top mount threaded holes on the seat stays (see photo below - #3).

That, I hope, will give me a starting point.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

It's hard to believe that a big, modern company like Specialized wouldn't know precisely how many bicycles are being shipped along with models, size, location, delivery date, etc. Even when I order small items from China on eBay (etc.) I can track them via China Post online. But they don't know where their $2-3K bicycles are or when they will arrive? Really? Even if they were on a container ship I would assume the shipping company would have a way for their clients to track those shipments just like FedEx, UPS, USPS, etc. If not, maybe they should start. Just some impatient venting.......


----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)

Can't track a package if it hasn't been shipped


----------



## sgillmore (Mar 11, 2013)

Renurbs said:


> Well that's it. Gonna order one on Thursday when my lbs opens. He already told me he has one ordered in my size


Good luck. I hope you're a patient person.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

wyoracerX said:


> Can't track a package if it hasn't been shipped


true


----------



## sgillmore (Mar 11, 2013)

kovickc said:


> I had an Expert on order...had. I cancelled and my new Fatback should be here next week.


+1. I think it's going to be a great bike. I just didn't want to wait any more. I have already squeezed in several good rides on my Pug-Ops.

I don't proclaim to understand anything about the manufacturing industry, but I'd love to know what kind of problems kept Specialized from getting this bike out before the Winter riding season.


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

unless one magically shows up at my LBS in the next 24hrs, I'm ordering my 9:Zero:7 tomorrow. My friends are riding right now. I am not.


----------



## C Vineyard (Sep 9, 2010)

This is a joke. I'm a Specialized slappy but they are making themselves look ridiculous with these delays.


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

C Vineyard said:


> This is a joke. I'm a Specialized slappy but they are making themselves look ridiculous with these delays.


Agreed. I have seven Specialized bikes between myself & the family & I'm seriously disappointed. I'm thinking the problem was their decision to use Specialized branded tires.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Yep, pretty hard to trace a shipment that is still sitting in a warehouse.
The tyres have got to be the holdup.
Really disappointing when you work for a concept store and still can't get any info from Australian distributor.


----------



## Tahoefatty (Oct 24, 2013)

Zoo1424 said:


> unless one magically shows up at my LBS in the next 24hrs, I'm ordering my 9:Zero:7 tomorrow. My friends are riding right now. I am not.


get the 9 zero 7 you won't be disappointed. Plus you will get great customer service. .. If they still have some in stock.


----------



## empre (Aug 28, 2012)

What summer trail/all around tires would be good for Fatboy? Might want to test a narrower tire. Better options than Larry 3.8"? Hüsker Dü maybe? How does 3.8" tire work with 90mm rim compared to 82mm rim for example?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

empre said:


> How does 3.8" tire work with 90mm rim compared to 82mm rim for example?


I preferred the handling of my 3.8" tires on 65mm rims more than 82mm rims on dirt. The flatter profile cornered weird.

That would be exacerbated on an even wider rim.

I ended up buying 4.8" to use on the 82mm rims to get back to a rounder profile.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

empre said:


> What summer trail/all around tires would be good for Fatboy? Might want to test a narrower tire. Better options than Larry 3.8"? Hüsker Dü maybe? How does 3.8" tire work with 90mm rim compared to 82mm rim for example?


You bought a bike with a 190 rear end... you can't go to a narrower tire... it's against the unspoken fat bike decency rules


----------



## Jedalicious (Sep 14, 2013)

duggus said:


> You bought a bike with a 190 rear end... you can't go to a narrower tire... it's against the unspoken fat bike decency rules


What!? Really?? I was planning to build a set of 700c cyclocross wheels for mine!


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

I was going to go with these:


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

AS much as I liked this bike, I'm out. Last info I have is "February" - I'm in Alberta.

So, ordered a carbon 9:Zero:7... should be done in 2 weeks. BAM!

Happy riding folks!


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

^Wow. If I had the loots for a Carbon 907, I wouldn't even be looking at the FatBoy. Well done.


----------



## Jedalicious (Sep 14, 2013)

Added some bling to my Fatboy, next will be to "upgrade" to BB7's I am having some issues with the hydros in sub zero temps


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

Jedalicious said:


> Added some bling to my Fatboy, next will be to "upgrade" to BB7's I am having some issues with the hydros in sub zero temps


What issues are you having with the hydraulic brakes? Curious why every other brand went with mechanical and Specialized went with hydraulic.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Feel free to correct me anyone if I am wrong...

I think traditionally mechanical brakes had been preferred due to reliability (in cold, and wintry conditions, etc.). As Fatbikes were borne of back country trekking and riding hard to get to locales, reliability was major concern. Now that the bikes are being ridden more commonly on local trails, and well populated areas/trails - hydro's are often being outfitted. 

Just my observation, it could be a wrong one


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks to the guys posting pics of their bikes. I have one coming in next Monday it looks like. I originally was getting an expert, but Specialized, in my opinion, has blown it with their delays. I am getting the regular one instead. But due to the lower line model, I will be replacing the cranks to save some weight. I have both Raceface Next SL cranks, the one for 170 rear and the one for 190 rear. I am not sure which one to keep. They both work with the specified tire width. The 170 works with the direct mount chain ring flipped and the 190 work with the chain ring mounted as spec'ed. But going with 170 keeps the q factor 20mm narrower if it fits between the stays.

Looking for someone who has installed this crank on this bike to see how it fit.

Also maybe someone can give an accurate dimension of the outside of the chain stays at the crank ends?

Can anyone help?


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

So somehow I've went from waiting for a Fatboy to test riding a Carbon Beargrease this afternoon. I'm sure this is going to end well....


----------



## chowdownca (Jun 21, 2006)

Absolutely nothing could go wrong.... unless you're married... then, might I suggest find the comfy couch and get cozy.


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

chowdownca said:


> Absolutely nothing could go wrong.... unless you're married... then, might I suggest find the comfy couch and get cozy.


Actually the wife encouraged me - I've been her caregiver for most of the year as she's battled cancer and she wanted me to get something special. Riding is about the only thing that has kept me sane this year. She wanted to get a Fatboy for my birthday in October, then for Christmas, then she told me the other day to buy something. That kinda currency doesn't hang around for long.


----------



## chowdownca (Jun 21, 2006)

Well then it sounds like you've earned it. Sorry to hear about the Mrs. Hope all is on the road to recovery.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that too. And you're right, spend that currency quick. I also looked at the carbon 907 Whiteout and the carbon Borealis Yampa while getting disgusted with this delivery issue. I was set to order one of them on 12/14 with 2 day delivery. No, I'm not impatient.  I think I was going to go 907 when my LBS, who has been great for years, came back on 12/14 and said he would have my Fatboy by 1/1/2014. I decided to give him the chance. He is close with an expected date of 1/3/2014. After all it was not his fault, Specialized, the company, has been misleading the LBS's too.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

Zoo1424 said:


> Actually the wife encouraged me - I've been her caregiver for most of the year as she's battled cancer and she wanted me to get something special. Riding is about the only thing that has kept me sane this year. She wanted to get a Fatboy for my birthday in October, then for Christmas, then she told me the other day to buy something. That kinda currency doesn't hang around for long.


This is the mark of a real man. Best wishes to you, thoughts and prayers for your wife.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

bpd131 said:


> Sorry to hear about that too. And you're right, spend that currency quick. I also looked at the carbon 907 Whiteout and the carbon Borealis Yampa while getting disgusted with this delivery issue. I was set to order one of them on 12/14 with 2 day delivery. No, I'm not impatient.  I think I was going to go 907 when my LBS, who has been great for years, came back on 12/14 and said he would have my Fatboy by 1/1/2014. I decided to give him the chance. He is close with an expected date of 1/3/2014. After all it was not his fault, Specialized, the company, has been misleading the LBS's too.


is your 1/3 shipment a COMP or Expert? just wondering.


----------



## mdoug (Dec 14, 2013)

Been waiting a couple months now and following this thread... expected delivery date is Monday Jan 6th (been hoping it would come sooner).... Came across this video and thought some might find it relevant to the tread: Specialized Fatboy Fat Bike Unboxing - YouTube

Keep the pictures coming....


----------



## jonlikesbikes (Apr 3, 2006)

tadraper said:


> is your 1/3 shipment a COMP or Expert? just wondering.


+1 I still haven't heard of anyone getting en expert. My LBS is now saying Feb.


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes. The wife is getting better everyday. It's been a heck of a year, so we are both looking forward to 2014. And I'm ringing it in with my new Carbon Beargrease. Took it for a test ride tonite and it went home with me. I found some snowmobile tracks on my test ride & got stuck slightly in some crusty stuff. I downshifted, caught some solid snow & that thing just accelerated. Reminded me of how my Epic feels when it really takes off. If I was on the fence to that point, I fell off the fence after that. Best of luck to everyone waiting for a Fatboy. I'm sure I'll get a call from my other LBS in the next week saying it's on it's way, but I couldn't hold on any longer. Guess I'm headed to the Salsa Carbon Beargrease First Ride thread now. See you on the trail!


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

alshead said:


> ^Wow. If I had the loots for a Carbon 907, I wouldn't even be looking at the FatBoy. Well done.


Well... my budget is gone out the foggin' window... not quite doubled, but close.
Once I had that 907 frame in my hands, it was over... and the wife just bought a fat bike (Norco Bigfoot) last week and she totally loves it - so I got the blessing.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

tadraper said:


> is your 1/3 shipment a COMP or Expert? just wondering.


This is the regular model, I don't think it is technically labeled as a comp, but by Specialized's normal hierarchy, it would be a comp. I ordered the expert, but those won't be in until for the regular riding season in New England starts. I want a fatbike for winter. I am settling for the "comp" and upgrading what I want/need.


----------



## Renurbs (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm happy to see some fatboys show up. Hopefully that means mine will be here soon.


----------



## brianr925 (Jul 15, 2008)

bpd131 said:


> Thanks to the guys posting pics of their bikes. I have one coming in next Monday it looks like. I originally was getting an expert, but Specialized, in my opinion, has blown it with their delays. I am getting the regular one instead. But due to the lower line model, I will be replacing the cranks to save some weight. I have both Raceface Next SL cranks, the one for 170 rear and the one for 190 rear. I am not sure which one to keep. They both work with the specified tire width. The 170 works with the direct mount chain ring flipped and the 190 work with the chain ring mounted as spec'ed. But going with 170 keeps the q factor 20mm narrower if it fits between the stays.
> 
> Looking for someone who has installed this crank on this bike to see how it fit.
> 
> ...


The chainstay width is 162mm at the end of the crank arms.
You'll need the 100mm BB with PF30 cups. I'm running the next SL 190mm crankset with about a 71mm chainline with no problems (chainring is concave in).


----------



## brianr925 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just curious, what bike shop in Denver?


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

brianr925 said:


> The chainstay width is 162mm at the end of the crank arms.
> You'll need the 100mm BB with PF30 cups. I'm running the next SL 190mm crankset with about a 71mm chainline with no problems (chainring is concave in).


I have the cups and I am in the process of getting the correct inner sleeve, but that is not necessary anyway. How is the Q factor? If you could do it over would you choose the narrower cranks and reverse the chain ring which gives the same chain line? The 162mm chainstay width would more than allow the narrower cranks to be installed, thus making the Q factor 20mm narrower. You probably have a nice gap between the chainstay and the crank, i'm guessing about 15 mm each side. I have one bad knee and don't want knee issues with these fatbike cranksets.

If the Denver question was directed at me, I'm not in Denver. But thank you for this information it is very helpful!


----------



## brianr925 (Jul 15, 2008)

If you are going to run a single ring then you want the 190mm crank with the 169mm spindle. This has a Q-factor of 202 and will provide 7mm of cs clearance on each side. This is what I'm running and it works great, the q-factor isn't bad, but if you are coming off of a regular bike you'll notice a little adapting period.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

brianr925 said:


> If you are going to run a single ring then you want the 190mm crank with the 169mm spindle. This has a Q-factor of 202 and will provide 7mm of cs clearance on each side. This is what I'm running and it works great, the q-factor isn't bad, but if you are coming off of a regular bike you'll notice a little adapting period.


This is perfect info. Thanks. I was told by Raceface that the crank arms are the same for each crankset, the only difference is the spindle. The 170mm spec crank has a 169mm spindle and the 190mm spec crank has the 189mm spindle. And to clarify your set up, you are probably running the 1mm spacer on each side of the crank, right? Also is that 202 dimension is to the outside of the crank? And you have the chainring mounted normally (teeth in towards centerline and "race face" name showing on the outside? If so that would be incredible news.


----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

My friend just told me that his is coming in next week. I understand everyone wanting to jump ship I would have also if I didn't get mine three weeks ago. I'm glad I waited it's a really good bike


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

vice grips said:


> My friend just told me that his is coming in next week. I understand everyone wanting to jump ship I would have also if I didn't get mine three weeks ago. I'm glad I waited it's a really good bike
> View attachment 858951
> 
> 
> View attachment 858952


It is nice to see these out in the wild!!!! congrats on your bike..


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

^What bars are those? Are those stock? They look awesome with the paint scheme.


----------



## buggymancan (Jan 30, 2005)

I have a new Green Specialized Fatboy, size Med, I will sell for what I paid. Med is too big, I need a small. Retail was $ 1999 plus tax = $ 2175.00 plus actual shipping to you.


----------



## mdoug (Dec 14, 2013)

mdoug said:


> Been waiting a couple months now and following this thread... expected delivery date is Monday Jan 6th (been hoping it would come sooner).... Came across this video and thought some might find it relevant to the tread: Specialized Fatboy Fat Bike Unboxing - YouTube
> 
> Keep the pictures coming....


As luck would have it, my bike came in early. Picked it up today and have been riding it all evening! It was well worth the wait. Hope all of you waiting get yours soon. Happy New Year!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

mdoug said:


> As luck would have it, my bike came in early. Picked it up today and have been riding it all evening! It was well worth the wait. Hope all of you waiting get yours soon. Happy New Year!
> 
> View attachment 859068


Congrats. That's a nice NYE present. :thumbsup:


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

mdoug said:


> As luck would have it, my bike came in early. Picked it up today and have been riding it all evening! It was well worth the wait. Hope all of you waiting get yours soon. Happy New Year!
> 
> View attachment 859068


Congrats. I'd like to get that news, but no such luck for me. My LBS is getting a med in the Green and in the Black. It sux to have to make a choice, but I think I am gonna go with black.


----------



## krd123 (Jul 21, 2004)

Mine came in Dec 23. Three rides so far and I am loving it. I bought mine sight unseen. My past experiance with Specialized wasn't good. So far the Fatboy is great.


----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

alshead said:


> ^What bars are those? Are those stock? They look awesome with the paint scheme.


Thanks, no not stock, they are answers, I was going to put yellow or gold on the wheel strips but think that will be a bit much


----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

bpd131 said:


> Congrats. I'd like to get that news, but no such luck for me. My LBS is getting a med in the Green and in the Black. It sux to have to make a choice, but I think I am gonna go with black.


I ordered the green, and black yellow came. I'm very happy I didn't get green. The red and black looks really cool too


----------



## RedRick (Sep 12, 2013)

Woke up this morning with a voicemail from my lbs. They jut got shipping confirmation on a fatboy expert red and black medium... I was #1 on the list (pre ordered late Ausust/early September) and wanted to confirm that I still wanted the bike.

I called back and confirmed that I wanted it. 

The shop guy told me this would be the only one coming to our region until March. 
I'm assuming he means the expert in a medium? The gentlemen who called me was calling from home and I didn't want to keep him on the phone long with all my questions... He said he was just going through and trying to sort out the preorders since they had bikes coming in... Not sure how many total fatboys are scheduled to arrive. 

The shop got at least one non expert model in (I believe it was green) a few weeks ago and they had it listed for sale on their Facebook page. Not sure if it's sold or not. 

I should get a call tomorrow when the store opens back up on a delivery date and a price. 

Happy New Year


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

That's encouraging!! Rode my skinny 2.35's today and am really anxious to get out on my Fatboy. Hopefully it will be this winter


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

Got a question for those that have already received their Fatboy. My Fatboy came with a very short steerer tube. Right out of the box there are only two 5mm spacers under the stem. I have never bought any kind of bike that only had 1cm of spacers under the stem right out of the box. Is this what you have received as well? From pictures that I have seen it looks like this is the case.

The stem is a 6 degree and is also pretty short. Coupled with the short steerer, I am thinking a lot of buyers will need to swap out stem and the flat bars for riser bars. I am 6'4" and with the standard stem and 1cm spacers my saddle to bar drop was almost 10cm. Coupled with the short 70mm stem I felt like I was bending over digging a hole. I generally do ride with some handlebar drop and on the road a lot of drop but this was excessive. 

Seems to me that if you are on the fence between frame sizes you might want to go with the larger size. And if you are at the mid to upper range of size for the frame size you are buying be prepared to swap out stem and bars to get to what is likely an acceptable drop. On my other three MTB if have 0degree rise stems and flat bars. On the Fatboy I have a 10degree Thomson stem and some low rise bars on order to get to a fit like my other bikes. If I was a rider that preferred 0 drop like many people that I know I would have had to get high rise bars or something like a 16degree stem.

Not sure why Specialized went with such a short steerer. Could it be because it is a carbon steerer?


----------



## buggymancan (Jan 30, 2005)

yup,
the bike rides alot better w/ riser bars and a 6 degree 90mm stem instead stock flat bars and 60mm flat stem.


----------



## Jedalicious (Sep 14, 2013)

skr29er said:


> Got a question for those that have already received their Fatboy. My Fatboy came with a very short steerer tube. Right out of the box there are only two 5mm spacers under the stem. I have never bought any kind of bike that only had 1cm of spacers under the stem right out of the box. Is this what you have received as well? From pictures that I have seen it looks like this is the case.
> 
> The stem is a 6 degree and is also pretty short. Coupled with the short steerer, I am thinking a lot of buyers will need to swap out stem and the flat bars for riser bars. I am 6'4" and with the standard stem and 1cm spacers my saddle to bar drop was almost 10cm. Coupled with the short 70mm stem I felt like I was bending over digging a hole. I generally do ride with some handlebar drop and on the road a lot of drop but this was excessive.
> 
> ...


Mine was the same, I already changed to a 90mm stem with more rise and riser bars to make it better. Would have been much better if the fork came uncut so you could set it up how you want. Mine would be a bit taller if I had the option.


----------



## C Vineyard (Sep 9, 2010)

S T O P!!!!! You guys are killing me with pics of the bike I have been waiting for since August. I am insanely jealous and sad at the same time. .


----------



## Teamred (Jan 2, 2014)

vice grips said:


> My friend just told me that his is coming in next week. I understand everyone wanting to jump ship I would have also if I didn't get mine three weeks ago. I'm glad I waited it's a really good bike
> View attachment 858951
> 
> 
> View attachment 858952


Looks really nice with the gold bars! In some other pics of the bike, the stickers look more yellow than gold, but yours look more gold. Are your decals stock and are the decals actually gold or yellow? Still waiting for mine to come in. Thanks!


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

RedRick said:


> Woke up this morning with a voicemail from my lbs. They jut got shipping confirmation on a fatboy expert red and black medium... I was #1 on the list (pre ordered late Ausust/early September) and wanted to confirm that I still wanted the bike. I called back and confirmed that I wanted it.


Congrats! I will admit to being envious as there is no trace of my Expert yet.



> The shop guy told me this would be the only one coming to our region until March.


This has me worried. If I don't have a solid ETA by about the 15th of January I will most likely get something else.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone who have one set it up tubeless yet? Weight savings? Any weights on cranks?


----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

Teamred said:


> Looks really nice with the gold bars! In some other pics of the bike, the stickers look more yellow than gold, but yours look more gold. Are your decals stock and are the decals actually gold or yellow? Still waiting for mine to come in. Thanks!


A week before I got the bike I called up Spec and told them to custom paint my bike gold not yellow to match my bars. They asked how many I wanted and if I needed it overnighted 

Think it is just the lighting?


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

skr29er said:


> I am 6'4" and with the standard stem and 1cm spacers my saddle to bar drop was almost 10cm. Coupled with the short 70mm stem I felt like I was bending over digging a hole. I generally do ride with some handlebar drop and on the road a lot of drop but this was excessive ......


Hi skr29er:

What size bike did you get? L or XL? I am 5'10" and I opted for the M (17.5) frame and figured I would need to swap to riser bars to make her fit just right.

Thanks.


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

A few experts are popping up reportedly :thumbsup:. Aside from the post in this thread, mine has supposedly shipped to the shop. Another shop that my friend works at also received notice their expert shipped out to them this week. That's all I know at this point. When I get confirmation that the bikes are physically in the stores I'll let you all know


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

gcohen said:


> ...mine has supposedly shipped to the shop.


Dude I hope so! I will need help packing the trails this weekend.


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

bad andy said:


> Dude I hope so! I will need help packing the trails this weekend.


Timing wise I don't think I'll get my hands on mine until next Friday. I'll be out there with the snowshoes for you tomorrow though


----------



## Teamred (Jan 2, 2014)

vice grips said:


> A week before I got the bike I called up Spec and told them to custom paint my bike gold not yellow to match my bars. They asked how many I wanted and if I needed it overnighted
> 
> Think it is just the lighting?


The lighting really seems to make it range from appearing yellow to real gold. So, would you say the actual color is yellow or gold? If it is yellow, do your gold bars look good with it still? Thanks!


----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

Teamred said:


> The lighting really seems to make it range from appearing yellow to real gold. So, would you say the actual color is yellow or gold? If it is yellow, do your gold bars look good with it still? Thanks!


The color I guess is in between yellow and gold, I just so happened to have the bars laying around. I would have put them on a black n red one or green if that's what I got. I think it looks ok. Do you want me to post more pics?


----------



## Katt (Jul 3, 2011)

vice grips said:


> ... Do you want me to post more pics?


Do you even need to ask?! We always want more pics!


----------



## Crankarm (Jan 12, 2006)

*were cables and brake lines long enough?*

I too will need a longer stem and perhaps a low rise bar
when you made those changes to your bike, were the cables and brake lines long enough?
I was looking at mine, and they are all cut pretty short



Jedalicious said:


> Mine was the same, I already changed to a 90mm stem with more rise and riser bars to make it better. Would have been much better if the fork came uncut so you could set it up how you want. Mine would be a bit taller if I had the option.


----------



## celdred1 (May 3, 2007)

Yes...more pics please. I've been waiting on mine since placing group order with two buds in August. The green came 2 wks before Christmas but the black/gold are still nowhere in sight. Still love to see pics from the "lucky ones" and trying to guage whether the graphics are gold or yellow so I can pre-buy longer/steeper stem, riser bars and pedals that complement the looks. Thanks and happy trails.


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

*First snow for the Fatboy*

Well it isn't much snow but at least it is some snow. The Fatboy handled the single track great. My second ride on it and it is much better since I swapped out the stem from the stock 6 degree 70cm to a 105cm 16 degree that I had laying around. Should have the new Thomson stem and Easton carbon riser bars soon.


----------



## C Vineyard (Sep 9, 2010)

I just got word from my LBS that my Fatboy Expert has shipped and should be available mid next week.


----------



## Teamred (Jan 2, 2014)

vice grips said:


> The color I guess is in between yellow and gold, I just so happened to have the bars laying around. I would have put them on a black n red one or green if that's what I got. I think it looks ok. Do you want me to post more pics?


More pics would be great. I actually had gold 3in riser bars ordered changed to black. Probably should have waited to get bike first. I sat on a green Med. and bars were way too low.

... still waiting for black large fatboy.


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

thumpermeister said:


> Hi skr29er:
> 
> What size bike did you get? L or XL? I am 5'10" and I opted for the M (17.5) frame and figured I would need to swap to riser bars to make her fit just right.
> 
> Thanks.


I have an XL (21"). I had a 105mm 16° stem laying around and swapped out the original 70mm 6° stem. I rode it today and that made a huge difference. With the new 100mm 10° Thomson stem and the Easton EC70 XC low rise bars that are coming it should be about perfect. I am guessing more people than not will have to swap to risers on this bike even if you generally run with some saddle to bar drop. And likely a longer stem also. The XL stock might have worked for someone significantly shorter with shorter reach than me but for me it was ridiculously low and short. Much more so than any other stock bike that I have ever bought be it MTB or road. I really think that Specialized spec'd the cockpit poorly for a majority of the riders.


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

Crankarm said:


> I too will need a longer stem and perhaps a low rise bar
> when you made those changes to your bike, were the cables and brake lines long enough?
> I was looking at mine, and they are all cut pretty short


I made a pretty radical change 70mm 6° stem to 105mm 16° stem and no issues with the cables or brake lines.


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

alshead said:


> Anyone who have one set it up tubeless yet? Weight savings? Any weights on cranks?


+1 on the tubeless set up. Very interested in hearing any experiences setting up the Fatboy rims tubeless...


----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

I better get some mad rep for this  just kidding


----------



## celdred1 (May 3, 2007)

3" risers will be nice. Sat on my buddies Med. green FB and bars were way to low. Think Spec. pretty much nailed it with this bike but gets negative points for cutting steerer so short. Wish I could find the difference in standover b/t Med. and Lrg. If not much I would change my order to Large for the extra 15mm of stack height and longer stem. 
Seems like every pic I see on the Fat Bike Picture Forum bikes are set up with lots of spacers under the stem and/or risers so seems like preference is to get into comfy upright position to bop along and enjoy the scenery. Which happens to be my intended use. Anyway, I'm sure I'll find a solution and love my new ride all the same.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

celdred1 said:


> Seems like every pic I see on the Fat Bike Picture Forum bikes are set up with lots of spacers under the stem and/or risers so seems like preference is to get into comfy upright position to bop along and enjoy the scenery. Which happens to be my intended use. Anyway, I'm sure I'll find a solution and love my new ride all the same.


I actually asked about steerer length in fatbike forum because I too saw what I consider crazy tall steerers and enough spacers to keep a spacer company in lucrative business. General answer was for comfort. My bike arrived (sorry, not a fatboy) with what I figured at the time to simply be an uncut steerer, with understanding you cut it yourself to your desired length. Then I noticed it looked like people simply didn't cut theirs at all.

Personally I have my front end similar to my trail bike, I cut a few inches off the stock steerer and the bike is super-comfy. Only a few spacers (not slammed, but not crazy high tall either) This fit is comfortable for me but each to his own.


----------



## calzonical (Aug 30, 2005)

Fatboy sighted roaming the village square at Keystone Ski Resort (colorado) yesterday (1/1/2014) . Sorry no pics.


----------



## brianr925 (Jul 15, 2008)

bpd131 said:


> This is perfect info. Thanks. I was told by Raceface that the crank arms are the same for each crankset, the only difference is the spindle. The 170mm spec crank has a 169mm spindle and the 190mm spec crank has the 189mm spindle. And to clarify your set up, you are probably running the 1mm spacer on each side of the crank, right? Also is that 202 dimension is to the outside of the crank? And you have the chainring mounted normally (teeth in towards centerline and "race face" name showing on the outside? If so that would be incredible news.


No problem. I'm actually running an E-13 BB so my spacers are different (it's what I had). The 202 dimension is to the outside of the crank arms. It turns out I'm running the 169mm crankset and I have the ring in the regular position. Let me know if you have any more questions.

Enjoy your new bike!


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

I am definitely not a fan of a lot of spacers but I run 0° stem and flat bars on my other three MTBs with 2 cm spacers. I have approx 4-5 cm saddle to bar drop on those bikes. No way I can do this without a riser stem and riser bars on the Fatboy. Oh and by the way one of those other bikes is a Specialized Epic 29er...


----------



## amcsix (Feb 13, 2004)

Just cancelled my fatboy order in NH ordered green medium in mid december was told mid january. Stopped by today shop says specialized moved date to early april. What a joke specialized really dropped the ball. Figure wait till summer and buy one cheap or wait till 2015 model. Anyone know of a dealer in northern new england that has one let me know


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

Just spoke to my LBS; my red/black Fat Boy Expert is in transit (it shipped on the 31st)! Might actually arrive at the shop tomorrow. W00T! Yes I will post photos to prove it's not vaporware. Finally! Psyched!


----------



## gman2366 (Apr 5, 2005)

amcsix said:


> Just cancelled my fatboy order in NH ordered green medium in mid december was told mid january. Stopped by today shop says specialized moved date to early april. What a joke specialized really dropped the ball. Figure wait till summer and buy one cheap or wait till 2015 model. Anyone know of a dealer in northern new england that has one let me know


My LBS has a med green in stock ,don't know what they'd get for shipping . I'm in Southampton NY


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

amcsix said:


> Just cancelled my fatboy order in NH ordered green medium in mid december was told mid january. Stopped by today shop says specialized moved date to early april. What a joke specialized really dropped the ball. Figure wait till summer and buy one cheap or wait till 2015 model. Anyone know of a dealer in northern new england that has one let me know


I actually might. PM me if you are serious.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

brianr925 said:


> No problem. I'm actually running an E-13 BB so my spacers are different (it's what I had). The 202 dimension is to the outside of the crank arms. It turns out I'm running the 169mm crankset and I have the ring in the regular position. Let me know if you have any more questions.


As long as your BB was the external bearing BB, meaning PF cups but the bearing sits outside the shell, I should be all set. Thanks much.


----------



## schlim (Aug 20, 2006)

It sounds like more of these are finding their way to customers. My LBS says the expert I ordered in October will be here in the next few days. I was getting worried that I wouldn't have a bike for the Mud Shovel fenders and red Wellgo pedals I got for Christmas. 

Does anyone know if the Fatboy's frame and fork have clearance for a 29+ Rabbit Hole 50mmm / Knard 29 x 3.0 combination? I'm already thinking about this spring and versatility options for trail riding.


----------



## trance3 (Sep 5, 2011)

The xl expert That I ordered in July will be showing up at Breakaway Bikes in Portage, MI next week. Call them if you want it.


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

*Fatboy on a Kuat NV*

In case you are interested. The Fatboy fits on a Kuat NV rack just fine. All I needed was a Kuat strap extender for the rear wheel.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

I just picked up my Expert Medium (Denver, CO). It came fully assembled in a huge box (my friend Clay next to the box is 6'2"), only had to air up the tires and put the handlebar on. More (better) photos later, I have to install a trailer hitch right now. Weight is out-of-the-box, fully assembled with pedals. Happy!


----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

Lu-Max said:


> I just picked up my Expert Medium (Denver, CO). It came fully assembled in a huge box (my friend Clay next to the box is 6'2"), only had to air up the tires and put the handlebar on. More (better) photos later, I have to install a trailer hitch right now. Weight is out-of-the-box, fully assembled with pedals. Happy!


Wow only a pound lighter than my comp, that's the color I really wanted. Have fun


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll post another weight when I am done with my mods. Going to try to figure out a tubeless setup this weekend.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

Finally proof that they exist. Might have to go down to my LBS on Monday and see where mine is.

I can't ride it until mid Feb but I still want it.


----------



## richccc (Jan 19, 2011)

Lewy said:


> Finally proof that they exist. Might have to go down to my LBS on Monday and see where mine is.
> 
> I can't ride it until mid Feb but I still want it.


Yep i live in CO and just got the call that my expert is also ready. picking up tomorrow am, will try n post pics but heading out of town on sunday morning.


----------



## scubaklook (Apr 20, 2005)

My Christmas present finally got here yesterday. I dont have much to compare it to since I have only test ridden a pugs but I dont feel like I have to do as much work as I did on the pugs to keep moving. I took it out on the trail yesterday. It is very fun to ride. It is a small and the standover at the front seems very high which made me a little nervous. But I had to jump off the pedals into the snow a few times on my ride and it wasnt the problem I thought it might be. I havent used grip shifters since I was a kid. They worked really well for me and are great with my bulky mittens on. The stock pedals are horribly slippery so I will change those out immediately but am going to keep everything else on for now.

View attachment 860023


----------



## Odie-r (Apr 16, 2012)

Lu-Max said:


> I just picked up my Expert Medium (Denver, CO). It came fully assembled in a huge box (my friend Clay next to the box is 6'2"), only had to air up the tires and put the handlebar on. More (better) photos later, I have to install a trailer hitch right now. Weight is out-of-the-box, fully assembled with pedals. Happy!


Lovely bike! Look forward to a ride report!


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

scubaklook said:


> My Christmas present finally got here yesterday. I dont have much to compare it to since I have only test ridden a pugs but I dont feel like I have to do as much work as I did on the pugs to keep moving. I took it out on the trail yesterday. It is very fun to ride. It is a small and the standover at the front seems very high which made me a little nervous. But I had to jump off the pedals into the snow a few times on my ride and it wasnt the problem I thought it might be. I havent used grip shifters since I was a kid. They worked really well for me and are great with my bulky mittens on. The stock pedals are horribly slippery so I will change those out immediately but am going to keep everything else on for now.
> 
> View attachment 860023


looks great, what size is that frame?


----------



## TallBoy51 (Mar 12, 2012)

Heard From my LBS in Grand Rapids, MI. Told that Spec contacted them and he believes my Medium Fatboy Expert will be in next week? Sounds like some others are hearing finally the same... Hopefully good news for everyone!!!

And... Given our weather we'll see how those hydro brakes work in cold temps!!!


----------



## idahodirt (May 6, 2010)

*Better lucky than good*

I had not pre-ordered a fatboy and had given up on seeing one this season. All the shops around just said I was probably out of luck this season. Then, as I was surfing our great MTBR Thursday afternoon, a small shop 50 miles south posted they had a large Fatboy show up. Go figure.


----------



## mbmattcor (Mar 14, 2012)

Wondered if we could get some feedback on ground control tires performance vs other fat bike tires you've ridden on? Can someone also take an unweighted carcass (sidewall) width measurement?


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Well delivery to Australia of any models has just been put back ANOTHER month to March 
Seriously Specialized, if you can't deliver, at least have the decency to let your dealers know 
Considering Australia/New Zealand were the first countries to order bikes, it would be nice to have some arriving down under for customers and dealers seeing as how we are seeing many now in the US.
Not happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtransplant (Aug 1, 2011)

Got mine (black comp) about 3 or 4 weeks ago, walked into a shop out here in AZ and bought it off the floor.

Although the local shop in my city has been waiting on 3 preorders with no confirmed eta..

Unfortunately I've only been able to ride it around the block a couple times since I've been slammed at work, but I do like it better than my old pugs.

Misspelled by using Tapatalk


----------



## scubaklook (Apr 20, 2005)

kpw2011 said:


> looks great, what size is that frame?


Mine is a small.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

shanesbw said:


> Well delivery to Australia of any models has just been put back ANOTHER month to March
> Seriously Specialized, if you can't deliver, at least have the decency to let your dealers know
> Considering Australia/New Zealand were the first countries to order bikes, it would be nice to have some arriving down under for customers and dealers seeing as how we are seeing many now in the US.
> Not happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry to hear that. I pretty much live in Outer Mongolia as well [extreme western Canada] so I know what it's like to see product availability be crummy.

Not much you can do.

Assume the bikes are coming for Dec 2014 and hopefully they will arrive before that!


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's the photos I promised, taken with fresh snow falling.
Enjoy!


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

shanesbw said:


> Well delivery to Australia of any models has just been put back ANOTHER month to March
> Seriously Specialized, if you can't deliver, at least have the decency to let your dealers know
> Considering Australia/New Zealand were the first countries to order bikes, it would be nice to have some arriving down under for customers and dealers seeing as how we are seeing many now in the US.
> Not happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well that sucks. Just hoping they are in by April because I want to ride mine in the Mont 24hr


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

Lovely bike. I want one. What size frame is that? I love the black and red.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

Mine is a medium (17.5), weighs 31.2 out of the box.


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

Lu-Max said:


> Here's the photos I promised, taken with fresh snow falling.
> Enjoy!


Cool to see some Experts showing up and thanks for the nice pics! Looks pretty sweet. Couple questions...

How's the engagement on the rear hub seem?

Are the pedals nice (supposed to be Spec. Bennies) or cheap plastic ones?

Can't really tell, but are the spoke nipples red? Digging the black/red color combo.

Thanks!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

kpw2011 said:


> Lovely bike. I want one. What size frame is that? I love the black and red.


+1 the red and black looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

Lu-Max said:


> Here's the photos I promised, taken with fresh snow falling.
> Enjoy!


Verry nice..... I set the second picture as background on my desktop.... And now still waiting for my expert comes to Belgium


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

CJones said:


> How's the engagement on the rear hub seem?


This is my first fattie so I'm not an expert, but it feels pretty quick.



> Are the pedals nice (supposed to be Spec. Bennies) or cheap plastic ones?














> Can't really tell, but are the spoke nipples red?












Here you can see the logo on the rim strip:


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Those GC tires look f'n beefy!! I think Specialized nailed it right on the head with tread pattern and depth. I am sure they perform great in the snow and would do awesome in the mud. 

Someone needs to mount them tubeless and report back.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

That's my next project, maybe later today I'll give it a shot.


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

Took the Fatboy out for a 25 mile ride on singletrack yesterday. Single track was completely snow covered. The Fatboy simply railed it. The handling of the Fatboy was great through rocks, roots, tight switchbacks. The grip with the 4.6 GC tires is awesome. Very confidence inspiring.


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

Lu-Max -- thanks for the pics and answers!


----------



## Renurbs (Dec 5, 2011)

You guys are driving me nuts!! I'm hoping my Fatboy will be here this week. We currently have a an unusually large amount of snow on the ground for our area!! Not having this bike is driving me crazy! I hate waiting....


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

I feel for you. Hope everyone gets their Fatboy soon! You will Love it. I am getting another 10-12" snow today. I foresee fun on the Fatboy this week.


----------



## marcg611 (Apr 12, 2011)

trance3 said:


> The xl expert That I ordered in July will be showing up at Breakaway Bikes in Portage, MI next week. Call them if you want it.


They just offered me that same bike on friday, I live in KZOO and need a large. Was wanting a green comp but that black and red Expert looks evil! just need to find one now, Its my first fatbike so didnt want to go as high as a borealis yampa but may be my only option for a month or so.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

The Darth Maul of bicycles.


----------



## trance3 (Sep 5, 2011)

marcg611 said:


> They just offered me that same bike on friday, I live in KZOO and need a large. Was wanting a green comp but that black and red Expert looks evil! just need to find one now, Its my first fatbike so didnt want to go as high as a borealis yampa but may be my only option for a month or so.


Got my xl Yampa at 24.1 lbs with pedals.


----------



## andrew k (Dec 9, 2013)

I couldn't take the wait either. Just ordered a yampa.


----------



## TgMN (Aug 22, 2006)

My Fatboy base in black and gold arrived Dec 31st. I've gotten a couple of rides on it now although the -40 wind chill has kept me inside the last few days (yea I know, I'm a wimp). My initial observations echo many others. The bars are too low and the cockpit is small for the frame size. A riser bar, a little longer stem, and in my case a setback seatpost are in order. I'm 6'1" riding a large frame. I'm mostly leg with a 34.5" inseam. 

No surprize here but the pedals on the base model are CRAP! I had a set of pinned platforms sitting in the garage but I was in too big a rush to ride the new bike to swap them out... big mistake.

I love the ground control tires. Running them at about 5psi and traction is awesome. On the other hand we haven't had much fresh snow in the last week or so and traction is pretty good period.

Only thing I'm not happy with are the brakes. Plenty of stopping power but the bite point on the levers seems to keep moving around. I may need to give them a good bleed and then see how they work.

Overall love the bike!


----------



## marcg611 (Apr 12, 2011)

trance3 said:


> Got my xl Yampa at 24.1 lbs with pedals.


Dammmn! That's nuts! Sounds like I just need to invest! Please post your part list or a pic! Frame up build or mods from complete? Any crank creak?(carbon frame). Contemplating a frame up build..


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

It's a really beautiful bike in the black and red .

Thought I'd check out the UK price . . . . . . £2500 !! !! !! !! !! 

OUCH !

That's $4097.25 according to Google .

How do you spell "gouging" again ?




Fat Biker


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Fat Biker said:


> It's a really beautiful bike in the black and red .
> 
> Thought I'd check out the UK price . . . . . . £2500 !! !! !! !! !!
> 
> ...


Does Big S work through a distributor in the UK?


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

vikb said:


> Does Big S work through a distributor in the UK?


I think so but couldn't recall who TBH .

Doesn't seem like much a of a bargain does it ?

What would it typically be out the door including taxes with a list of $2500 in the US of A ?

Cos that price is with our UK V.A.T. added in . That is what we would pay to ride away (unless we could get a discount)

Fat Biker


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

That seems a bit harsh. What do the other US fatbike options cost in the UK relative to their US MSRP? What would you expect as the premium?


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

vikb said:


> That seems a bit harsh. What do the other US fatbike options cost in the UK relative to their US MSRP? What would you expect as the premium?


Not really compared any bikes UK to US pricing structure , just this one . Even if it does come from the "Evil - S" it sure does look damn fine (which is why I compared)

TBH the price of the Fatboy is probably in line with other bikes (regardless of fatness) for the spec i.e. X0 + carbon forks etc .

It just shocked me how much "dollar" difference there was between the two countries .

If I had to guess though I would have put it nearer £1999 than £2500 even with the "premium" spec .

Fat Biker


----------



## trance3 (Sep 5, 2011)

marcg611 said:


> Dammmn! That's nuts! Sounds like I just need to invest! Please post your part list or a pic! Frame up build or mods from complete? Any crank creak?(carbon frame). Contemplating a frame up build..


Can not upload yet.
Foam grips
Ec70 wide bar
Ea 90 90mm 0 degree stem
Ec 90 400 mm post
Selle Italia stock saddle off 2012 Scott Scale pro
Candy pedals
Xx grip shift (1x10)
Xx 11-36 cassett
Xx rear der.
Next sl 190 crankset, 36t
Borealis hubs, Marge lite, comp spokes, brass nips. 
2.3 in q tubes.
Vee snowshoes. 
Xx brakes 160 rotors.


----------



## Renurbs (Dec 5, 2011)

Talked to my LBS today and he tells me that according to the rep I should count on early February. They are believers in under promising and over delivering. But still it could be FEBRUARY!! 

I really don't know if I should wait that long or pull the trigger on a charge, that I can get a few hundred dollars off of....


----------



## Renurbs (Dec 5, 2011)

Also does anyone know of a rear rack that's going to fit? That is defiantly a must for me


----------



## screwylouie2day (Nov 22, 2009)

Was told last week by my LBS that the soonest I would see my expert would be the end of the month, but no reason why. Got a call today to come and pick it up, it is in the shop and waiting for me. Only bummer was front tire wasn't round, had a bad spot in it. they took it off, put on a Bud and ordered a new Ground Control tire, with the warning of not to expect it any time soon. Sorry Can't post pics. Taking it out on the mtb and snow mobile trails tomorrow. Will give a little report later.


----------



## WiscoHyz (Jan 8, 2014)

This may have been covered already in an early post, but couldn't find anything. Can anyone that has actually seen one of these in person comment on sizing? I am 5'11 w/ 32" inseam so somewhat between sizes as usual. Contemplating M or L frame, any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## chowdownca (Jun 21, 2006)

I would probably say a L, as the early reports are that the bike seems to be running smaller than normal. I was able to toss a leg over an XL (I normally ride a M) and was able to ride it around without feeling totally uncomfortable, fwiw. I'm about 5'9" and a 30" inseam.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

WiscoHyz said:


> This may have been covered already in an early post, but couldn't find anything. Can anyone that has actually seen one of these in person comment on sizing? I am 5'11 w/ 32" inseam so somewhat between sizes as usual. Contemplating M or L frame, any suggestions? Thanks!


I would say a large but you should really try them out and see.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm 5'10, 32" inseam & M fits me perfectly. I am swapping out the bar for a riser bar.


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

Finally got the call! Picking it up Friday and heading straight to the trailhead


----------



## Odie-r (Apr 16, 2012)

gcohen said:


> Finally got the call! Picking it up Friday and heading straight to the trailhead


Congrats! Beauty bike.


----------



## C Vineyard (Sep 9, 2010)

*Finally!!!!*

Got the call this afternoon that the bike had been stuck in Illinois for 3 days, Ugh!!! At 6:30 KLM bikes called and said it was ready for pickup. Just got it home. Can't wait to hit the trail tomorrow!!!!


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

Just throwing this out there for anyone in the Southern MN region, I was at my LBS tonight and they have 2 Fat Boys on the floor for sale - the green and black/yellow. Slick looking bikes in person... lots o' gloss 

I really like the look of the ground control tire... the side knobs are really out there on the side (as weird as that sounds).

Nicollet Bike in Mankato has them.


----------



## schlim (Aug 20, 2006)

*Finally got around to taking some pictures*

I got the call on Monday night and was able to snap a few pictures in the snow today - right before the rain melted it off!

This one is a large, which seems to fit me pretty well at 6'1" with a 34" inseam. The low headtube along with the flat bar definitely create a more aggressive feel than I expected. It's comfortable, though, as I normally prefer quite a bit of drop to my bars.

I'm undecided on the Henge saddle. It's pretty, but I have a WTB Pure V that may find a home on the Fatboy. I might look into a Syntace P6 HiFlex post too.

Ignore the Orbea chainstay protector, I happened to have it in the garage and it fits. Since I took the snow pics, I've swapped the pedals for some red Wellgo flats (the stock Specialized ones felt seized - it took some persuasion to get them off), added Mudshovel fenders, and mounted up some Magicshines. It's a good looking machine.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmmmm- my buddy at the shop talked to Specialized yesterday. Apparently the warehouse on the east coast (which is where our order supposedly gets fulfilled) is saying late February/ March. This is for a comp that's been on order since November. Shop is in Chicago.

Super suck.


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

alshead said:


> Hmmmm- my buddy at the shop talked to Specialized yesterday. Apparently the warehouse on the east coast (which is where our order supposedly gets fulfilled) is saying late February/ March. This is for a comp that's been on order since November. Shop is in Chicago.
> 
> Super suck.


From what I understand, it's a bit like a lottery process. 40 bikes come in, they get divied up into one or several regions. Then it can be up to the individual rep to decide what shops in his area get a bike or two. Paid deposits and MTB focused shops are at the top of the list (generally).


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

duggus said:


> Just throwing this out there for anyone in the ...


DC/Baltimore area that is looking for one:

As of a couple days ago, Spokes Etc. in Alexandria (Quaker Lane) has a small green and Twenty20 in Baltimore has a medium green. Both base models.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

CJones said:


> DC/Baltimore area that is looking for one:
> 
> As of a couple days ago, Spokes Etc. in Alexandria (Quaker Lane) has a small green and Twenty20 in Baltimore has a medium green. Both base models.


Why haven't you grabbed one for yourself yet?


----------



## RedRick (Sep 12, 2013)

I got the call yesterday that my Medium expert had arrived and was ready to be picked up.

This is my first fatbike and man is this a good looking bike. I am glad that I waited for it.

Only a few pictures from picking it up late last night... Sorry for the poor quality. It was quite dark and started snowing pretty good when I was loading her up. I have the 1up USA bike rack with the fat spacer kit. The bike fit but it was definitely tight, I may have to add a spacer or two. I'll take better pictures of it on the rack soon.

Glad to see more and more bikes are arriving!


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

alshead said:


> Hmmmm- my buddy at the shop talked to Specialized yesterday. Apparently the warehouse on the east coast (which is where our order supposedly gets fulfilled) is saying late February/ March. This is for a comp that's been on order since November. Shop is in Chicago.
> 
> Super suck.





pspycho said:


> From what I understand, it's a bit like a lottery process. 40 bikes come in, they get divied up into one or several regions. Then it can be up to the individual rep to decide what shops in his area get a bike or two. Paid deposits and MTB focused shops are at the top of the list (generally).


Yup... and also if you ordered in November with deposit, that was really late to the game since they were supposed to originally be delivered in November. I think most that are getting them now were ordered in August/September... at least that's when my LBS had ordered the ones they just got in.


----------



## jonlikesbikes (Apr 3, 2006)

duggus said:


> Yup... and also if you ordered in November with deposit, that was really late to the game since they were supposed to originally be delivered in November. I think most that are getting them now were ordered in August/September... at least that's when my LBS had ordered the ones they just got in.


Which is probably why mine isn't here. I think I put my money down in Oct. Bummer.


----------



## NogginBuster (Feb 21, 2012)

From the Product Manager Todd Cannatelli interview… “We’re hoping to have the bikes available to purchase late-2013”.

For me, this has been 100% true. I verbally ordered with the LBS upon the original announcement, then again when the LBS could actually put orders through, then again when they decided take money down. Therefore, I guess Spesh hit the mark on allowing me to “purchase” in 2013. Unfortunately, they did not commit to delivering late 2013. I’ve been gearing up for this bike for way too long. Purchased new pedals, frame bags, clothing, studded Dillingers, even grew a beard. But here I sit with no bike and feeling kind of foolish for not pulling the trigger on a Fatback back in February or a 907 back in November. 
I have no doubt that Specialized is doing everything they can to get the bikes out, they’ve obviously had problems, but March? As far as snow riding, probably be better to cancel and pick up a latest/greatest squishy carbon 2015 version fatty in the fall.
But I guess I’ll wait it out at this point. Sure it won’t happen, but it would be a real cool move on Specialized’s part if they would throw a bone to the people who’ve put money down and don’t have a bike and are continuing to wait. Maybe a reasonable discount? Should probably quit daydreaming….


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

Crankdaddys Bicycle Works in Milwaukee WI has a medium Fatboy in green on the floor. Just an FYI.


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

Drevil said:


> Why haven't you grabbed one for yourself yet?


It's tempting, but I'm holding out (hopefully, knock on wood, fingers crossed) for an expert. I like the color and parts spec better. We'll see though. The longer it gets the more I start researching something different&#8230;


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

I picked up my Fatboy "comp" Tuesday. Black and gold. 32.1 lbs in a medium completely stock with pedals out of the box. Stripped it down Wednesday and made it "my" bike with the following upgrades. Most are parts that I had.

Easton Haven Carbon Bars
Magura MT6 brakes
Raceface Next SL crank and BB with 30 tooth direct mount ring( the set for 170mm rear is perfect for this bike in regards to chainline and tire clearance)
Candy 2 pedals
Thomson Masterpiece seatpost
Hange Ti rail saddle
907 rear hub for XX1 compatibility
XX1 shifter, cassette, chain and derailleur
Rear wheel is set up tubeless so far, but I used way too much sealant.

28.6 lbs as it sits now. Still have to do the front tubeless.

Just took it for my first fat bike ride. Love it. Cockpit is not perfect yet as I need hi-rise bars, but I loved riding it. Ran it 8 psi and it was too much. Gonna try 7 psi Sunday. The only pic I have is from my iphone in a bad lighting condition. Sorry. First pic the finished product and the second was how it came out of the box and still in the shop.


----------



## homer j (Nov 23, 2013)

*1up USA bike rack spacer kit*



RedRick said:


> I have the 1up USA bike rack with the fat spacer kit. The bike fit but it was definitely tight, I may have to add a spacer or two. I'll take better pictures of it on the rack soon.


RedRick,
I'm still waiting for my Large Fatboy Expert.

I have a 1up USA bike rack also. I was going to get the spacer set, but wondered if it was wide enough. I have already asked 1up USA about a larger spacer set. They said they can make me a spacer set whatever size I need. They said it would cost a little more though. (as it should) I am really happy with their customer support.

I'm looking forward to seeing what yours looks like. How much wider do you think the spacer kit should be? 1/4" or 1/2"?

Thanks!


----------



## RedRick (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't think that it needs to be much wider if at all. 

It was dark and pretty cold when I was loading her up, and honestly I didn't pay a ton of attention to how close it was. It went over the tires without a ton of pressure.. I do recall the tires rubbing slightly when I first set it in the rack but that was it. I will try and get good pictures of it on Saturday with some measurements.

1up customer support has been awesome with me as well. Best rack I've ever had, and made here in the USA


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

I just bought the 1up rack with a fat bike spacer set. I measured the width between the uprights and it was about 4.6 inches. I actually added a washer in each side to get to 4.8 in case I changed tires. I would definitely go with 1/2 inch spacer kit. Because these tires are soft ( low psi) it would have probably worked with wider tires without the washers. But I did not want to think about it at a later time.


----------



## Rover56 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Arrival!*

My LBS made the "good news call" today for my Fall pre-order, and picked up an Expert tonight. Turned on the torches and hit some local trails. Really a beauty of a bike! Keeping mostly stock. Crank Bro pedals and good to go. For weight, I'll start with me 1st, already down a few pounds.

Hitting the snow in Norther VT this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Renurbs (Dec 5, 2011)

You guys are driving me nuts, getting your experts while I still wait on my comp...


----------



## C Vineyard (Sep 9, 2010)

Renurbs said:


> You guys are driving me nuts, getting your experts while I still wait on my comp...


I rode my expert for the first time today. Believe me.....it was worth the wait.


----------



## Renurbs (Dec 5, 2011)

C Vineyard said:


> I rode my expert for the first time today. Believe me.....it was worth the wait.


I hope it will be...


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Still no bikes here in Australia  The guys at Spec have brought the date forward to the 13th Feb though for Experts with Comp arriving 2nd March. Keeping fingers crossed but the dates keep moving around more than a Gecko on a hot night chasing bugs  one for the aussies


----------



## scubaklook (Apr 20, 2005)

schlim said:


> View attachment 861107


Looks great! What fenders are those?


----------



## schlim (Aug 20, 2006)

scubaklook said:


> Looks great! What fenders are those?


Dave's Mud Shovels from Portland Design Works. They were awesome in my snow/rain/sleet/slush ride last night.


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

^ those would be Dave's Mud Shovel fenders from Portland Design Works. I bought a set for my new Fatboy also. They work great.

https://www.ridepdw.com/goods/fenders/daves-mud-shovel-rear


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

I added them to my bike also.


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

Went out for the maiden voyage today. Tons of fun for sure. The bike is surprisingly light. I didn't weigh it, but it certainly didn't feel like 31lbs.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

shanesbw said:


> Still no bikes here in Australia  The guys at Spec have brought the date forward to the 13th Feb though for Experts with Comp arriving 2nd March. Keeping fingers crossed but the dates keep moving around more than a Gecko on a hot night chasing bugs  one for the aussies


Mmmm my shop just told me last week in January it should be here.

Not holding my breath though......


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

*Frame bag*

Has anyone purchased a frame bag for their FatBoy yet? Just curious what you got...


----------



## Renurbs (Dec 5, 2011)

skr29er said:


> Has anyone purchased a frame bag for their FatBoy yet? Just curious what you got...


I'm also curious about this. And a rear rack? Does anyone know what's gonna fit?


----------



## homer j (Nov 23, 2013)

*Rack*



Renurbs said:


> I'm also curious about this. And a rear rack? Does anyone know what's gonna fit?


Do you recognize this one?








I snagged the image off of youtube.





It looks like a bike shop. Perhaps they could tell you what it is or sell you one.

I am guessing it is a Salsa.
Salsa Cycles

Edited to add Salsa link.


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi all:

Excellent topic skr29er, Renurbs and and Homer J. I just started a new thread under fat bikes called "Specialized Fatboy Accessories"

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/specialized-fatboy-accessories-894848.html#post10932037

I think we all are going to be interested in what is available for our Fatboys. I think if we talk about accessories in this thread "Specialized Fatboy ETA" we may be hi-jacking the initial intent of the thread. I look forward to seeing what accessories are available for our Fatboys under the "Specialized Fatboy Accessories" thread.

Excellent photo homer j. I too would love to know what rear rack fits. I hope to see some action on the accessories thread.


----------



## TallBoy51 (Mar 12, 2012)

I picked up my expert on Friday and was able to get out for some real riding today. I rode with someone on my old Moonlander so it was a good comparison ride. It was great... I do think the Surly tires for deep/wet snow are better but I'll take the weight savings... The handling felt better than on the Moonlander and I could definitely tell the weight savings, especially on the front end which is way easier to pull up. I have a Reverb laying around so I put it on and for me it helps alot when trying to navigate rutty, deep snow, especially when trying to get going. It's staying on... 

I think if both the comp and the expert were sitting on the floor and I had my choice I'd buy the comp since I already replaced the pedals with the Canfields I like and I'm not thrilled with either brake selection. That said the Black paint job with the red looks amazing, $500 amazing??? not sure about that but this bike looks killer!! 

All told, it was worth the agonizing wait, I'm not sure you can touch a 190mm bike at this price irrespective of the build. If the brakes don't work out, I'll keep my eye on Chainlove... 

Good luck to everyone in getting yours!!


----------



## Hueychief (Nov 20, 2013)

Picked mine up today, not sure how many are in the Minnesota area now.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Considering this info is from Spec Australia and they told our store this info I think you will be waiting longer  We are a concept store and have had bikes on order from July dealer show in the USA.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

shanesbw said:


> Considering this info is from Spec Australia and they told our store this info I think you will be waiting longer  We are a concept store and have had bikes on order from July dealer show in the USA.


Yeah I got an SMS from the shop today. Mid Feb delivery which ties in with what you were saying. I think on Saturday they were still just guessing.

The guy who owns my shop went to the dealer release and ordered then too.


----------



## bweeden (Dec 27, 2010)

Picked my expert up Friday, rode for 3 consecutive days, the thing is awesome, swapped to the WTB saddle and carbon post (I had laying around) I am throwing some Avid Code R's on it and I have a Truvativ Noir carbon bar just to lift it up a touch in the front, I think this thing pedals better than my nomad


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

*Done waiting*

So, after being tired of waiting, canceled the Expert and ordered this instead. LBS had frames in that day... ordered parts, 2 weeks later, here she is!

Have fun on the Experts! (I love mine... )









It's fun being FAT!


----------



## warrensteptoe (Jan 12, 2014)

Well for what it's worth I paid a deposit on a Fatboy this morning at my lbs in Brisbane. I was told April delivery. By the sounds of this thread, wish me luck on the delivery date...


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

homer j said:


> Do you recognize this one?
> View attachment 861893
> 
> 
> ...


I spoke with the boys at Bike Barn Racing and the rack is a Salsa Alternator. Mounting modifications were necessary to make it fit the Fatboy - meaning they needed to use other parts from other racks to make the mounting work.


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

In reference to the above - anyone know how to move a quote to a different thread? I would like to move a copy of the above post to "Specialized Fatboy Accessories" in "Fat Bikes". Can this be done?


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

Hit Reply with Quote and then copy all of the text. Go Advanced on the other thread and then paste it. Be sure to do a preview to see how it works. I would probably post a link to this thread so people won't try to find where your quote came from in the other thread.


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for your help Welnic - transfer worked.


----------



## NogginBuster (Feb 21, 2012)

Has anyone heard any news on the next round of shipments to the US? Still waiting on a comp.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Last week of this month ^^


----------



## Pro4tundra (Mar 21, 2009)

Picked mine up a few weeks ago and hand to make it stand out right away :thumbsup:


----------



## KP snowman (Mar 4, 2010)

Pro4tundra said:


> Picked mine up a few weeks ago and hand to make it stand out right away :thumbsup:


Nice ,was wondering when someone was going to do that,looks good.


----------



## Katt (Jul 3, 2011)

Pro4tundra said:


> Picked mine up a few weeks ago and hand to make it stand out right away :thumbsup:


Nice :thumbsup: I was planning on doing that if I ever get my bike! Where did you get the yellow rim strip from? I've (briefly) looked online and haven't been able to find it yet.


----------



## Pro4tundra (Mar 21, 2009)

I got the color matched pretty close and ordered professional automotive vinyl and stuck it to the rim strip.


----------



## jp61 (Jan 17, 2014)

Not that either the Fatboy Comp or the Expert is readily available, but for you guys in the know, do you think that the upgrades to the Expert are worth the additional $600 US? I know that the pedals on the Comp are lame and would deserve an upgrade anyways, but how about the other items? Is there any weight savings of significance?


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

I always thought the pedals that the comp came with were just for the test rides anyways... dont really look usable.

The cranks and brakes are the only real difference I think besides I believe the experts come with Bennie pedals? I got the comp because like most of us, cant leave anything alone and I wanted the green.

Bob


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

This was just posted on the Specialized website FAQ Masterlink yesterday (1/16/14).

Question: Hi, I've put money down on a Fatboy. Is it going to arrive while there is still snow on the ground here in Salt Lake City? I can't get a firm answer from my shop. Getting a little frustrated.

Answer: That depends partly on whether we actually get anymore snow here in good 'ol SLC or not!  At this point we don't have a specific timeframe on when we expect to have Fatboys in stock. We have a lot of people working vigorously to get them into our warehouses and get orders fulfilled ASAP, but with customs and other international procedures that they have to go through, it is minimally in our control at this point how quickly they arrive. We do have multiple shipments of Fatboys underway to our warehouses, and some could arrive as early as next week, or, in the worst case scenario, into early March. Feel free to check back occasionally for updates. Enjoy your day!


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

One other difference is butted spokes to straight gauge spoke. The comp definitely has brass nipples and I'm not sure about the expert. I can tell you that the Samox cranks are probably the very close in weight to the e-13 that come on the expert. The Samox crank arms, spindle, and rings were 870 grams. No BB or spacers in that weight. E-13's claimed weight is 802 grams for the TRS"+" series fatbike crank. The Expert has a non "+" crank on it. The brakes on the comp actually work well though they feel like and on off switch. Not as much modulation as my Magura MT series brakes have. but not everyone likes the way MT's feel too.

I originally ordered the Expert, but a comp came in that was my size and no Experts for my size in sight, so I took it. I change everything on my bikes anyway. I am very happy with my Comp.


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

CJones said:


> This was just posted on the Specialized website FAQ Masterlink yesterday (1/16/14).
> 
> Question: Hi, I've put money down on a Fatboy. Is it going to arrive while there is still snow on the ground here in Salt Lake City? I can't get a firm answer from my shop. Getting a little frustrated.
> 
> Answer: That depends partly on whether we actually get anymore snow here in good 'ol SLC or not!  At this point we don't have a specific timeframe on when we expect to have Fatboys in stock. We have a lot of people working vigorously to get them into our warehouses and get orders fulfilled ASAP, but with customs and other international procedures that they have to go through, it is minimally in our control at this point how quickly they arrive. We do have multiple shipments of Fatboys underway to our warehouses, and some could arrive as early as next week, or, in the worst case scenario, into early March. Feel free to check back occasionally for updates. Enjoy your day!


Translation: With only a small amount of foresight we could have known exactly where your (and everyone else's) order is. We could track the shipments, and your order and give you real information about where your bike is and the actual holdup. It would take away the sting of waiting, in some cases more than half a year, because you would know the bike is in customs, in a snowstorm, or at a shipping depot.

Instead I'll speculate that international shipping is generically the issue, quote a time line of potentially many months, and fail to apologize or recognize that there is anything wrong with the current system.

Do I seem bitter?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

adaycj said:


> Do I seem bitter?


You are starting to sound quite Surly!!!


----------



## Hueychief (Nov 20, 2013)

I've had my Fatboy for almost a week now and can attest to the fact that the pedals that came with it are truly only for the test ride in the parking lot and should be recycled once getting home. 

BPD131, yours looks like mine in that I've replaced my seatpost, stem, pedals and riser bars. With different tubes I'm looking at almost 3 lbs saved.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes, I have done quite a bit with this bike. Rear is tubeless, front will be tomorrow. Brakes, Cranks, XX1 and Seat is different too. Hoping to be in the 27.5 range tomorrow. We'll see. I agree the pedals that come with the comp are useless and worthless.


----------



## Paiogs (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi guys, 1st of all thanks for all info you shared. Here in Europe (Italy) Fatboys are no where to be seen yet and more worrying rumors about a possible frame defect (not clear what's about but seems on chainstay/seatstay when stressed under heavy use) are spreading in to the small fatbikers community. This apparently is root reason for delays. Did you hear anything similar ? I know how bad rumors are in general and actually distributors do not know anything. I put a deposit a long time ago on a Comp. Thanks


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

A bit of “friendly” reading for you riders who live in a snow covered climate and are still waiting on the delivery of your Fatboy.

I have two Fatboy's on order (me and spouse). Specialized Canada announced orders in early December 2013 for delivery of these bikes in mid-march 2014. I enjoy the exchange of information on these types of forums especially this one because it is quite specific to each of us – The Fatboy. That being said I am going to post my thoughts on why the Specialized Fatboys are so late. It seems everyone else has so why not.

I first ask a question about Specialized – “are they a good bike company”? I answer that by saying I think they are quite good at what they do. I have several of their bikes, always well made, when there is an issue they always stand behind their product. They make a top quality product.

So why so late on the Fatboys? This has been asked many times in this thread – hence the thread name. Fat bikes or Fatbikes is a very new category to the mass mountain bikers. Sure it has been around for quite some time and that shows with the boutique style builders that currently dominate this market. So Specialized now sees that more people are getting into this Fatbike sport. Supposedly it is the fastest growing bike segment. So how does Specialized get into the game? Do they throw all their muscle behind it and enter into a market that has not proven itself (fad or a sure thing) or do they walk into this market with caution as any large successful company would.

I believe what is happening is Specialized was not well aware of how positive the response was going to be to their Fatboy and sales out stripped production quite quickly. If you are at all familiar with manufacturing you must understand that there is a “ramp up” phase that is needed to get volume to the required level as well as a time to refine specifics in their processes. I believe what we are seeing is Specialized overwhelmed with sales and doing their best to meet demand.

I think with this overwhelming response they are trying to allocate more resources to the Fatboy product line and that will take time. I don’t believe there is any conspiracy plan, delays on components or defective frames. I believe we are witnessing a severe demand outstripping supply. I would bet in 6-8 months (the 2015 season) Specialized will have this all sorted out and the Fatboy will be available as readily as any of their other bikes – maybe in limited quantity for the model year – but never the less available for those making an educated purchase.

I look at the effort that Specialized put into the Fatboy – the main reason why I placed an order. I look at what we are getting on these Fatboys for the price. The 190 mm rear end, clean frame design, etc. They are outstanding value. And when I did a comparison with other brands, I needed to look at bikes in the $3200 price range to compete with the Expert version. I truly believe that when Specialized gets their production ramped up companies like Surly, Salsa etc. are going to need to up their game or they just might find the big S starting to dominate in a segment they once owned.

Bottom line however, I/we can talk all day about when these bikes will show up but I guess they will show when the show. In the mean time I am quite happy to read the posts and see the pics of you fortunate riders who have already received their bikes.

Best of luck to all and happy riding.

(Only 50 more days until my Fatboy arrives - hopefully)


----------



## SuperFly53 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey all. Brand Spankin' new forum member here.

I have been an avid mountain biker since about '91, and have had the fortune of being able to live all over the country and ride in all types of environments. 

THEN, I moved home, and have been racking my brain on a way to ride on some family property that is entirely in the sand dunes in Oregon. 

Short story long, I was able to walk into a local bike shop and walk out with a Fatboy. Luckily for me I was able to grab the last one which was an XL. 

I am amazed at how well the bike goes thought the sand, to include soft, open dunes and more wooded trails.

These bikes are the real deal and amazingly enough, ride like "real" mountain bikes in very soft conditions.

My only beef so far has been a creaky BB, which is one of my biggest Pet peeves of all time. And after a bit of research, I was a bit blown away at all of the new standards.

Anyone on the fence, I would say go for it.


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

SuperFly53 said:


> ...
> My only beef so far has been a creaky BB, which is one of my biggest Pet peeves of all time. And after a bit of research, I was a bit blown away at all of the new standards.
> 
> Anyone on the fence, I would say go for it.


On mine the noise was the RH crank arm. I had to tighten, and then over tighten it to stop the noise. Its a PF bottom bracket so hope the noise isn't there. I am a little apprehensive about the comp build. I'm trying to go with the run it till it breaks.


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

thumpermeister said:


> A bit of "friendly" reading for you riders who live in a snow covered climate and are still waiting on the delivery of your Fatboy.


It's the tires. The tires are the hold up according to all the people at Specialized I talked to. They purchased their own tooling for producing the Fat Ground Control and it wasn't working out. They wanted their own tires and it cost six months of waiting for tires. Now that the tires were starting to roll out, a small number of bikes were air freighted to the US. The rest are on surface transport from China.

Why can't they say how long? Answer: No one can tell you when a massive shipping boat will make it to the US from China and it's contents cleared by Customs, port authority, etc. It could be two months, it could be four months. They are crossing the Pacific Ocean via boat. It simply takes months and is relatively unpredictable because weather, winds, and currents can all change and effect transit times.

Specialized knows the demand, they went in deep and were ready to make thousands of bikes. They don't care that you have to wait for it; in their opinion, you should should be happy to wait for the big S to arrive. They didn't anticipate the production problems. Also, keep in mind production cycles; new models aren't usually available until Feb/March anyway and the big S might have had very little real intention to deliver in Oct anyway.


----------



## Teamred (Jan 2, 2014)

Got my call from lbs today that bike has shipped. Should have wheels on the ground next week. . They said specy did call to confirm pre sold orders.


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

Teamred said:


> Got my call from lbs today that bike has shipped. Should have wheels on the ground next week. . They said specy did call to confirm pre sold orders.


Cool -- Which one did you order?


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

I finally had an Expert in my mitts last nite. Solid bike. And I received a call from a LBS about an hour away saying that a Comp came in today. But I bought a Beargrease three weeks ago. So no Fatboy for me.(though I do have a sweet Fatboy hat)

sent from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## Teamred (Jan 2, 2014)

CJones said:


> Cool -- Which one did you order?


Comp black


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

GTR-33 said:


> Why can't they say how long? Answer: No one can tell you when a massive shipping boat will make it to the US from China and it's contents cleared by Customs, port authority, etc. It could be two months, it could be four months. They are crossing the Pacific Ocean via boat. It simply takes months and is relatively unpredictable because weather, winds, and currents can all change and effect transit times.


What are these pedal powered boats? Even at modern fuel saving speeds it will take less than three weeks. A couple of years ago it would have been less than 10 days. Customs might take a while but the boat trip is not two to four months.


----------



## Jumbo62 (Dec 11, 2013)

My LBS called last night and said my green Fatboy Comp should be here Wed or Thur. It sounds like a big delivery hit the US recently and they are in the process of being shipped to the shops with orders. Can't wait!


----------



## jp61 (Jan 17, 2014)

Does anyone know if any of the Fatboys have found their way to CT yet?


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

sryanak said:


> What are these pedal powered boats? Even at modern fuel saving speeds it will take less than three weeks. A couple of years ago it would have been less than 10 days. Customs might take a while but the boat trip is not two to four months.


That is totally incorrect. Average transit time from a port in China to Nor Cal is more like 26 days... Things sit in customs for at least 30 days. Add time for final assembly and domestic shipping, loading, unloading etc. Already at two month on two parts of the transit time. Items aren't received until they're at your door.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

GTR-33 said:


> ... Things sit in customs for at least 30 days...


Where the heck do you get this? I have had shipments in the warehouse a day after the ship docked, and no more than a week after. If it takes longer you need a new shipping broker.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

jp61 said:


> Does anyone know if any of the Fatboys have found their way to CT yet?


Yes, they have. I have one, My two friends each have one. 2 comps and an expert.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

GTR-33 said:


> That is totally incorrect. Average transit time from a port in China to Nor Cal is more like 26 days... Things sit in customs for at least 30 days. Add time for final assembly and domestic shipping, loading, unloading etc. Already at two month on two parts of the transit time. Items aren't received until they're at your door.


FWIW..
26 days is fairly accurate. We usually counted on 30.

Your customs estimate is inaccurate (from our experience). Customs tended to be a day or two at most unless your canister gets pulled for secondary screening. We had one out of maybe 30 pulled and it took two extra weeks.

From the factory in Taiwan to our warehouse in Texas averaged something like 30-36 days overall.

(p.s. not bicycle industry - a different "extreme sports" industry).

cheers,
Ed


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

jp61 said:


> Does anyone know if any of the Fatboys have found their way to CT yet?


A friend of mine got his a month or so ago.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Trudo (May 31, 2005)

Does anybody had received is Fatboy in Canada?


----------



## kelly790 (Dec 5, 2013)

*saw a women sell her husbands*



Trudo said:


> Does anybody had received is Fatboy in Canada?


saw one go for 1500 on kiji out west,an expert, she claimed he was riding it to his girlfriends place. i have a comp on order here in montreal but i dont expect it till early spring.have been commuting on a studded 29er all winter


----------



## boondockermatt (Sep 28, 2013)

kelly790 said:


> saw one go for 1500 on kiji out west,an expert, she claimed he was riding it to his girlfriends place. i have a comp on order here in montreal but i dont expect it till early spring.have been commuting on a studded 29er all winter


LBS just called and said they have a large comp in black available for me. I ordered the a green and really like the green but they have no idea when a green will be available. Any recommedations?


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

Based on what everyone is saying in this thread about missed delivery dates or big question mark on delivery, I say take it. Never know when the others will show. My comp is scheduled to show mid-march.


----------



## Trudo (May 31, 2005)

Just talked to my LBS. I will have my bike early february. Very little Fatboy delivered to Canada relatively to bikes sold. Very nebulous.


----------



## jonlikesbikes (Apr 3, 2006)

boondockermatt said:


> LBS just called and said they have a large comp in black available for me. I ordered the a green and really like the green but they have no idea when a green will be available. Any recommedations?


If you're set on the Green, then wait. Most people don't buy new bikes every year (though I think we all should have that option--I wish!), so even though the wait will be longer, I'd hold out for getting the bike I wanted. It's a big purchase, so it's worth getting what you want.

Of course (and I know I'm in the minority here), I ordered the Expert and I don't like the color scheme. I'm not a fan of black and red (or just red, for that matter), so I would have liked to get something else (even the black and yellow comp color scheme would be favorable to me), but since that was the only option and I wanted the parts spec of the Expert, I was/am willing to sacrifice color for the rest of the package I want.

That's a tough decision. Good luck!


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Well it looks like mine has finally shipped :eekster: and I should expect it by the end of the week. :thumbsup: Stoked...

We should also be receiving a 17 and 21 so if anybody needs/wants one pm me.


----------



## jonlikesbikes (Apr 3, 2006)

gravitylover said:


> We should also be receiving a 17 and 21 so if anybody needs/wants one pm me.


Expert or Comp? I'm still waiting on my 17 Expert, so this is interesting if you have a 17 Expert coming.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Nope, they are about two more weeks out on Experts.


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

jonlikesbikes said:


> If you're set on the Green, then wait. Most people don't buy new bikes every year (though I think we all should have that option--I wish!), so even though the wait will be longer, I'd hold out for getting the bike I wanted. It's a big purchase, so it's worth getting what you want.
> 
> Of course (and I know I'm in the minority here), I ordered the Expert and I don't like the color scheme. I'm not a fan of black and red (or just red, for that matter), so I would have liked to get something else (even the black and yellow comp color scheme would be favorable to me), but since that was the only option and I wanted the parts spec of the Expert, I was/am willing to sacrifice color for the rest of the package I want.
> 
> That's a tough decision. Good luck!


Similar thing here. Wanted an Expert for the goodies. I must be the only man on earth that can't stand replacing good parts just to upgrade. I figured the slightly better spec would suit me better. I saw the green after an uninformed wait and loved the color. It is easy to say no regrets when what I really mean is - no other option, but nothing that was better on the expert is turning out to be a problem on the comp.

I'd also wait for the color you want. That is harder to change than most of the parts.


----------



## canbmw (Dec 22, 2013)

FWIW I saw two Fatboys at Palm Springs Cyclery. One of each. Might be good for the desert!


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Seriously don't get Specialized's warehouse/ distribution system. There are people still waiting on pre-orders from November while shops in Palm Springs have two bikes just sitting on the floor.


----------



## clongco (Aug 15, 2012)

Just stopped by BCS South in Boulder, CO. They had just received two green large comp. One was pre-sold, the other up for grabs. Just in time for the expected 15 to 30 inches of snow in the mountains!

They think experts are just a few days away. I have to say that flat green looks super nice in person. I would definitely go for it if it was available with the expert build.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Finally, one to call my own



Swapped the tubes to Qtubes and put on Bennies pedals and it's spot on at 29 pounds. Needs a longer stem and riser bars.


----------



## jonlikesbikes (Apr 3, 2006)

gravitylover said:


> Swapped the tubes to Qtubes and put on Bennies pedals and it's spot on at 29 pounds. Needs a longer stem and riser bars.


Nice looking bike! I like that weight. What size is that?


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

small/15"


----------



## Teamred (Jan 2, 2014)

*Well worth the wait!*


----------



## efuss (Dec 15, 2011)

Sweet bikes! How do you like the tires?


----------



## bjfalken (Sep 1, 2012)

March/April for Ontario/Canada


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

My LBS just got a Medium Green yesterday that is currently unclaimed. Pedal & Spoke Ltd. | in N. Aurora, IL. (Excellent shop btw)


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

alshead said:


> Seriously don't get Specialized's warehouse/ distribution system. There are people still waiting on pre-orders from November while shops in Palm Springs have two bikes just sitting on the floor.


There is no order. Shops say they want them and if there are some available when the rep happens to look, they get them. There is some priority given to large dealers and dealers that focus on mountain, but it's mostly been up for grabs. I know a guy that paid for his in August and is still waiting, and getting pissed because he has access to the internet and sees people receiving bikes. Some are sitting on sales floors in FL, AZ, etc. meanwhile people in snow states still waiting on SOLD bikes. What's even more obvious to customers is that not all dealers are treated equally.


----------



## richccc (Jan 19, 2011)

GTR-33 said:


> There is no order. Shops say they want them and if there are some available when the rep happens to look, they get them. There is some priority given to large dealers and dealers that focus on mountain, but it's mostly been up for grabs. I know a guy that paid for his in August and is still waiting, and getting pissed because he has access to the internet and sees people receiving bikes. Some are sitting on sales floors in FL, AZ, etc. meanwhile people in snow states still waiting on SOLD bikes. What's even more obvious to customers is that not all dealers are treated equally.


Not sure if this is 100% accurate. If the shops put them on order then they would receive them just like if u or i ordered the bike. I ordered my fatboy expert in august as soon as they were able to take orders. Mine was in just after new years which was one of the 1st one i have heard about in CO( guys at shop where even asking if i would sell to them) since they missed the bus. After they called i was heading on vacations so i asked if they would hold for 2 weeks. They didnt even put it on the showroom because they say they sold 5 times more then the stock that spec has for the season. If you ordered early prob before mid sept i think you will get your bike if not don't think much chance unless the shop had them on order and didn't take preorder which means you pay top $. I got mine out the door for much less then the msrp.

Good luck to everyone and the bike is well worth the wait, i almost went with the KHS or Cooker maxi since i had tested them and had a blast but the spec is night and day to those bikes.


----------



## celdred1 (May 3, 2007)

Sweet...still waiting on mine and wonder what riser bar that is? I rode my buddies med. and definately want a much more upright riding position.


----------



## Teamred (Jan 2, 2014)

celdred1 said:


> Sweet...still waiting on mine and wonder what riser bar that is? I rode my buddies med. and definately want a much more upright riding position.


Atomlab pimplite from universal cycles online

the 3in riser bars made this bike fit perfect for me. I have the large, I'm 6ft.


----------



## Teamred (Jan 2, 2014)

I like the tires. I don't have a lot to compare to though.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

GTR-33 said:


> There is no order. Shops say they want them and if there are some available when the rep happens to look, they get them. There is some priority given to large dealers and dealers that focus on mountain, but it's mostly been up for grabs. I know a guy that paid for his in August and is still waiting, and getting pissed because he has access to the internet and sees people receiving bikes. Some are sitting on sales floors in FL, AZ, etc. meanwhile people in snow states still waiting on SOLD bikes. What's even more obvious to customers is that not all dealers are treated equally.


None of this makes sense to me. My bike has been on order since November. So, essentially, that's my shop saying "I want one." So, they have been wanting one since November, but other shops can just call up willy-nilly and say "I want one" in January and get one?


----------



## NogginBuster (Feb 21, 2012)

gravitylover said:


> Swapped the tubes to Qtubes and put on Bennies pedals and it's spot on at 29 pounds. Needs a longer stem and riser bars.


Any problems with the Q-Tubes and the Ground Controls? Are they filling the tire properly?


----------



## celdred1 (May 3, 2007)

Nice to know. I'm 5'10" getting the medium and was pretty laid over with lots of weight on my hands testing my buddies. I'm thinking that raising the bars that much might also negate the need for a longer stem. It would seem that as you sit more upright your reach should shorten. 
Does it feel like a wheelie machine with your setup?


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Ride report! (well, test ride that is) I tested a buddies Expert briefly. Just a quick pedal around for a minute or so (on snow) It's a great bike. Solid value for the spec. I'm about 5'10" and this was a medium. Though it was fairly comfortable, the top tube/reach felt shorter then my 18" On-One Fatty, (and my Fatty has a 50mm stem, I think the Fatboy has a 60mm?) Made me think I might be more comfortable on a Large were I to be purchasing one. But then the standover is increased, don't like that. meh, not my bike so not an issue for me. (the Fatty standover has got to be one of the lowest around on any fatbike) Tires looked good, felt good, and seemed to perform well. Nice job on the rims too Spec. I think they can/will do very well with the tires aftermarket (if they ever get enough stock to sell) and if they decide to sell the rims/wheelset aftermarket as well. The bike felt fairly nimble, for a fatbike with mongo tires. 

Looked to me like Spec did their homework and it paid off (they usually do)


----------



## Farley2112 (Jan 27, 2014)

Florida?


----------



## Farley2112 (Jan 27, 2014)

GTR-33 said:


> There is no order. Shops say they want them and if there are some available when the rep happens to look, they get them. There is some priority given to large dealers and dealers that focus on mountain, but it's mostly been up for grabs. I know a guy that paid for his in August and is still waiting, and getting pissed because he has access to the internet and sees people receiving bikes. Some are sitting on sales floors in FL, AZ, etc. meanwhile people in snow states still waiting on SOLD bikes. What's even more obvious to customers is that not all dealers are treated equally.


Any idea on where in Florida?


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

NogginBuster said:


> Any problems with the Q-Tubes and the Ground Controls? Are they filling the tire properly?


They seem to be fine. Unfortunately I won't get to ride the bike until Sunday other than the 100 feet from the shop door to the car last night.


----------



## eE jeremy (Oct 7, 2013)

LBS said mine has shipped and should arrive Monday, (green medium comp)


----------



## celdred1 (May 3, 2007)

LBS in Vermont just said the two black/gold comps my buddy and I ordered in August will arrive next week. Their rep also got them a slightly used (2 rides) green comp in medium. I'd assume attractive pricing on that one...


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

Teamred said:


> View attachment 866295
> View attachment 866296


You should snap a close-up of the rim strips for everyone. I noticed today at my LBS that these models have the fatboy logo on the rim strip in every cutout. Kinda cool.


----------



## jackdz (Aug 12, 2010)

I got my 17.5" Expert 3 weeks ago...I swapped out the bars/seatpost for Sworks carbon, added a Phenom seat, XX cassette, X9 shifters and set it up tubeless...I should note that the fit is very close to my 19" Sworks Epic...my experience is, if you get the bars up too high, you take the weight off the front wheel which cause it to wander or slip more easily....

I swapped out the parts because I had everything except the shifters...after 3 rides with the grip shift and numerous unexpected downshifts when descending, I elected to go to something more reliable....Setting up tubeless was easy with the rear, a hassle with the front, but I eventually got it and it's awesome...I've ran as low as 3 psi, but was really nervous about rim strikes...


----------



## KP snowman (Mar 4, 2010)

Where in VT I`m heading up that way.My LBS can`t give me a time or date on the one I have had on order for months


----------



## eE jeremy (Oct 7, 2013)

KP snowman said:


> Where in VT I`m heading up that way.My LBS can`t give me a time or date on the one I have had on order for months


My shop called their specialized rep while I was there. He was able to ask estimated ship dates, what dealers in the area were going to receive them etc. if your shop can't get so e info you might consider checking with a different dealer


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

KP snowman said:


> Where in VT I`m heading up that way.My LBS can`t give me a time or date on the one I have had on order for months


If you want to head to NYC instead my shop has 2 17's and a 21.


----------



## KP snowman (Mar 4, 2010)

G L where`s your shop in N Y C ? I need a 17 & are they comp`s or experts ? thx


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

bjfalken said:


> March/April for Ontario/Canada


Hey bjfalken:

When did you place your order that you were told march/april? I placed an order for two comps in early December and was told beginning of march.


----------



## celdred1 (May 3, 2007)

KP snowman said:


> Where in VT I`m heading up that way.My LBS can`t give me a time or date on the one I have had on order for months


Onion River Sports in Montpelier, VT. Give them a call at 802-229-9409
BTW - we placed our order late August or first week of Sept.


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

2 Comps at BikeSource in KC. Really nice looking bikes. 

$1,999 each

Matt green in Med
Gloss black in Large


----------



## bozofs (Aug 20, 2010)

*on a whim, glad I did!*









in the back door of the shop, built, out the front door into my truck.
Keene N.H.

!
Boz:thumbsup:


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

So much fun! Got mine a few days ago and had to look at it until yesterday when I finally got out (sorry no pics, forgot my pack) and went for a ride. Predictable handling, light action front end, good traction (2-4" wet snow/slush over frozen ground) at ~6psi, seems to climb really well and generally feels great. Took today off so will try to get out and do a real snow ride this afternoon.


----------



## heumena (Aug 7, 2010)

I want to change the rim strip for this bike. Can I use the Surly Rim Strip (64mm for 82mm rims)?


----------



## Rover56 (Jan 10, 2014)

Has anyone tried to add studs from gripstuds.com to their spec ground control tire. The stud thread is 6mm diameter, while the off center knobs are >8.1x8.5mm square. Depth looks OK.


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

heumena said:


> I want to change the rim strip for this bike. Can I use the Surly Rim Strip (64mm for 82mm rims)?


I bought the 75mm but havent had a chance to try one on yet. I think I read that 75 was the preferred size before I bought.

Hope to get time to do it this weekend.


----------



## hbs (Feb 4, 2014)

On Saturday I walked into Wheelworks in Belmont, MA looking for a fat bike. They had a large FatBoy sitting there that had just got built. I test rode it, fell in love, and now I own it. Been out twice in the snow already. It's awesome!


----------



## hbs (Feb 4, 2014)

Here's a shot of the bike. No more excuses not to ride when it's cold.


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

One month and 250 miles in and I have to say the Fat Boy is great. Handling in both snow and on perfect hard pack has been awesome. The handling and responsiveness on single track whether tight twisty, fast down hill or rock gardens has been much better than I would have believed.

My only complaint is the chainstay clearance. Specialized should have designed in more clearance. With just about any amount of mud buildup the rear tire is rubbing the chainstay. I have already worn down the inner chainstay to the bare aluminum. The seat stay clearance is just fine. I can't imagine running a 5" tire as they claim to accommodate...


----------



## skr29er (Jan 14, 2012)

duggus said:


> Wow. I was thinking the same thing when I saw that. Get a little mud or snow on the tires and you're gonna be rubbing. I'm confused how they fit Lou in there for the prototypes.


With a little mud it does pack up and rub. I hit some mud and already took the non drive side down to bare aluminum. Specialized should have left more clearance. If the chainstay had the same clearance as the seat stay it would be great. There is simply no reason that they had to make it so tight.


----------



## Mudinyeri (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, mine finally arrived last Friday. Guess what arrived shortly thereafter? Snow! We haven't had much snow this year so the timing was that much more amazing. It wasn't much, but enough of an excuse to ride the Fatboy instead of the Stumpjumper.


----------



## eE jeremy (Oct 7, 2013)

Got mine today, the shop had 2 more they were building up too


----------



## SLC_Specialized (Oct 8, 2005)

Green XL Comp... Just got the call, ready to pickup in Park City, UT


----------



## specialev (Jun 17, 2011)

I got my size large black and orange comp yesterday. Wife decided she wanted a medium fatty for v-day (large fatty was too big for her, go figure) so we have to try and find another one now!


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

specialev said:


> I got my size large black and orange comp yesterday. Wife decided she wanted a medium fatty for v-day (large fatty was too big for her, go figure) so we have to try and find another one now!


There are a couple nice medium fatties for sale in the classified section under hard tail bikes.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

^ Used for V-day? You must be single b

specialev, pm me I can help if you're near NYC.


----------



## Farley2112 (Jan 27, 2014)

Does anybody know of any in Florida???


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

There's a medium Comp at Tolland Bicycle in Tolland, CT. If it was a large it wouldn't be there :-D


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

I just test rode a medium comp in Huntington Beach, Ca. Im pretty sure its the first one that has shown up around here.

I must say, they are pretty awesome! If I had the $$$...


----------



## eE jeremy (Oct 7, 2013)

I weighed my medium with candy2 pedals, 32lb. Converted to tubeless today and got it down to 30lb 6oz with pedals, and that's with an extra loop of gorilla tape on the front wheel that it turns out wasn't needed. It would be pretty easy to get under 30lbs by switching to husker du tires setup tubeless. For reference my tubes came in at 1lb 6oz each (620g)


----------



## Trudo (May 31, 2005)

Does it need a lot of Stan to seal in tubeless mode?


----------



## schlim (Aug 20, 2006)

My large Expert is now rolling at 29.7lbs. Changes include: Spec 24 x 2.3-3.0 tubes, Easton Haven 20mm rise carbon bar, Easton EC70 carbon seatpost, WTB Pure V Team saddle, Wellgo MG-1 pedals, Spec bottle cage, fender bracket, and several strips of protective helicopter tape. 

I considered converting to tubeless, but the bead of the Ground Control tire is so loose on the hookless rim that it literally falls off it when held horizontally and mounted with no tube. I'll be interested to hear if those who have converted to tubeless are able to keep these tires from simply rolling off at low pressure.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

schlim said:


> My large Expert is now rolling at 29.7lbs. Changes include: Spec 24 x 2.3-3.0 tubes, Easton Haven 20mm rise carbon bar, Easton EC70 carbon seatpost, WTB Pure V Team saddle, Wellgo MG-1 pedals, Spec bottle cage, fender bracket, and several strips of protective helicopter tape.
> 
> I considered converting to tubeless, but the bead of the Ground Control tire is so loose on the hookless rim that it literally falls off it when held horizontally and mounted with no tube. I'll be interested to hear if those who have converted to tubeless are able to keep these tires from simply rolling off at low pressure.


I would double the amount for a regular wheel. The tires seal up pretty good without sealant, it's more for the minor leaks. Mine held air without sealant for an hour and a minor loss of pressure. I ride mine with 4.5-5 at times and I have not rolled the bead off yet. but riding in slippery snowy conditions really don't put that to the test. Dry conditions with jumps and fast g-out corners would push the limits I'm sure. Hookless has very little or nothing to do with keeping the tire from fall inward toward the center. The hook was there to prevent the tire from blowing off the rim to the outside, so hookless shouldn't matter. As long as the bead is strong that shouldn't happen, Let's hope. I do agree that seating area is not ideal for low pressure tubeless, but so far I am not having any issues.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

My LBS got a 19" Fat Boy in and I was surprised how compact it was. All 5 spesh bikes I've owned have been 17" mediums, but the 19" Fat Boy felt nearly perfect.

My buddy ended up buying it and he converted it to tubeless last night. He used 3 layers of Gorilla tape and he did this method to bead the tire:

Fat Bike Tubeless Conversion - YouTube

He said the tubes combined weighed 2.76lbs, and after sealant tape he still dropped over 2 lbs from the bike. It sits at 30.8 lbs with Shimano M530 pedals.


----------



## jonlikesbikes (Apr 3, 2006)

Mr. Lynch said:


> My LBS got a 19" Fat Boy in and I was surprised how compact it was. All 5 spesh bikes I've owned have been 17" mediums, but the 19" Fat Boy felt nearly perfect.


Mind if I ask how tall you are? Inseam? I have a 17" on order, but I once threw a leg over an XL and was surprised that I could even ride the thing. I'm wondering if a 19" would be better after all.


----------



## specialev (Jun 17, 2011)

Lynch is talking about my bike. 

I'm about 5'10"...I reckon I have, or should have, about a 31-32 inch inseam. Lynch is the same. 

First Large Specialized bike I've ever had. I usually run a Medium but at size large this bike fits perfect. Only thing I'd change at this point are the flattish bars.


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

I originally ordered a 17 Comp but a 19 came in. I went down to test ride it and it felt real good, not stretched out or reaching. I can stand over it but there could be an interference zone if I was in something deep but I believe it would be the same case with a 17. I ended up taking the 19 after a few rides.

Bob


----------



## Jumbo62 (Dec 11, 2013)

I just picked up my large Fat Boy comp on Tuesday. I have two rides in and have to agree it seems compact. I have a large Epic as my main ride and the geometry charts say the effective top tube of the Fat Boy is 5 mm more than the Epic but it doesn't feel like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm 5'10 and I think a 17" medium would feel a little small. Not sure if it corilates, but I generally wear a 31 or 32 length in pants.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Mr. Lynch said:


> I'm 5'10 and I think a 17" medium would feel a little small. Not sure if it corilates, but I generally wear a 31 or 32 length in pants.


I'm also 5'10" (but with 30" inseam) I hopped on a buddies 17" fatboy the other day and agree it felt small. Not terribly so, but more compact than my other medium Spec bikes.


----------



## jonlikesbikes (Apr 3, 2006)

bad andy said:


> I'm also 5'10" (but with 30" inseam) I hopped on a buddies 17" fatboy the other day and agree it felt small. Not terribly so, but more compact than my other medium Spec bikes.


Thanks for your help, guys. I'm 5'9" with a 31" inseam and I'm torn a bit. The Fatboy I ordered at my LBS is a 17", but it hasn't arrived and my LBS really doesn't have an ETA, so I'm wondering if I should've gone with a 19".


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I read the Fatboy had the same exact Geometry as the Crave, so you should be able to "test fit" based on that bike. They said the Fatboy tires wer nearly identical in outside diameter to the wheels/tires on the Crave too.


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm 5'10" and am riding a medium. It's smaller than my medium carbine, but not too small that I feel like I should have sized up.


----------



## jonlikesbikes (Apr 3, 2006)

gcohen said:


> I'm 5'10" and am riding a medium. It's smaller than my medium carbine, but not too small that I feel like I should have sized up.


Thanks for that info. Did you change up your bars/stem to increase your reach/height?


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

I put an Easton ec70 low rise. It's the same bar I have on the carbine.


----------



## eE jeremy (Oct 7, 2013)

Lovin' it


----------



## jackdz (Aug 12, 2010)

schlim said:


> I considered converting to tubeless, but the bead of the Ground Control tire is so loose on the hookless rim that it literally falls off it when held horizontally and mounted with no tube. I'll be interested to hear if those who have converted to tubeless are able to keep these tires from simply rolling off at low pressure.


I converted mine to tubeless....took a couple of days to get the front right. Afterwards, no issues. I have ran as low as 3 psi on the rear with no issues except I was worried about denting the rim from rim strikes. I regularly run 5 psi with no issues.


----------



## jackdz (Aug 12, 2010)

jackdz said:


> I got my 17.5" Expert 3 weeks ago...I swapped out the bars/seatpost for Sworks carbon, added a Phenom seat, XX cassette, X9 shifters and set it up tubeless...I should note that the fit is very close to my 19" Sworks Epic...my experience is, if you get the bars up too high, you take the weight off the front wheel which cause it to wander or slip more easily....
> 
> I swapped out the parts because I had everything except the shifters...after 3 rides with the grip shift and numerous unexpected downshifts when descending, I elected to go to something more reliable....Setting up tubeless was easy with the rear, a hassle with the front, but I eventually got it and it's awesome...I've ran as low as 3 psi, but was really nervous about rim strikes...


As an update, this bike weighs exactly 29 lbs. with spd 520s. I'm 6 ft tall with a 32" inseam and I love the fit, with the 90mm Ritchey stem, it is very close to my large Epic. With the above average snowfall that we've had this winter, I'm pretty glad I went with the medium over the large...my "boys" have appreciated the extra room in some pretty nasty off-road situations.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

gcohen said:


> I'm 5'10" and am riding a medium. It's smaller than my medium carbine, but not too small that I feel like I should have sized up.


What's the stand over height?


----------



## NogginBuster (Feb 21, 2012)

First ride today other than a few spins around the yard. Ride today was perfect on a rail trail, tomorrow is single track ride #1. Great to be out riding! Thanks to whoever came up with the whole fat bike idea!

Loved the Fatboy but will probably put a riser bar on mine, my wife is happy with hers as is.


----------



## Jumbo62 (Dec 11, 2013)

I tried to ride some single track with my new Fat Boy today but the snow was too deep. I found some snowmobile trails though and had a blast exploring new areas.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dystance (Jan 6, 2014)

Love...just in time for great trail conditions here.


----------



## neusaab (Mar 22, 2006)

*Got lucky, got one*









While waiting for my order to arrive, I called around to other LBS's in the order or proximity.

Cycle Loft in Burlington, MA happened to have one sitting, unclaimed. I wish I could have waited for my shop to come through, but I couldn't wait any longer.

First ride today. Love it.


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

For anyone in the DC area looking...

Spokes Etc. in Alexandria (Quaker Lane) has both a small (green) and medium (black) in stock. Both are regular models.

I test rode the medium one and thought it rode really nice. It rides much lighter and livelier (if that makes any sense) than it looks with those big tires.

I do agree with others that have posted about it feeling a little smaller in the cockpit than a regular medium (and it supposedly has a 23.7" top tube). It has a 60mm stem. I'd would definitely need to throw a setback post on it.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

Any Aussies got one yet. 

I was told early Feb but nothing yet.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Lewy said:


> Any Aussies got one yet.
> 
> I was told early Feb but nothing yet.


I went to probably the biggest Spec dealer in Perth and the Spec Rep
was at the shop. March 8 was the date given. Had on order since Sept


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

I may need to visit my shop. I am starting to get over it.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a Motobecane FB4, love the fat bike thing (surprisingly), but wanted a lighter bike. I called a bunch of Specialized shops yesterday and I have my name on a large expert that should be in on Friday. Now I have to sell my FB4 and several other things (maybe a kidney?). I might add that my wife is awesome.


----------



## MnRider (Mar 23, 2008)

I saw an XL Black and Gold Fatboy at Bicycle Sports in Rochester Minnesota yesterday, but I want a large.


----------



## scubaklook (Apr 20, 2005)

MnRider said:


> I saw an XL Black and Gold Fatboy at Bicycle Sports in Rochester Minnesota yesterday, but I want a large.


If you are willing to make the drive, Eriks in St Louis Park has a large. Their website also says Bloomington and a few others have them in stock, although I would call first.


----------



## Farley2112 (Jan 27, 2014)

Does anyone know of any available in Florida. I know we don't have snow but still love to ride fatbikes. I agree that the northern states should have gotten them first but if they are down here, would love one.


----------



## Jumbo62 (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm a new Fatboy owner who is also new to fat biking. I've been reading about Q tubes so I just replaced the Specialized tubes with some 26x2.4-2.7 Q's. My large bike dropped from 31 lb 11 oz to 29 lb 15 oz which is great but I'm slightly concerned at the same time. The tires look noticeably smaller. I haven't ridden it yet with the new tubes. Can anyone provide some feedback about the ride of the Fatboy with lightweight tubes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

Lewy said:


> I may need to visit my shop. I am starting to get over it.


Maybe my shop reads this thread.

I got a msg today saying they have landed in Aus but not a confirmed date.

So that makes it the 29th of Dec then mid Jan then early Feb and now they are here but they are not here.


----------



## Paiogs (Sep 17, 2013)

Same here in europe. They seem to be around the corner since nov but actually not here yet. We still have tons of snow on the alps but can't last forever.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

My lbs just posted a pic on facebook of building up a medium.

So they are in Australia


----------



## Hueychief (Nov 20, 2013)

I visited Wembley Cycles in Perth today on a break from working and they said they had 3 waiting to get built up.
Here's a picture of last time I was home and will be back in MN again in a week, or so. Can't wait to go riding again.


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

RockyJo1 said:


> What's the stand over height?


I measured 29.5" at the nose of the saddle, and 30.5" a little further up


----------



## MnRider (Mar 23, 2008)

scubaklook said:


> If you are willing to make the drive, Eriks in St Louis Park has a large. Their website also says Bloomington and a few others have them in stock, although I would call first.


Thanks!


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Hueychief said:


> I visited Wembley Cycles in Perth today on a break from working and they said they had 3 waiting to get built up.
> Here's a picture of last time I was home and will be back in MN again in a week, or so. Can't wait to go riding again.


Yeeha one is mine
Bit warmer than MN at the moment
Drop us a pm when you are back, and we will go for a ride
Should be able to rustle up a bike


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Lewy said:


> Any Aussies got one yet.
> 
> I was told early Feb but nothing yet.


We have had 3 Experts arrive in store Wednesday PM with 1 Large entry model arriving today or early next week  FINALLY


----------



## langperf (Feb 13, 2014)

*Its finally here*

 large expert


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

They ARE here, we got ours Wednesday  Qld.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice tool chest.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

langperf said:


> large expert


Did you replace the seatpost? Mine is black with red accent to match the frame.


----------



## langperf (Feb 13, 2014)

*Seatpost*

Yes...put a Thompson dropper on it. It's been sitting here for 2 months waiting to be installed


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Anyone know of any Large Fatboy's in New York or anywhere close?


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

gcappy said:


> Anyone know of any Large Fatboy's in New York or anywhere close?


CT, but unsure if they/it is sold. There were three "comp" model at my lbs early in the week or late last week, with at least one being a large that I saw. PM if you want the store info.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

bpd131 said:


> CT, but unsure if they/it is sold. There were three "comp" model at my lbs early in the week or late last week, with at least one being a large that I saw. PM if you want the store info.


PM sent.


----------



## Trudo (May 31, 2005)

I had received my Fatboy today and do my first ride. Probably the first one in Québec. Realy cool. The bike feeling is very good. Doesn't feel the weight. Realy reactive, particulary the front. The tire is impressive with Iincredible grip on packed snow. I really like the bike. I'm 5'6" and it's a medium. I don't know if a small one is better for me but with the 60mm stem I had about the same position than on my 16.5 inchs Rocky Mountain Element.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Twimby said:


> I went to probably the biggest Spec dealer in Perth and the Spec Rep
> was at the shop. March 8 was the date given. Had on order since Sept


Mine was not at Wembley Cycles, only the one Expert
Now they are saying March 23


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

Got mine today. It was at my LBS. I've been drooling over it for a couple weeks. I'm not a big guy but do seem to fit bikes weird due to my ape-index. My road bike is a 54cm my 29xc is a medium and my all mountain is a large. I was quite surprised to find that a large fatboy fits me perfect. Weird. Just goes to show you need to try bikes before you buy. Can't wait to get it out. Are the stock tubes really that heavy? I bought couple a tubes as spares and now I'm thinking of maybe swapping?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Twimby said:


> Mine was not at Wembley Cycles, only the one Expert
> Now they are saying March 23


Shop called, no standard bikes available until June now
Found another Spec shop, who had an Expert just in, decided to
fork out the extra money, can pick up tomorrow


----------



## Jumbo62 (Dec 11, 2013)

The stock tubes are 1 lb 6 oz. I dropped 14 oz per wheel just replacing the tubes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hueychief (Nov 20, 2013)

> Shop called, no standard bikes available until June now
> Found another Spec shop, who had an Expert just in, decided to
> fork out the extra money, can pick up tomorrow


Whaaaaat?
They said they were in, did they have a misread on the box? :madman:
Anyway, I'll PM you when I get back and take you up on the offer for a ride. 
In the meantime, I'll post you some pics of us riding in the cold/snow when I get home.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## jonlikesbikes (Apr 3, 2006)

Finally got my expert! My local shop still had no ETA, so I reached out to a buddy of mine in Eugene, OR. He gave me a good enough deal to offset the shipping costs. So happy with it! Interesting enough (to me)' I had a Med on order, but my buddy had a Large in stock. I went with the Large based off of comments here and I'm happy I did. 

Anyone know how to remove, not just the top cap, but the expanding plug is screws into? I bought one of those Spesh top cap chain tools and I can't install it until I get the old one out. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Trudo (May 31, 2005)

Do you think like me about the SRAM grip. I feel soreness in my hands after 30 minutes. Or it's the aluminium handlebar? I have Ritchey foam grip and Easton carbon handlebar on my other bike and it feel smoother.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

jonlikesbikes said:


> Anyone know how to remove, not just the top cap, but the expanding plug is screws into? I bought one of those Spesh top cap chain tools and I can't install it until I get the old one out. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Once you take the top cap off and the bolt is out, look where the cap bolt screws into, just outside of the threads you can where the 6mm (I think) allen tool fits. Loosen the that part and it releases the tapered cones from the expander. Sometimes you have to lightly tap the cones to release the pressure from the expanding metal band.


----------



## Jumbo62 (Dec 11, 2013)

Trudo, I haven't noticed any hand soreness with the Sram grips. Maybe you need a high rise bar to lessen the amount of pressure on your hands? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardingsan (Feb 11, 2014)

schlim said:


> Does anyone know if the Fatboy's frame and fork have clearance for a 29+ Rabbit Hole 50mmm / Knard 29 x 3.0 combination? I'm already thinking about this spring and versatility options for trail riding.


Has anybody been able to check on this? I'm also interested in the ability to run the fatboy frame as 29/29+ on a whim in the summer.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

I am picking mine up this Thursday


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

So glad I waited. This thing rocks

Took it straight to the beach


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

About bloody time too Lewy


----------



## dremags (Apr 5, 2007)

Not sure if they would ship it but, Bikesource in Leawood, KS has one.


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

hardingsan said:


> Has anybody been able to check on this? I'm also interested in the ability to run the fatboy frame as 29/29+ on a whim in the summer.


Someone has measured and concluded that Knards would fit without the front derailleur. Would be interested in someone checking with a real tire though.



schlim said:


> Taking a look at the frame, I was curious whether it could handle a 29+ setup. The stock wheelset with the Ground Controls is 740mm in diameter. A 29+ with 3.0 Knards is 780mm on Rabbit Hole rims according to Surly. Measuring, the frame clears the extra 20mm radius, but it would impact the SRAM X.7 top pull front derailleur. Unless a lower profile front derailleur is available (maybe a direct mount XTR would work?), 29+ on the Fatboy would require a single ring setup.


----------



## Mudinyeri (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## somiedo (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello from España.Yo order a Specialized fatboy in October 2013, and I'll have in March 2014. I measure 5'10. I ordered the medium size 17.5 M, but now when I read that the medium is very small. I have doubts. You recommend me to change my order for a size L large? thank you very much

Best regards 

Antonio.S


----------



## Mudinyeri (Jul 31, 2012)

Antonio, I'm also 5' 10" and am very happy with my medium. However, your measured inseam is more important than your overall height. My measured inseam is 31".


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

somiedo said:


> Hello from España.Yo order a Specialized fatboy in October 2013, and I'll have in March 2014. I measure 5'10. I ordered the medium size 17.5 M, but now when I read that the medium is very small. I have doubts. You recommend me to change my order for a size L large? thank you very much
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Antonio.S


Here is my take on the whole sizing issue with the Fatboy. I am 5'11" and have always been on a medium. I, like most people in this height range fall between a medium and large. For all my bikes the first thing that always happens to them so they fit me properly is usually a stem and bar change. I run a 100 mm stem with a 20-25 mm riser bar on a medium frame which works out beautifully for me. If you look at the Fatboy medium (17.5") it has a 60 mm stem which I feel is on the short side for a 5'11" person and a flat bar that doesn't do much for extending reach. It's not surprising that when we first hop on this bike we feel it is a bit cramped in the cockpit. I checked all my other medium bikes and the stack and reach values are so close to the medium Fatboy specs. The only difference is the flat bar and short stem on the Fatboy. You can always buy an offset seat post, longer stem and riser bars to make it fit just right. I feel that it is wiser to have a slightly smaller frame for snow riding than a slightly larger frame.

I tried both a medium and a large Fatboy. And my conclusion was this. If I purchased the medium I would definitely need a new bar and stem. If I purchased the large I would not need a stem or bar but there could be an issue with standover height. What did I choose? I went with the large because I didn't want to have to buy a new bar and stem plus my legs are a bit longer than my torso so I do fit well on a large and still have good stand over clearance.

I think for anyone in the 5-10 to 5-11 range a medium or large will work but it is going to require some minor tweaks.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I am 5'11" with a 34.5" inseam. I only had the opportunity to try a large fatboy, but I don't think I would have liked a medium. I usually ride a large frame, but I have had some medium frames in the past but I have to use a 400mm seatpost. I do think I'll be getting some riser bars as I think the bars are too low. I wish they left a little more room on the steerer tube, I don't really want riser bars, I just want the bars up higher.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

it is a compact feeling bike and I really think most people might be more comfortable going up 1 size from normal. My 5'4" wife who normally rides a small was a lot more comfortable on a medium. 

They finally seem to be getting a lot of these bikes out there. My LBS has sold 3, has 2 in stock and 3 more on the way.


----------



## somiedo (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello again friends. Thank you very much for all your replies to the topic. I think I'm finally going to change my order for a size L. The Specialized fatboy i like more in size L in M. I prefer not having to buy and then stalk longer stem. I appreciate your wise words. I hope to receive it next March 13 if no more delays .. Here in Europe they will get counted units and a waiting list of more than 6 months! 
Best regards


----------



## somiedo (Feb 28, 2014)

I think the same as you ....


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

I got the large and it fits me fine. My Trek Superfly is a large and the Fatboy is only about 25mm shorter from handlebar to tip of seat. It's actually larger in the headtube and dose not have as much standover.


----------



## raweeBKK (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello From BANGKOK,THAILAND.
waiting Fatboy Expert in THAILAND.... :madman: May be in July 2014.


----------



## tooom (Jan 7, 2014)

*ta taaa ...*

... the FatBoy's are arriving Germany.
I picked up my FatBoy last Friday.


----------



## raweeBKK (Mar 2, 2014)

tooom said:


> ... the FatBoy's are arriving Germany.
> I picked up my FatBoy last Friday.
> View attachment 873585


:yikes::madmax::thumbsup:


----------



## somiedo (Feb 28, 2014)

tooom said:


> ... the FatBoy's are arriving Germany.
> I picked up my FatBoy last Friday.
> View attachment 873585


I live in Spain. But fatboy've bought in an online shop in Germany. The expected delivery date is for March 13 ...


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## glowingrock (May 26, 2012)

*Finally got the Fatboy. It was worth the wait!*


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

How are you guys liking the tires?


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Tires are really good. I made many hills this weekend in the snow that surprised me. Totally satisfied with the tires. I ride with guys on nates today and I definitely had an easier time than they did.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

glowingrock said:


>


Please edit the settings in youtube for this video. It will not allow mobile viewing.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I watched it on my phone

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

Jisch said:


> I watched it on my phone
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


Great, but I can't ...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Jisch said:


> Tires are really good. I made many hills this weekend in the snow that surprised me. Totally satisfied with the tires. I ride with guys on nates today and I definitely had an easier time than they did.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


See that? That's kinda what I expected to hear. I have Bud and Lou on my bike and while they look insane and grip like Velcro, I feel the GC would be better on beach rides and general riding. They're super grippy as well?


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

NYrr496 said:


> How are you guys liking the tires?


I like the tires. I find them better tubeless. Going against common practice I run a few more psi in the front. Below 7psi or so the self steer starts. I flipped the rear around, and like it better in traction limited situations. I ride it from 10 to 2 psi as conditions warrant.

On a group ride recently I found my front washed when others did not. It was very specific thick wet snow. Everyone in front of me (20 riders) didn't have a problem. The group was riding almost every fat tire made, but I was the only one on ground controls. For the half a mile it was problem, I think fatter was worse. I blame my inability to stay in the rut as much as anything, but it does show that even though I can sometimes outride Nates, Knards, and such ... Not always.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Actually a friend who has a fatboy complains about the front wheel washing out, I haven't had this problem.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

adaycj said:


> I like the tires. I find them better tubeless. Going against common practice I run a few more psi in the front. Below 7psi or so the self steer starts. I flipped the rear around, and like it better in traction limited situations. I ride it from 10 to 2 psi as conditions warrant.
> 
> On a group ride recently I found my front washed when others did not. It was very specific thick wet snow. Everyone in front of me (20 riders) didn't have a problem. The group was riding almost every fat tire made, but I was the only one on ground controls. For the half a mile it was problem, I think fatter was worse. I blame my inability to stay in the rut as much as anything, but it does show that even though I can sometimes outride Nates, Knards, and such ... Not always.


I actually had exactly the same washout issues today in about 4" of wet heavy snow with my Bud up front.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

NYrr496 said:


> How are you guys liking the tires?


For the most part I think they're great. I do get the occasional washout in front but not unexpectedly. In other words I can tell that it's coming and prepare for it whereas a tire like the Knards just all of a sudden bails on ya :yikes: I really like them on dirt but only have about 1/4 mile of that so far :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## glowingrock (May 26, 2012)

*Fatboy video*



adaycj said:


> View attachment 873778
> View attachment 873778
> 
> 
> Great, but I can't ...


Let's see if this works:


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

On the tires - I find nothing unusual about these with regards to washout - it happens with every tire, its just a matter of knowing in which conditions. I can tell you I was surprised with what I was able to ride this weekend with the Fatboy. When you look at a snow covered hill you do the mental math of whether you're going to make it up the hill or not. I found by keeping my weight on my rear tire I could climb just about anything. I ran out of gas a few times, but never lost traction. It constantly amazed me - I have to recalibrate my brain on what's possible.


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

glowingrock said:


> Let's see if this works:


Thank you!


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Just as a point of interest, the local beach near my home is very soft.
I waited until night time last week to try it, as I thought the beach may be too soft and did not want the epic fail with lots of witnesses
The bike ate the beach up, so very happy
I have had the bike a few weeks and have not had a tyre guage, until today that could read the low pressures. I have been using the squeeze method.
Turns out they are at 4lbs, with Tubes. Self steer on the road, tracks to the beach is not overly bad
I am pretty light at 74 kg (163lb)


----------



## Paiogs (Sep 17, 2013)

somiedo said:


> I live in Spain. But fatboy've bought in an online shop in Germany. The expected delivery date is for March 13 ...


Can you pls post the address ? Thks


----------



## somiedo (Feb 28, 2014)

Paiogs said:


> Can you pls post the address ? Thks


Yes .. of course. I ordered last October 2013 and now for March 13 2014 ,they should have it to send it to me..

Specialized Shop @ biker-boarder.de


----------



## somiedo (Feb 28, 2014)

Fahrräder, Bikes, Snowboards, Freeski, Bekleidung, Zubehör, Parts und mehr günstig online kaufen


----------



## Paiogs (Sep 17, 2013)

somiedo said:


> Fahrräder, Bikes, Snowboards, Freeski, Bekleidung, Zubehör, Parts und mehr günstig online kaufen


1000 thks, I have a Comp but friends are going nuts having tried mine


----------



## somiedo (Feb 28, 2014)

I imagine it is beautiful .. the fatoby .. 
what size is yours? I ordered on M, then I wanted to change it to L, but it is no longer possible, so I sent the M. I just hope they do not regret ... Because I heard that M is smaller than a normal M ..


----------



## Paiogs (Sep 17, 2013)

somiedo said:


> I imagine it is beautiful .. the fatoby ..
> what size is yours? I ordered on M, then I wanted to change it to L, but it is no longer possible, so I sent the M. I just hope they do not regret ... Because I heard that M is smaller than a normal M ..


I'm 1,90 cm tall and L fits me well. Bike is awesome, eat all terrains including technical stuff. On snow it comes from another planet.

I found just 1 drawback about brakes, for XC most probably are fine but in AM trails too weak. Going to put a 200mm front and 180 rear.


----------



## somiedo (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm tall and 1.78cm and M.. I hope it's not small .. 
It must be fun to ride on snow with it .. When you have it .. I'm going to the Pyrenees next winter to experience new sensations .. What would be interesting to change components?

pd:I bought the green Specialized fatboy


----------



## Paiogs (Sep 17, 2013)

somiedo said:


> I'm tall and 1.78cm and M.. I hope it's not small ..
> It must be fun to ride on snow with it .. When you have it .. I'm going to the Pyrenees next winter to experience new sensations .. What would be interesting to change components?
> 
> pd:I bought the green Specialized fatboy


M sounds good for you. As said brake rotors are my next change. Make sure to have a QR for the seatpost so that you can easily lower the seat (it comes with exagonal screw), flat pedals, DH tubes as spare (less expensive and lighter), chainstay protector, a very good portable pump like the lezyne one.
That's it.


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes.... Fatboy in Belgium....









More pics.... SPECIALIZED FATBOY - RUSOR


----------



## somiedo (Feb 28, 2014)

RUSOR said:


> Yes.... Fatboy in Belgium....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations, nice fatboy ... 
I am waiting impatiently for mine ... to March 13 came ..


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

After watching that video it reinforces my question about why Specialized cut the steerer so short and put flat bars and low rise stem on the bike. With a combination of a larger rise stem and riser bars I brought the grips up by 1.5", great improvement in control and comfort - not to mention the handlebars now clear the top tube. 

Don't crash with the standard bar set up, the brake lever hits the top tube - I have the paint chips to prove it. Oh and it will pull the plunger out of the brake which is not a hard fix, but sucks to break a brand new bike!


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

CJones said:


> I know these dates are sometimes moving targets -- but have any of you shop guys in the know heard anything from Specialized more definitive than "late 2013" for the US ?


I started this thread waaaay back in September 2013. My medium Expert came in on Thursday 2/27/14. Picked it up on Friday and had it out on the trails all weekend.

Pretty happy with it. Rides nice. This weekend was the first time spending any real time riding a fatbike on trails. Fatbikes are fun, fun, fun!

Swapped a few parts out and it is weighing in at 28.4 lbs. Not bad.

Pretty crazy this thread is 32 pages long.


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

CJones said:


> I started this thread waaaay back in September 2013. My medium Expert came in on Thursday 2/27/14. Picked it up on Friday and had it out on the trails all weekend.
> 
> Pretty happy with it. Rides nice. This weekend was the first time spending any real time riding a fatbike on trails. Fatbikes are fun, fun, fun!
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy and thanks for starting the thread . It's been interesting from an outsiders perspective , but man has it been frustrating for y'all waitn' or what ?

Glad ol' Spesh finally came through for ya.

Fat Biker

P.S. Fat biking is like nothing else I've ever done either . It's a blast ! But you either geddit or you don't .


----------



## Farley2112 (Jan 27, 2014)

Question for you guys that finally got your fatboys. Thinking of trading my Farley for one. Any thoughts? My local shop just got an expert in and I like the thought of wider tires and carbon fork. Plus it just looks soooo sweet.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Don't mean to derail this thread but if any of you guys want to get rid of your Ground Controls I have a set of Bud and Lou to trade.
PM me.


----------



## Cobrastarviii (Mar 2, 2014)

I just picked up my new fatboy and took it out in the snow, What a awesome ride, so much fun it just goes through and over everything. The weight is also surprising, much lighter than than it looks. 














Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Where is that? Definitely looks like CT rocks.


----------



## Cobrastarviii (Mar 2, 2014)

Jisch said:


> Where is that? Definitely looks like CT rocks.


You're right it's case mountain.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I rode there last night, once a decade conditions when you can ride on top off the crust like this. So much fun, I wish I could ride tonight!

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobrastarviii (Mar 2, 2014)

Yea I definitely saw some other fat tire tracks up there, must have been yours 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Some of them for sure...


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Or my tracks too, I've been there a few times over the last few weeks with my FatBoy and my neighbor with his! Last couple of weeks have been fun.


----------



## Cobrastarviii (Mar 2, 2014)

The fatboys are dominating case right now! 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## Paiogs (Sep 17, 2013)

Is anyone use it for AM trails other than snow as I do? I would love to share thoughts. It rolls everywhere just fine but I wonder if I'm pushing too much it's limits.

Inviato dal mio Z10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I will be riding mine on dirt once the snow clears, but its been all snow rides since I got it.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

I can't wait to have some fun on just the dirt, when I first got it, I rode it on the dirt and it was fun.


----------



## Paiogs (Sep 17, 2013)

do you mean as "dirt" more XC oriented or technical trails ?. Despite the 70,5 angle it's very good on steep, rocky, roots and the like. Provided a low speed.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I rode my old fat bike (Motobecane FB4) on technical trails - it worked great, lots of fun. The limit was on really technical rock gardens, you can't just charge through it, you have to kind of rock crawl through. You are quickly reminded these are rigid bikes.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

I ride my fat bike in the same type of riding as my singlespeed HT, my geared HT and my 6" travel bike. You go faster on different parts depending on the bike. Obviously rigid fat bike may have some limitations, but still can be ridden anywhere. But where the guys above and I are speaking, Case MTN, there is a wide variety of riding in that one area.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Paiogs said:


> do you mean as "dirt" more XC oriented or technical trails ?. Despite the 70,5 angle it's very good on steep, rocky, roots and the like. Provided a low speed.


I've ridden my former puglsey and Origin-8 crawler on technical AM trails and plan on racing my 9:Zero:7 in a few enduros this year. It's not the ideal tool, but it gets the job done and puts a smile on my face every time.


----------



## Paiogs (Sep 17, 2013)

great. my doubt is if I'm not stressing the bike too much during these AM tours even if just crawling down. at the end it's not what these bikes were born for primary.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Two weeks ago, I was told my bike would be here in 2 weeks. Was ordered in November. Now they're saying it's going to be July. Something about a problem with the carbon fork or some nonsense. Pissed.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Where do you live? Which model did you order? 
My LBS has 3 in stock and 3 more on the way. The Spesh rep said they are cranking them out pretty quick now.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Comp/ base model, Medium, ordered through a shop in Chicago.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Lunchtime fun in the yard.


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

alshead said:


> Comp/ base model, Medium, ordered through a shop in Chicago.


My order was a mess too. When I put down money, or sign paperwork for an order I count that as a contract. Either party can break the contract if the specified details are not met. I'd tell your LBS that you want out of the deal if they can't find you one promptly. As stated some shops have small inventories of the bikes, while other old orders go unfilled. I found a bike in a nearby city when it became obvious that my deal at a LBS was doomed.

Shockingly, even in 2014, your order for a $2000+ bike does not equate into a a place in line in the delivery plans for Specialized. In my case my months old order went unfilled while another LBS had inventory.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I called six shops before finding one in stock - the five other shops I talked to said they had customers who had put down deposits and no bikes on the way as far as they knew. I don't think the Specialized distribution model took deposits into account at all, which is strange, you would think if you put money down they would ship those bikes first. I wonder how they decide where to send bikes first?


----------



## RUSOR (Aug 12, 2013)

somiedo said:


> congratulations, nice fatboy ...
> I am waiting impatiently for mine ... to March 13 came ..


Thanks, it's a amazing bike


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Thursday morning I made a couple calls and this is what I found:

Large Comp in a shop in Bend Oregon

Small (built) and Medium Expert (still in box) in shop in Renton Washington

Sad to say no Large Expert and my shop hasn't gotten mine......:madman: 

I'm starting to think I won't get one and have started looking at the Beargrease


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

The shop in Renton is right by my house. They said 3 more are on the way, 1 or 2 mediums and the other(s) large. Not sure of color or model yet though. 
I'm holding out for a large green Comp. I dont see any real reason to get the Expert. I'd rather get the comp, some SLX or XT brakes and call it good!


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

Jisch said:


> I called six shops before finding one in stock - the five other shops I talked to said they had customers who had put down deposits and no bikes on the way as far as they knew. I don't think the Specialized distribution model took deposits into account at all, which is strange, you would think if you put money down they would ship those bikes first. I wonder how they decide where to send bikes first?


In this case Specialized really acts like the end consumer is not their customer. My observation after contacting them multiple ways after my order is they couldn't give a s*** about me or my deposit. My Fatboy will be my last Specialized product. I'm sure there are a great many players in this industry that will treat me just as bad or worse. But I feel it is time for me to enjoy that experience provided by another company. Back to the quoted question. It is every man for themselves. Sure must suck for an LBS that has built a loyal customer base to see customers leaving for the stores that can't move a Fatboy this winter.


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

NitroRC Ed said:


> Thursday morning I made a couple calls and this is what I found:
> 
> Large Comp in a shop in Bend Oregon
> 
> ...


Give PEAK Sports a call in Corvallis. PEAK had specialized and Salsa fatbikes in stock there last Sunday. Black/gold, black/red Fatboys, Mukluk and Beargrease just don't know the sizes.


----------



## clockd (Aug 30, 2008)

alshead said:


> Two weeks ago, I was told my bike would be here in 2 weeks. Was ordered in November. Now they're saying it's going to be July. Something about a problem with the carbon fork or some nonsense. Pissed.


Hi sorry no pic to prove it but I got mine in Christchurch, New Zealand two weeks ago. It just arrived randomly without notice, I'm so happy I waited (black and red one medium). 
Hang in there its definitly worth it. Rides heaps better than my old pugs

It handles single track like a normal bike, you forget it is fat. Nice and neutral, mega traction


----------



## Vinnie Barbarino (Mar 6, 2014)

Orange Cycle in Orlando has a couple of Fatboy Experts.


----------



## Farley2112 (Jan 27, 2014)

Vinnie Barbarino said:


> Orange Cycle in Orlando has a couple of Fatboy Experts.


Thanks, Just reserved a large expert!!! Picking it up Wednesday.


----------



## Vinnie Barbarino (Mar 6, 2014)

Farley2112 said:


> Thanks, just reserved a large Expert! Picking it up Wednesday.


Awesome. If I remember correctly, Orange Cycle in Orlando had only one large Fatboy Expert and only one medium Fatboy Expert so I assume there is a medium Fatboy Expert still available if anybody wants a medium.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Just a quick endorsement of the Ground Control tires - today's ride started on icy, packed trails and ended on slushy loose trails - in both cases I had no problems with traction while the guy with me on Missions was walking a LOT.


----------



## Farley2112 (Jan 27, 2014)

Vinnie Barbarino said:


> Awesome. If I remember correctly, Orange Cycle in Orlando had only one large Fatboy Expert and only one medium Fatboy Expert so I assume there is a medium Fatboy Expert still available if anybody wants a medium.


Had to cancel my large, wife got laid off. So orange cycle still has a large. Life sucks.


----------



## glowingrock (May 26, 2012)

There is a black and yellow Fatboy Comp in size large at Ray's Bike Shop in Midland, Michigan for sale. I'm loving the Expert I bought from them.


----------



## raweeBKK (Mar 2, 2014)

Which shop dose have small black!!


----------



## Vinnie Barbarino (Mar 6, 2014)

Farley2112 said:


> Had to cancel my large, wife got laid off. So orange cycle still has a large. Life sucks.


That definitely sucks. Hopefully somebody else from the forum snags it so you can ride vicariously through him.


----------



## raspberry (Aug 9, 2004)

I walked into the local bike store to buy brake pads for my old bike.
Walked out with this 

Montrose bike store in Montrose, CA had two Fat Boys in medium. I rode both the standard and expert model. With flat pedals, the Expert weighed in at 30.6 lbs. The standard was an extra pound more. Of course riding around on the local streets I couldn't tell the difference in 1 pound, but the shifting... and especially the brakes were far superior on the expert.
Ultimately - and being a weight weenie, I spent the extra $550 for the expert. Eventually, I plan to whittle some more fat of the Fat Boy.

The maiden voyage will be later this week when two of my nephews and I will be riding the entire 130 mile Mojave Road.


----------



## TuRBoTodd (Jan 13, 2014)

Looking for a Fatboy in West MI? I know of a large Fatboy in green.


----------



## oops (May 28, 2005)

For what its worth...

Bike Peddler , Salem Oregon, had a Medium Fatboy, Blk/Gold on the sales floor this morning...


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

TuRBoTodd said:


> Looking for a Fatboy in West MI? I know of a large Fatboy in green.


PM sent.


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

This question would be for the Canadian riders. Anyone hearing when bikes are supposed to show? I ordered mine in Dec when Specialized Canada started taking orders and I was told a mid-March 2014 delivery. I hope any day soon. Not worried if they are late - this year we have enough snow to last into June. My location is Guelph, Ontario.

Thanks - and to all those posting pics - the bikes look great.


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

I'm in British Columbia - not sure how it worked but my favorite LBS had a Fatboy sitting on the shop floor for a couple of weeks - until i bought it  From the sounds of it they may be waiting a very long time for another as they've asked me several times to show it to other prospective customers.
Hopefully yours will show up soon.


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

bikeriderguy said:


> I'm in British Columbia - not sure how ....


I was hoping by this point in time Specialized would have all the delivery timelines figured out but who knows. They tell me that Specialized Canada is separate from the US parent company and bike delivery should be as stated (mid-march) and not dependent on US deliveries. That's ok .... I will have the summer to ride her and one thing we will never be short of is snow so I will eventually get out next winter.


----------



## kelly790 (Dec 5, 2013)

Here in Montreal,spec can. is literally in my back yard,ordered in october.LBS said mid March


----------



## Emanlluf (Mar 15, 2014)

thumpermeister said:


> This question would be for the Canadian riders. Anyone hearing when bikes are supposed to show? I ordered mine in Dec when Specialized Canada started taking orders and I was told a mid-March 2014 delivery. I hope any day soon. Not worried if they are late - this year we have enough snow to last into June. My location is Guelph, Ontario.
> 
> Thanks - and to all those posting pics - the bikes look great.


Ordered Lg expert in Sept. with 20% deposit. Current and 3rd delivery promise is end of March.

Saw a medium on the floor at the spring bike show in TO for sale 2 weeks ago. Sorry; forgot which dealer.

Frustrating seeing an unsold bike while I wait for a confirmed order.


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info Emanlluf. It looks like we have a consistent date of mid-march ..... that's good. But you are right. Seems strange that bikes appear here and there and we are still waiting on ours. Following this thread for the last couple of months saw our US riders seeing the same thing. Bikes showing as inventory in some bike shops but riders who placed early orders still waiting to get theirs - strange. No worries - they will eventually show.


----------



## Trudo (May 31, 2005)

I want to replace the 36 chainring for a 30 or 32. 30 or 32 ?

Does this chainring will fit with the Samox crank?

Race Face Single Ring (9/10/11 Speed) Narrow/Wide - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


----------



## Johnny Sokko (Mar 17, 2014)

As of last week, Ruby Canyon Cycles in Grand Junction, Colorado had two in stock… One Expert and one low-end model.


----------



## SaborExplosivo (Apr 13, 2007)

*Race Face Narrow Wide*

Yup, I ran 30 tooth all winter and just changed it over to a 32.


----------



## Trudo (May 31, 2005)

SaborExplosivo said:


> Yup, I ran 30 tooth all winter and just changed it over to a 32.


Does it work with the 22? I don't want to go single chainring.

I think it's better with this one ????

Race Face Turbine Chainring (104mm, 9/10 Speed) - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

New family member for me.


----------



## Ivan M (Mar 18, 2014)

matto6 said:


> New family member for me.


Nice......Congrats!


----------



## neusaab (Mar 22, 2006)

Goodales in Nashua has a large Expert; $2525; $2475 next week during the spring sale.


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Two more weeks here.


----------



## mike625 (Jun 20, 2011)

picked up my large expert last night - changed to q-tubes, just need sometime for test ride now


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

RockyJo1 said:


> Two more weeks here.


Hi RockyJo1 - where in Canada are you from?


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

thumpermeister said:


> Hi RockyJo1 - where in Canada are you from?


New Brunswick.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

For those of you who missed the snow while waiting for this bike (like I did) do not fear. The bike is a blast in the dry!!! I was worried it was a stupid purchase right before summer.. but I'm so glad I got it! I'll be riding this bike regularly this summer. It's really really fun.

The climbing traction is ridiculous! I settled on 8psi F&R and was pretty happy with it. Much lower and it felt sluggish and there was weird steering feedback. Higher and it wasn't as cushy over bumps.

This was a pretty smooth trail though. We'll see if I miss the full suspension on the bumpier stuff.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

jemlinus said:


> Canadian distributor is saying early spring.


Now the strike at the container port in Vancouver is holding them up.


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

Lol. It seems the launch of the Fatboy has been plagued by some sort of delay at every corner. I think I am going to follow matto6's mantra and plan for summer riding. I think most of our snow will be gone in the next two weeks. There is always next winter.


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

glowingrock said:


>


Excellent video. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

I just got notified that my green Large Fatboy has arrived. But I no longer want it because I already bought one elsewhere. If someone near NYC area wants it, pm me and I'll point you towards it.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

LBS said they have 3 coming in soon all black ones.


----------



## Fen (Mar 27, 2014)

Mine arrived in Wellington, New Zealand yesterday. LBS ordered in July and I had a deposit on it in September. Must have had 4 or 5 missed dates then suddenly a call on Tuesday saying it was coming the next day.

It's a large Expert (the only model offered in NZ). Only done a quick 3km street ride so far but loving it. Commuting on it tomorrow then some single track at the weekend.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

What's the quality like? I heard the delays were wheel component quality related. Any rim/hub failures? Did Specialized ever fess up on the details of the back order, other than saying its a demand issue?


----------



## dtaylor (Jul 22, 2010)

i think its more of a production issue.
first it was a delay waiting for the tires, who knows why now. 

all i can say is i'm glad i cancelled my order bought a moonie and have been riding all winter. 

dave


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Has anyone stripped down a Fatboy and got a frame and fork weight?


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

*Fatboy*



Fen said:


> Mine arrived in Wellington, New Zealand yesterday. LBS ordered in July and I had a deposit on it in September. Must have had 4 or 5 missed dates then suddenly a call on Tuesday saying it was coming the next day.
> 
> It's a large Expert (the only model offered in NZ). Only done a quick 3km street ride so far but loving it. Commuting on it tomorrow then some single track at the weekend.


Good to hear you got your new Fatboy  Only 12 Fatboy have come into NZ so far....

We have two at work (Sold) and one is the one I ordered for myself, but a customer came in and ask to ordered one so got it. The 2nd is a Large that my work mate (Shop Owner) ordered for the shop for test rides, But this got sold and payed for at the start of the year :eekster:

We ordered two more this week and coming in around about end of June! one a Med for me and a Large for the Shop 

I hope I get this one and that we get a little Snow in and about Taupo 

I have got to test ride the ones at work and loved it :thumbsup:

Kiwi Pete ..


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

RockyJo1 said:


> Has anyone stripped down a Fatboy and got a frame and fork weight?


Not I. But I did weigh the whole bike (comp) . 30.4 pounds, with

- 9 year old spd cheapo pedals
- Garmin mount (no garmin) 
- two aluminum water bottle cages
- clear frame protector tape a few spots
- tubes replaced with q-tubes


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

matto6 said:


> Not I. But I did weigh the whole bike (comp) . 30.4 pounds, with
> 
> - 9 year old spd pedals
> - Garmin mount (no garmin)
> ...


Standard or Expert?


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Bearhunter said:


> Standard or Expert?


Standard.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

matto6 said:


> Not I. But I did weigh the whole bike (comp) . 30.4 pounds, with
> 
> - 9 year old spd cheapo pedals
> - Garmin mount (no garmin)
> ...


Nice. Thanks.


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

matto6 said:


> Standard.


Nice thanks!


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Trying out some ergon grips on the fatboy, but I'm not sure how well they're going to work out with the twist shifters. I'll report back once I give it a try.. if this rain ever stops. #[email protected]#R%@#$


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

Thinking about getting them myself. They look really narrow.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Lewy said:


> Thinking about getting them myself. They look really narrow.


Do you mean diameter, or length?

They're the same length as the stock grips, ie the twist shifter part is in the same place.

However, they also provide a 1/2 inch extender if you'd like a little extra space between the grip and the twisting part. I'm not sure which will be better so I'm starting without the extender.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah I meant length. I find the standard grips too short. I have 760mm bars so will probably fit the extender.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

I finally saw one of these in the flesh last weekend, the standard (green/black) really makes my pants go tight, even the missus was impressed by it (the bike that is), 
but she then said I better start doing some more overtime , I said "I might just get a new missus" to which she replied "that'll be even more expensive............."


----------



## jeepnpr (Feb 25, 2014)

Ordered a Medium frame Expert on March 15th, bike shop is saying delivery should be around August. They have gotten 2 standards (small & large) in so far and both were ordered, took about 2 months each for those to come in. That's fine with me I'll just ride my old Gary Fisher until then.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

cmg71 said:


> I finally saw one of these in the flesh last weekend, the standard (green/black) really makes my pants go tight, even the missus was impressed by it (the bike that is),


The green is better in person than in pictures.


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

matto6 said:


> Trying out some ergon grips on the fatboy, but I'm not sure how well they're going to work out with the twist shifters. I'll report back once I give it a try.. if this rain ever stops. #[email protected]#R%@#$


I run these grips on one of my bikes and like them. I do have an extra set and I suspect I could cut them down to fit for grip shift. I will be interested in hearing how you made out on your test ride.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

They work fine, just cut them down. GP1 or the GX1 


Pedaling


----------



## jonlikesbikes (Apr 3, 2006)

There's an XL Expert in Eugene. I think it was purchased and then given back to the bike shop after 1 or two rides. PM me if interested.


----------



## kelly790 (Dec 5, 2013)

kelly790 said:


> Here in Montreal,spec can. is literally in my back yard,ordered in october.LBS said mid March


:thumbsup:LBS just called,first med comp in montreal,pick it up this wknd


----------



## mike625 (Jun 20, 2011)

Just got back from the LBS - They got an Large expert available 
I had one on order the they were shipped 2. 
The shop is located in the Chicago northwest suburbs - 

PM me if you want the link to the shop


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

kelly790 said:


> :thumbsup:LBS just called,first med comp in montreal,pick it up this wknd


That's great news. I finally called Specialized Canada and said the Comps should all be out by mid-April latest and the experts by the end of April.


----------



## Emanlluf (Mar 15, 2014)

Sadly I just cancelled my order after the third delivery commitment of late March was not met. Invited the shop to feel free to contact me in October if they have one.

I didn't see the point in in putting out a few thousand dollars on a bike to park it while I ride my Epic all summer.

It pained me to give up my order but I'm guessing between now and the fall I'll probably see the bike in stock and for year end prices.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Emanlluf said:


> Sadly I just cancelled my order after the third delivery commitment of late March was not met. Invited the shop to feel free to contact me in October if they have one.
> 
> I didn't see the point in in putting out a few thousand dollars on a bike to park it while I ride my Epic all summer.


Where are you located?

You might not find yourself parking it this summer.


----------



## Emanlluf (Mar 15, 2014)

matto6 said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> You might not find yourself parking it this summer.


Southern Ontario.

I had a short ride on Pug at Turkey Point last year. Fell in love with "Fat" immediately and fully realize it can be enjoyed year round. I also realize that I love my epic and I can go farther, faster etc with it through the summer months.

I'm 1000% committed to getting a fat bike but not to pay new model premium for a bike I didn't have all winter and don't really need till the fall.


----------



## yakkoTDI (May 4, 2011)

As of yesterday this store had 2 Fatboys in medium (17.5") ready to go. One black and one green.
Bicycle Shop Tampa - Specialized and Pinnerello Sales and Repair

If I wasn't looking for a small expert (and somewhere to park it) they would only have one.


----------



## KP snowman (Mar 4, 2010)

So availability still not good on these bikes ? as in if a guy walks in a shop & wants one and they don`t have one the shop can`t just call up the warehouse and get one ? :/


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

My LBS has a small expert that has been sitting around for a while. Its in the Seattle area though.

I'm set on a large green comp model, but my LBS has no idea when they will get one, and they are a HUGE shop that usually gets stuff first.


----------



## yakkoTDI (May 4, 2011)

KP snowman said:


> So availability still not good on these bikes ? as in if a guy walks in a shop & wants one and they don`t have one the shop can`t just call up the warehouse and get one ? :/


They said if I paid for it today I might get it by the end of June or early July. Then again the green one turned up unexpectedly for them so who knows.


----------



## jeepnpr (Feb 25, 2014)

KP snowman said:


> So availability still not good on these bikes ? as in if a guy walks in a shop & wants one and they don`t have one the shop can`t just call up the warehouse and get one ? :/


Ordered my medium Expert mid march. Lbs said would be in end of july, beginning of august. Since bike is so new supply has not met up with deman yet. Factory is playong catch up. Some shops order 3 and may get 1, as they spread bikes around to cover orders.


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

*Fatboy's*



jeepnpr said:


> Ordered my medium Expert mid march. Lbs said would be in end of july, beginning of august. Since bike is so new supply has not met up with deman yet. Factory is playong catch up. Some shops order 3 and may get 1, as they spread bikes around to cover orders.


Hi your so right in New Zealand we ordered at my work one Med and one Large late last year and we how have them in stock (Sold) and have ordered two more! coming late July (this year) all Sold too  one for me at this time.

The number of order's is far higher them the planned run for this year (which is good) and the Catch up is a little painful.

But Fatboys are a load of fun to ride and waiting is part of life :thumbsup:

Kiwi Pete...


----------



## SworksDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi All,
LBS in Central Connecticut has 3 units,, Green Med Comp, Blk/Yellow Large Comp and Xl expert.. PM me if interested


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

LBS said maybe next week.


----------



## workingcat2 (Sep 29, 2008)

Finally sold my pug & just picked up a medium expert from Ten Speed Spokes in Newport. They have several sizes in both models in stock.


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

workingcat2 said:


> Finally sold my pug & just picked up a medium expert from Ten Speed Spokes in Newport. They have several sizes in both models in stock.


I definitely don't understand this. People are waiting on bikes - those that have placed orders with their LBS - yet there are LBS's out there that are carrying inventory. What gives?

By the way Workingcat2 how do you like the Fatboy in comparison to the Surly?


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Specialized doesnt know who placed orders with shops. All they know is what shops placed orders with them. Bigger shops seem to get priority, so if you aren't getting your bike quickly, your shop probably doesnt have much pull. They are also going to try to spread out the inventory they do have to various shops. Some shops that ordered Fatboys may not have orders for them but want some in stock, while other shops have customers waiting.


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

Makes sense - thanks for the explanation.


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

thumpermeister said:


> I definitely don't understand this. People are waiting on bikes - those that have placed orders with their LBS - yet there are LBS's out there that are carrying inventory. What gives?


Short Story:
Specialized sells bikes to it's dealers, not to you.

Long Story (the way I understand it, I could be wrong):
Specialized does not take individual "deposits" or "pre-orders". They only take orders from their dealers. If you put money down before they were available that was basically the local bike shop making sure you wanted the bike so they are not stuck with it if you changed your mind. Your money or name never made it to Specialized - just the dealer's order. Many dealers did not take deposits.

When a big shipment comes in they are broken up by sales region. Within sales regions that rep decides what shop gets what based on the date ordered. But I'm betting high-volume shops or shops that have a good relationship with their rep might get a favor. The bike shop does not pay Specialized until the bike they ordered is ready to ship.

So, the Specialized ordering system does not care if a bike is going to be sitting on the floor or immediately sold to someone. That is up to the dealer to decide. Once it is on the way to the dealer, Specialized has already been paid.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Fatboy here soon Fatboy here soon Fatboy here soon.


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

Sounds good.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

The long is bike takes to arrive the more I am rethinking the purchase. Will the 2015 fat boys have a fork?


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I bet there is a Fatboy Pro model for 15' with a Bluto!


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

RockyJo1 said:


> The long is bike takes to arrive the more I am rethinking the purchase. Will the 2015 fat boys have a fork?


Hi All Fatboys come with Forks! (if there was not a fork then it would be a Unicycle?)  Sorry!

I would think one of the 2015 Fatboys may come out with a Bluto.
Do Fat Bike's need a Bluto Fork? for Racing?
I like the idea for riding in the rocks.

Kiwi Pete


----------



## Katt (Jul 3, 2011)

Now that Spring has sprung lets get some stories (or better yet pics) about how this bike handles in the dirt and mud!


----------



## trailblazer29er (Apr 23, 2011)

NZPeterG said:


> Hi All Fatboys come with Forks! (if there was not a fork then it would be a Unicycle?)  Sorry!
> 
> I would think one of the 2015 Fatboys may come out with a Bluto.
> 
> ...


I think it depends on your use case. Just winter in the snow, probably not going to need additional travel. On the summer with rock gardens, love to have a Bluto fork. For me if I use my fat boy in the summer I'll pick one up.

Sent from my RM-893_nam_tmous_201 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobrastarviii (Mar 2, 2014)

Katt said:


> Now that Spring has sprung lets get some stories (or better yet pics) about how this bike handles in the dirt and mud!


Bike is awesome all year round I don't even wanna ride my fs bike anymore!








Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

^^ ditto



Katt said:


> Now that Spring has sprung lets get some stories (or better yet pics) about how this bike handles in the dirt and mud!


Sorry too busy riding to stop and take pics. Handles great (duh) and makes mud even more fun than it used to be. Climbs like a Dall Sheep, rails corners like an F1 car, is a blast to cross creeks with and just generally makes me laugh. Good? See ya later, time to go for another ride.


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Katt said:


> Now that Spring has sprung lets get some stories (or better yet pics) about how this bike handles in the dirt and mud!


I'm with the others, it handles great and is a blast to ride.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Bearhunter said:


> I'm with the others, it handles great and is a blast to ride.


This. It's really great in dirt.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Just got back from an 8 mile ripper at the local place, it was a great ride, great time on the Fatboy, definitely fun on the dirt (even with On One Floaters).


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I took my Fatboy out for a ride with a fast(er) group last night. I was leading the ride, so I was in front (duh!), but I was able to keep the pace up and keep all the riders behind me. This was a somewhat non-technical spot, so that definitely helped, but there are a ton of turns, the Fatboy does great job of carving those up. I am encouraged to try the Fatboy out on one of my really fast rides and see how it does, but most of those rides are at more technical spots where I think I would suffer compared to my FS 29er.


----------



## celdred1 (May 3, 2007)

Anybody having rear hub issues? 3 of us in VT ordered them together last fall (all comps) and all the rear hubs have failed. First one went this winter and the other two on a dirt ride Monday. The LBS hasn't torn into the last two but they broke free under heavy load climbing steep shots. 
They are so much fun and the traction is almost like cheating but I'm wondering if Spec. accounted for the stresses caused by all that traction when climbing. 
For what it's worth we all baby our rides, no salt ever and mine went in less than a dozen rides. We weigh 155, 165 and 190lbs and sadly I'm the fatty! 
Otherwise, bike is awesome and if Specialized sorts this out my Titus Fireline 29'r will be up for sale.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I've got about 200 miles on my Fatboy so far, no rear hub issues, but I'll keep an eye on it!


----------



## celdred1 (May 3, 2007)

Good to hear and I haven't seen posts of others having similar experience so hopefully it's just a fluke that all 3 of ours were ill fated. 
The other two guys are pretty serious riders but they know how to treat their rides, just log a lot of miles. That said, our bikes didn't arrive until late February and like I said, mine has less than a dozen rides on it. 
Hoping it's just a fluke but I'll post back once we tear into them and see what failed...


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

FWIW, Specialized has long had rear hub issues- it's one of the places they often skimp pretty hard and I've seen TONS of rear hubs blown out on all levels and models of bikes in the last several years (of course, this is worse on mid-range bikes).


----------



## celdred1 (May 3, 2007)

Agreed, it seems like rear hubs are almost an after thought to the bike companies when they spec out mid range bikes. It's like the car dealers giving contracts to low bidders for mufflers on their car lines. 
Anyway, it's to bad because new bike owners are usually so stoked to be out riding their new bike and bam!! the rear hub implodes and you're walking out and then you're new bike is out of commission for a week or two.
Not a huge deal but when you waited 6 months for a bike and you're enjoying it as much as we are the Fatboys it's a bummer. Worse, you know that it will happen again so it's like riding a ticking time bomb. 
We're approaching it like this: Get the first one fixed under warranty, ride on and splurge for after market 190mm rear hub next time it fails. 
I'll actually probably start researching after market options now and pick one up sooner rather than later.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

That's a lot of hubs for a coincidence!


----------



## hbs (Feb 4, 2014)

Jisch said:


> I've got about 200 miles on my Fatboy so far, no rear hub issues, but I'll keep an eye on it!


 I have nearly 600 miles on mine and the only problem has been 2 flats.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

About 500km on mine. Plenty of beach work


----------



## celdred1 (May 3, 2007)

Specialized shipped out new freehubs to LBS no problem. My buddies is up and running and I'm bringing mine down soon so I can see what they find upon opening her up. 
Will report back soon but sure am glad others have put so many trouble free miles on...


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

A few from tonight:


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice, some good lookin rubber 


Pedaling


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

There is a nice Medium Comp Fat Boy at the Peddler in Long Branch NJ when I was there Wednesday. Not sold yet.

Bob


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

My comp finally came in! It was 32.05 lbs with the stock metal platform pedals.


Going to do a few mods
1x10 with raceface 30t front and 42t wolftooth in the back
m530 pedal
command post
shimano slx brakes
lighter tubes

Hoping to get it closer to 30lbs when im done unless i decide to swap the fork for a Bluto.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Just ordered mine today, same model as Mr Lynch above me. August delivery estimate. Can't wait!

Question for you guys (I'm a bit of a noob here, so apologies if it's been asked) - I'd like to go 1x10 with the OneUp in the back. The specs say it comes with a "Sunrace, 10-speed, 11-36" cassette. Any idea if that's a direct swap for a Shimano or SRAM cassette, so that I can go to the 42T in the rear?


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I made mine 1x10 with a wolftooth 42t in the back. 

I planned on using A Sram 1050 cassette I had laying around, but the Sunrace cassette worked just fine. It's built very similar to the SRAM cassette with 3 or 4 big cogs together, and all the smaller cogs are separate.


----------



## celdred1 (May 3, 2007)

Yup, it's compatible with Shimano or SRAM. Should have no problems making the swap...


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you very much! One more question if I may - do you know offhand what type of lockring tool the Sunrace needs? I have a Shimano one, not sure if I'll need the SRAM one instead. 

Appreciate it - can't wait until it shows up!


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

my lockring tool that works on my sram cassette worked fine with the sunrace ring. ot sure is shimano is different or not.


----------



## celdred1 (May 3, 2007)

I used the same el-cheapo one that came in my Nashbar bike tool kit. I use it on all my other bikes that have both Shimano and Sram so not sure what you're refering to. All you need is a standard chain whip and a standard splined rear cassette tool to remove the lock ring. 
You're going to love the Fatboay...what color did you get? If you don't mind, get back to us when it arrives and let us know if the steerer tube is coming through a bit longer than it did on the first production runs. Mine was very short with very little room for spacers under the stem but I've heard Spec. is leaving them longer now. Good luck!


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

When I swapped my stem out, I noticed the top of the steertube has alignment marks for where to position the stem. VERY cool idea! My bike is a late March production bike and the steertube had 3 spacers, 2 below and 1 above the stem. Mine is a large frame.

How many did the first run have?


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Mine came with zero spacers on top and zero spacers below - I got an Expert model in February.


----------



## Ivan M (Mar 18, 2014)

reig3 said:


> There is a nice Medium Comp Fat Boy at the Peddler in Long Branch NJ when I was there Wednesday. Not sold yet.
> 
> Bob


What color?


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

Green


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

MY LBS (Renton Wa) has a medium Expert that's been there for a few months now.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

When I swapped my stem out, I noticed the top of the steertube has alignment marks for where to position the stem. VERY cool idea! My bike is a late March production bike and the steertube had 3 spacers, 2 below and 1 above the stem. Mine is a large frame.

How many did the first run have?

Stupid question(s) - is that common for that to change then, from what Jisch received, to what Mr. Lynch received? Or is it possible the shop switched it at assembly?

And, with the addition of spacers, that lifts the handlebars, right? Would that eliminate the need for riser bars, as some have suggested?


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

As with most of the big brands the tubes come cut from the factory 
Either riser bar or spacers same end result. They definitely should allow for a longer steerer. One of the reasons I shied away


Pedaling


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I would guess that Specialized realized that they shouldn't cut the steerer tubes so short with later bikes. My bike's steerer is cut to the point where I can't add any spacers, so even if the shop wanted to add them, there is no room. I don't understand why they would cut it so short, its so much cheaper to add spacers than to buy a new stem and bars.


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Agreed


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

celdred1 said:


> I used the same el-cheapo one that came in my Nashbar bike tool kit. I use it on all my other bikes that have both Shimano and Sram so not sure what you're refering to. All you need is a standard chain whip and a standard splined rear cassette tool to remove the lock ring.
> You're going to love the Fatboay...what color did you get? If you don't mind, get back to us when it arrives and let us know if the steerer tube is coming through a bit longer than it did on the first production runs. Mine was very short with very little room for spacers under the stem but I've heard Spec. is leaving them longer now. Good luck!


Thanks! I went with the green. Still six weeks out (aaaagh!) at least from delivery, but I'll definitely post up.


----------



## DirtyRay (Jun 3, 2014)

What's up everybody (first post)! I love my Fatboy, almost stopped riding my other mtb. Here's my ride, just got it in April right before Sea Otter. Some of the first rides were down the dunes in Seaside, CA, while at Sea Otter.

By the way, Steven's Bikes in Fresno, CA, has some FatBoys in all sizes


----------



## Paiogs (Sep 17, 2013)

DirtyRay said:


> View attachment 899097
> What's up everybody (first post)! I love my Fatboy, almost stopped riding my other mtb. Here's my ride, just got it in April right before Sea Otter. Some of the first rides were down the dunes in Seaside, CA, while at Sea Otter.
> 
> By the way, Steven's Bikes in Fresno, CA, has some FatBoys in all sizes


1st pic of a fatboy with bluto fork I see. How is it ? Can't wait to hear comments. Did you get the 80 mm ? Did you changed front hub or sorted out a way to do with adapters ? Thks


----------



## DirtyRay (Jun 3, 2014)

I absolutely dig the Bluto! It's set up with 100mm travel, with three of the air volume reducer 'tokens." It has a Borealis front hub. At first I was definitely hesitant to add weight to the bike, whether it would even be necessary, but I wouldn't go back. I totally recommend it, just have to drop weight elsewhere (after a dropper seatpost).


----------



## Paiogs (Sep 17, 2013)

DirtyRay said:


> I absolutely dig the Bluto! It's set up with 100mm travel, with three of the air volume reducer 'tokens." It has a Borealis front hub. At first I was definitely hesitant to add weight to the bike, whether it would even be necessary, but I wouldn't go back. I totally recommend it, just have to drop weight elsewhere (after a dropper seatpost).


You mean same fork can be setted to 100 or 80 ?
What kind of trail do you ride ? Tell us more...
I love my rigid carbon fork for its semplicity but in same time I feel a bluto could make FB even more unstoppable.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Paiogs said:


> You mean same fork can be setted to 100 or 80 ?


The Bluto can be set to 80, 100 or 120mm travel.


----------



## Paiogs (Sep 17, 2013)

Stevob said:


> The Bluto can be set to 80, 100 or 120mm travel.


This is new to me. I thought travel was available in 3 dimensions but fixed.


----------



## Chader09 (Aug 14, 2013)

Most forks that are available in more than one travel distance control that with internal hardware. You just tear it it open, move some parts, reassemble and you get the different travel.

Obviously, this excludes forks like the TALAS that have external travel adjustments.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

You need to change the air shaft to change the travel and I believe they are available in 10mm increments down to 80mm. I got one from Universal to drop my 100mm down to 80 if I decide to.

Universal Cycles -- Rock Shox SoloAir Travel Adjustment Air Shafts


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

Jisch said:


> Mine came with zero spacers on top and zero spacers below - I got an Expert model in February.


I took delivery of two bikes - medium and a large - in the first and second week of May and both have one spacer up top and two below.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

so what does that total 3/4 / 1" worth of spacers? thanks


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

rjedoaks said:


> so what does that total 3/4 / 1" worth of spacers? thanks


Not quite. The top spacer occupies 3/16" and the two bottom spacers occupy a total space of 3/8". Total play space then would be 9/16". I am surprised they did not leave a bit more room.


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

SaborExplosivo said:


> Yup, I ran 30 tooth all winter and just changed it over to a 32.


I love your setup 1x10 with the raceface narrow wide. QUESTION... what was your experience with the 30 tooth that you decided to change to 32?

I did the calculations and it looks like with a 30 and 11x36 (vs original setup of 22,36 and 11x36) and I will only lose 1 gear on high side and 2 gears on the low side.

my current experience with original setup is...

WINTER: on packed snow single track, I was mostly pedaling in the small chain ring, but rarely used bottom 2 cogs (so I'm not worried about losing them too much). infrequently used 36 chainring during a ride.

SUMMER: Now in the summer now I find the 36 chainring is my go to ring, but a little too big and I'm dropping to the 22 on a few climbs... BUT never the largest 2 cogs.

Thoughts? Again your experience/ riding conditions and why switch to 32 from the 30?


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

thumpermeister said:


> Not quite. The top spacer occupies 3/16" and the two bottom spacers occupy a total space of 3/8". Total play space then would be 9/16". I am surprised they did not leave a bit more room.


Sorry to hear that

Pedaling


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 5, 2010)

If anyone is still looking for a fatboy my LBS has two a small and large. I read that people were having trouble finding them.


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Got mine February and slowly tweaking it..

So far









Gravity light bars to avoid brake lever bump on frame









Race face 30t narrow wide and removed front derailleur and shifter









ThudBuster because I like it









And Vee8 for summer tires with Q tubes lighter 2.8 x 26".

Next I'm dreaming of the bluto, but maybe next year since that means new front hub too.

After that maybe extra set of 29+ wheels for summer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pd4ever (Jun 22, 2014)

So whats the best price anybody has gotten for the Fatboy Comp? Anything less than $2500? ($2600-$100 demo day coupon). Wondering what I should expect during negotiations.
Thx


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Do you mean Expert Model?


----------



## Oldgt (Jul 1, 2012)

I paid $1925 for my comp. expert is $2500. Had a friend order a 2015 comp and paid $1850.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I paid $2,500 for my Expert in February.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

My shop wanted 1850.00/2450.00 last Oct.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I believe low MSR is $1800 on the Comp. Should be able to atleast get it for that if not cheaper!


----------



## pd4ever (Jun 22, 2014)

Yea, sorry I meant the expert. Sounds like $2450-$2500 is the going price. Thanks!


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

hmmm guess I got ripped off. I paid 2100 for the 2015 lower end model. Maybe that's 2015 prices. Won't be here until July 3 hopefully. Anyone have specs on the 2015 can't find. They made some changes but my LBS was unsure what.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I know the bikes are still hard to come by, but $2100 is ABOVE high retail. 
I'm not sure if the 2015 will be any different other than the Pro model with 1x drivetrain, dropper and Bluto fork.


----------



## Oldgt (Jul 1, 2012)

As I understand it no changes but a $100 increase. So $2100 is full smack. Still an awesome bike! Most fun bike I have ever had! I currently have 10, yes ten bikes....I don't know why? Sometimes I feel like selling them all and getting a wheel set with some black Floyd's and call it good with one bike!


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

j35u5fr34k said:


> hmmm guess I got ripped off. I paid 2100 for the 2015 lower end model. Maybe that's 2015 prices. Won't be here until July 3 hopefully. Anyone have specs on the 2015 can't find. They made some changes but my LBS was unsure what.


What colors are offered ? Were you given a choice?


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

rjedoaks said:


> What colors are offered ? Were you given a choice?


green, black, orange. it's a 2015 and the price was $2100.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

So many choices, I'm having a real hard time figuring out which bike I want to pick up. The orange Fatboy looks pretty slick. The question is do I really need something with a Bluto when I have my Trek. Decision decisions.


----------



## DirtyRay (Jun 3, 2014)

the answer is yes. Hope that helps.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Tincup69 said:


> So many choices, I'm having a real hard time figuring out which bike I want to pick up. The orange Fatboy looks pretty slick. The question is do I really need something with a Bluto when I have my Trek. Decision decisions.


Where did you see a picture of the 2015 orange fatboy?


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

bpd131 said:


> Where did you see a picture of the 2015 orange fatboy?


I saw it on the dealers pc while logged into his Specialized account.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## SworksDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Color is shown on the dealer site.. It reminds me of a "creamsickle" Orange, with a light blue lettering.. This color is only available on the Comp model..



bpd131 said:


> Where did you see a picture of the 2015 orange fatboy?


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr. Lynch said:


> I believe low MSR is $1800 on the Comp. Should be able to atleast get it for that if not cheaper!


No. Why would anybody in their right mind sell a hot, almost impossible to get model at a significant discount?



j35u5fr34k said:


> hmmm guess I got ripped off. I paid 2100 for the 2015 lower end model. Maybe that's 2015 prices. Won't be here until July 3 hopefully. Anyone have specs on the 2015 can't find. They made some changes but my LBS was unsure what.


You did fine, yes that's the new price.



Mr. Lynch said:


> I know the bikes are still hard to come by, but $2100 is ABOVE high retail.
> I'm not sure if the 2015 will be any different other than the Pro model with 1x drivetrain, dropper and Bluto fork.


Nope, that is the right price.



Oldgt said:


> As I understand it no changes but a $100 increase. So $2100 is full smack. Still an awesome bike! Most fun bike I have ever had! I currently have 10, yes ten bikes....I don't know why? Sometimes I feel like selling them all and getting a wheel set with some black Floyd's and call it good with one bike!


Haha yeah I think I could sell any of my other bikes and not miss them too. I need to keep one though because sometimes things just go wrong and your primary bike is down for the count and then you need the backup. I just can't decide which is the right one to keep


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

gravitylover said:


> No. Why would anybody in their right mind sell a hot, almost impossible to get model at a significant discount?
> 
> You did fine, yes that's the new price.
> 
> ...


I didn't mind paying full retail as this was the only fatbike with 4.6" boots I could easily obtain without spending a (relatively) small fortune. The moon lander was too heavy and foreign to me (steel). Yampa was too expensive. The 9:zero:7 was an option but I'm not familiar with them. I bought a specialized last year and am familiar with this LBS.

I would have gone with the orange color but the baby blue killed it for me. The black/yellow was my second choice. I thought the camouflage green was an acceptable choice.

Regardless I can't wait for my fatboy!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

Anyone have the spec list for the 15 model?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

*2015 color*

looks good/ gallardo orange/white/cyan.
http://www.4bikes.be/bijlagen/20140619090600_MY15_Early_Launch_Dutch.pdf


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Anyone know pricing on the other 2015 Fatboy's?


----------



## pd4ever (Jun 22, 2014)

j35u5fr34k said:


> green, black, orange. it's a 2015 and the price was $2100.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Did you see any color options for the expert model? Is black/red still available?


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

pd4ever said:


> Did you see any color options for the expert model? Is black/red still available?


I believe it was but am not positive. I can call him back and ask him if desired. That was out of my range so i didn't really pay attention.


----------



## pd4ever (Jun 22, 2014)

j35u5fr34k said:


> I believe it was but am not positive. I can call him back and ask him if desired. That was out of my range so i didn't really pay attention.


No worries. I think im going to head to my LBS tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Can you ask the LBS if they can order the Specialized fat rims alone and how much they cost?


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

When I asked a few weeks ago my LBS said the rim was in the system but didnt have a price or part number yet.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

How light has someone got a Fatboy? I'm 99% sure I'm going to get a Fatboy, I'm just not sure which model. Hopefully some more pics will start showing up of the new models. I was leaning towards a Moto from Bikesdirect but I'd rather support my local LBS who has been great to me.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have mine at 26.5 pounds right now. Not too much left to get lighter, but I'm sure with some of the custom work and weight weenie work you could probably save another half pound.

Here are my specs:

Medium Black/Yellow frame and fork
LB carbon rims on I9 torch hubs with Sapim CX-Ray spokes
Next SL carbon crank with 30 tooth ring
XX1 Cassette, chain and shifter
Candy 3 pedals with Ti axles installed
Thomson Masterpiece Seatpost
Ti railed Specialized Henge Seat
Easton Carbon hi-rise XC-70 Bars (the new 720mm wide version)
Magura MT6 brakes with 203/180 rotors
Specialized Enduro lock on grips


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

bpd131 said:


> I have mine at 26.5 pounds right now. Not too much left to get lighter, but I'm sure with some of the custom work and weight weenie work you could probably save another half pound.
> 
> Here are my specs:
> 
> ...


Wow, that is impressive!

I think I will head down to my LBS and put down a deposit on one.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Put down a deposit on a 2015 Comp in the new Orange color. My LBS thought it might arrive in late July early August. I can't wait! Need to sell my Muk now, going to miss it.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Good choice I may do the same. I was going for the ICT, but this is a better deal all the way around . I like the color
Plus the Spec.shop finances interest free for a year. Hardly miss 170 a month for 12 payments.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

I was considering an ICT as well but I wanted something lighter and the Fatboy is less money, that makes my wife happy. 

I did notice something when I opened up the PDF you posted, it says 170mm rear hub spacing? I thought they were 190? Did they change that this year? I hope not because that would be a deal killer for me.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

must be a typo, I never noticed that


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

Just got mine today.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Please do your laundry first before you ride.


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Please do your laundry first before you ride.


That's my suitcase.


----------



## jeepnpr (Feb 25, 2014)

j35u5fr34k said:


> That's my suitcase.


Did it explode?


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Woo! Heard from my LBS yesterday, and mine should be ready to pick up on Tuesday (a month earlier than expected). Can't wait!


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

If you're having a hard time getting a Fatboy take a trip to visit us (in NYC) and we'll hook you right up. Right now we have a 15 and a 19 in stock and more sizes on the way. I try not to let us run out or have to wait too long before we get more.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

how about XL? A friend of a friend was looking it.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll check tomorrow and let you know. Most likely by next weekend or early the week after.


----------



## OnThaCouch (Oct 2, 2010)

That orange looks sweet. Anyone know if there is a shop in NorCal that has the Fat Boy in stock? I would like to test ride one.

Also would like clarification on the 170 vs. 190 on the 2015s.


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian (May 31, 2014)

Rock and Road Cyclery where I picked up my fatboy has most configurations at their various orange county, ca shops, great dealer, and they know how to set them up well. I love my fatty, it is a blast and much lighter than I expected, I ride it now and leave my Camber at home. I will put it on a diet soon, did some ergo stuff on it and it is very comfortable, and goes anywhere you got the leg to go
Cheers,


----------



## OnThaCouch (Oct 2, 2010)

I live in N. CA. Anyone know of a shop with some in stock and built up?


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Seventh-777 said:


> Woo! Heard from my LBS yesterday, and mine should be ready to pick up on Tuesday (a month earlier than expected). Can't wait!


I hope I get a similar call soon. When did you order yours?

Has anyone heard anything about the 170 vs 190 thing or was it just a typo?


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

Tincup69 said:


> I hope I get a similar call soon. When did you order yours?
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about the 170 vs 190 thing or was it just a typo?


The dealer printed specs from dealer site on my 2015 and was 190.


----------



## one4teen (Jul 13, 2010)

I ordered mine the end of May and was told end of June. That turned into this week if customs was delayed with the holiday weekend. Awaiting a text back from my guy for a new ETA. I need it soon. All these new parts I have for it are lonely...Bar, tubeless setup, new shoes.


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

one4teen said:


> I ordered mine the end of May and was told end of June. That turned into this week if customs was delayed with the holiday weekend. Awaiting a text back from my guy for a new ETA. I need it soon. All these new parts I have for it are lonely...Bar, tubeless setup, new shoes.


I had mine here in two weeks. Why the delay?


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Has anyone weighed there Fatboy fork.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

shoo said:


> Has anyone weighed there Fatboy fork.


Frame weight also would be nice.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Picked mine up today! $1850 out the door. Threw on a set of Saints, and have a 1x10/OneUp planned for it for now, along with a set of riser bars.

Took a short blast and I'm super happy with it. The crappy cassette will get shelved for an XT before winter, and I'll probably toss the brakes as well. Other than that - handles great, damn comfy, and a lot quicker than I expected it to be. It's a freakin' blast - I had a big ol' **** eating grin on my face the whole ride.


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

shoo said:


> Has anyone weighed there Fatboy fork.


Bluto uncut 1773g (if you're curious why I had my fork off to weigh it)

Original Carbon fork. 693g.*


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Seventh-777 said:


> Picked mine up today! $1850 out the door. Threw on a set of Saints, and have a 1x10/OneUp planned for it for now, along with a set of riser bars.
> 
> Took a short blast and I'm super happy with it. The crappy cassette will get shelved for an XT before winter, and I'll probably toss the brakes as well. Other than that - handles great, damn comfy, and a lot quicker than I expected it to be. It's a freakin' blast - I had a big ol' **** eating grin on my face the whole ride.
> 
> ...


Green looks awesome. I was too impatient and just got a black one back in February.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Tincup69 said:


> I hope I get a similar call soon. When did you order yours?
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about the 170 vs 190 thing or was it just a typo?


I ordered mine just about a month ago. It wasn't supposed to be here until mid/late August, so I'm extra stoked about it.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks hans. I could ask one more question if you don't mind. How long is your steerer? I saw a picture of your bike, looked like a medium, but hard to tell for sure.



hans2vt said:


> Bluto uncut 1773g (if you're curious why I had my fork off to weigh it)
> 
> Original Carbon fork. 693g.*


----------



## pd4ever (Jun 22, 2014)

Picked up a Large '15 Expert on Saturday at my LBS that they had just gotten in stock. Loving it so far even after getting a flat after 20 miles on the first ride. Patched it on Sunday with some pre-glued park tools patches but still slowly leaking air. Just patched it with a regular rubber patch and rubber cement tonight. Hoping it can hold air until I can figure out tubeless or split tube.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Has it been confirmed no new colors for the Expert?


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

Actually when I was in the shop Saturday to pick mine up there was still only black and red for the expert. The dealer showed me on the dealer website. It also appeared as though orange was no longer available for the base model though the picture was there. Green and black/yellow still there for the base model.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

j35u5fr34k said:


> Actually when I was in the shop Saturday to pick mine up there was still only black and red for the expert. The dealer showed me on the dealer website. It also appeared as though orange was no longer available for the base model though the picture was there. Green and black/yellow still there for the base model.


Don't tell me that, I have an orange on order.


----------



## GRpufnstuf (Jul 5, 2014)

Well I goofed. I had my XL green Comp under me, ready for pick up, 1.5 months ago and I decided I needed the large. 

"Put the XL up for sale" I said.... "I can wait for the next Large to arrive" I said... The XL sold that day.

Anyway, looks like I'm getting a 2015 model. My LBS tells me they are slated for a large within the next 2 weeks. The Sales Rep also told me that Specialized is working VERY hard to get more bikes out faster for 2015. He was very aware of lost sales to Salsa, Surly, and so on due to disgruntled early adopter/depositors.

The color is a mystery so far, but I'll take whatever shows up first. I just hope there isn't any yellow (gold) involved... I also hope they remain 190mm rear spacing, otherwise I could go with a lot of different 170 bikes. ALso curious about the brakes. Maybe the Euro spec is different? Gemini Tektros seem to be a step up the product line from Draco2. I wonder how they work...


----------



## Rightcoaster (Dec 25, 2006)

Anybody in spec land know if the the "pro" model with the bluto is coming this year? I am torn between this and the Borealis echo. I know I want front suspension as i've spent the last season and a half on a lefty pugs.
Also curious about cost, anybody in the know?


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

GRpufnstuf said:


> Well I goofed. I had my XL green Comp under me, ready for pick up, 1.5 months ago and I decided I needed the large.
> 
> "Put the XL up for sale" I said.... "I can wait for the next Large to arrive" I said... The XL sold that day.
> 
> ...


They are 190. I will take a pic of the dealer spec sheet I have.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Any idea what a stock carbon fork is worth? I'm swapping to a Bluto this weekend and was thinking of selling the stock fork. 

I also asked the Spesh rep around the stock rim and he said they wil lbe offering wheelsets, but no rim only option. I'm curious if the wheels will come in both 135 and 15 hub options.


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

shoo said:


> Thanks hans. I could ask one more question if you don't mind. How long is your steerer? I saw a picture of your bike, looked like a medium, but hard to tell for sure.


It's a large. What measurement did you want exactly? Crown to top of cut steerer? That is 190mm

Other measurements I did for my bluto are...

a2c size...

http://salsacycles.com/files/tech/RockShox_Bluto_Salsa_Fatbike_Fit_Instructions.pdf

511 A2C - 100mm

491 A2C - 80mm

470mm is stock fork&#8230; wow going to 511 will be a lot! *1.5" difference

However, optimum sag is somewhere between a quarter and a third of the total fork travel - on a 100mm travel you'll want around 25-35mm of sag.

511-35mm sag = 476mm&#8230; which is DARN close to my stock of 470mm

511-25mm sag = 486mm&#8230; which lifts my front 16mm or 0.6 inches only..*

So I convinced myself a 100mm is good for Fatboy


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

hans2vt said:


> So I convinced myself a 100mm is good for Fatboy


So did I. I thought 80 wasn't enough and 120 would mess with the geometry too much.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I think it all depends on your riding style. I personally feel the stock Fatboy Geo is a bit steep, so I'm going 120mm Bluto. I like to go fast and ride aggressive. I had a 2011 Rockhopper Pro 29er which came with an 80mm fork and nearly the same geo as the Fatboy and when I tried a 120mm fork on the bike I felt it really opened up what the bike could do. I'm hoping the same happens with the Fatboy.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah, I'm usually a more is better kind of guy when it comes to suspension, hopefully I'm not disappointed. I love the way the Fatboy handles as is but I'm actually more concerned with adding the weight back into the bike.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Adding 2lbs up front is a big deal and was the reason I was holding off, then I tried a Fatbike with a Bluto and it was amazing. The comfort and traction were off the charts and a big improvement and more than justify the weight penalty. 

Now if my Fatboy was a beach/snow cruiser bike I'd leave it with the stock fork, but I want a bike that is more capable on the trails!


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Mr. Lynch said:


> I want a bike that is more capable on the trails!


Me too, good to hear that you have tested and liked it, sounds like we have similar goals.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

My hub arrives today or tomorrow, the Fork should arrive Thursday, and if all goes well the Fork will be installed and the wheel will be rebuilt this weekend! 

My LBS has a couple of the Fatboy Pro models on order, so It will be interesting to compare a built up comp model vs. the Pro.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I have the expert model. I have the rim, waiting on fork, spokes and hub, which should be here on Friday. I hope to build on Friday night and ride on Saturday. I've only built 3 wheels before this, so that's probably more than a little ambitious.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Mr. Lynch said:


> My hub arrives today or tomorrow, the Fork should arrive Thursday, and if all goes well the Fork will be installed and the wheel will be rebuilt this weekend!
> 
> My LBS has a couple of the Fatboy Pro models on order, so It will be interesting to compare a built up comp model vs. the Pro.


Did they mention pricing on the Pro model?


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

Tincup69 said:


> Did they mention pricing on the Pro model?


Where is everyone getting this info, comp, pro, expert? I see no comp or pro model reference anywhere on Google search nor was there anything on the dealer site when I was shown that site just 3-4 days ago.


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

j35u5fr34k said:


> Where is everyone getting this info, comp, pro, expert? I see no comp or pro model reference anywhere on Google search nor was there anything on the dealer site when I was shown that site just 3-4 days ago.


Comp (or just plain Fatboy):
Specialized Bicycle Components

Expert:
Specialized Bicycle Components

Pro (2015 model):
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/new-fatboy-pro-sighting-918659.html


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

CJones said:


> Comp (or just plain Fatboy):
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> Expert:
> ...


Thanks and I seem to recall the LBS stating Spec scrapped the Pro model for 15 m.y.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Did my first real ride on it today! Here's an obligatory pic:










I'm super happy with the geometry on this thing. I'm 5'10/175lbs and the medium fits me spot on. I picked up a set of Atlas bars for the riser and a 100mm stem that should have the front end pretty much perfect. The ground controls are great, and at 10psi I was plowing through everything no problem. The stock gearing climbs REALLY well, and the whole bike is just a heck of a lot faster and more nimble than I expected it to be.

One minor sniggle: You can really get used to not hearing chain slap when you run a clutch derailleur. I have one on my regular MTB and will definitely be putting one on this.

The one thing that I flat out don't like about it is the brakes. Holy hell, these things are an abomination. I may just be spoiled by the XT set on my Scalpel, but it's like they have two settings - slow you down a little bit, and lock right up. Even after properly bedding in the calipers they are a pretty big disappointment on a ~$2000 bike. They're going in the bin first thing and getting replaced with XTs, which are already in the mail as I type this.

Brakes aside, this thing completely kicks ass and I'm definitely glad I went with it.


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

Seventh-777 said:


> Did my first real ride on it today! Here's an obligatory pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't a type 2 RD?


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I have the Expert model that has Shimano Deore brakes, after riding it for a while I had to swap the Elixirs on my RIP9 because they sucked so bad compared to the Deore brakes. I got some XTs for my RIP9 and now the Deore brakes feel weak compared to the Deore brakes. I'll probably not swap the Deore brakes any time soon, they are good enough for my purposes, but XTs are much better. Amazing you can get those things for $100 a wheel. 

This my first bike with a clutch derailleur, it is indeed nice.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

j35u5fr34k said:


> Isn't a type 2 RD?


Maybe on the expert? Mine's just a Comp, so it's a SRAM X7.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes, on the Expert its an X0 clutch derailleur.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

j35u5fr34k said:


> Isn't a type 2 RD?


The base model like I got only comes with a standard RD, not a clutch model! I also immediately went to a clutch, actually XX! for me. I love the 1X...


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

bpd131 said:


> The base model like I got only comes with a standard RD, not a clutch model! I also immediately went to a clutch, actually XX! for me. I love the 1X...











Type 2 on the 2015 comp model.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

j35u5fr34k said:


> Type 2 on the 2015 comp model.


Huh. I have the Gemini brakes, but definitely have the X7 derailleur. I think mine's a 2015 (it was ordered a month ago, and I took delivery yesterday). The website says that the brakes should be Tektro Draco, but lists the X7 on the comp:

Specialized Bicycle Components

/shrug


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

Seventh-777 said:


> Huh. I have the Gemini brakes, but definitely have the X7 derailleur. I think mine's a 2015 (it was ordered a month ago, and I took delivery yesterday). The website says that the brakes should be Tektro Draco, but lists the X7 on the comp:
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> /shrug


It should say type 2 on the derailleur


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

j35u5fr34k said:


> It should say type 2 on the derailleur


Well I'll be damned. If anyone needs me, I'll be... standing over in the corner... feeling like an idiot. Mine is indeed a Type 2. It friggin' slaps like unholy hell though - maybe mine's a dud, or just a bad setup?


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

Seventh-777 said:


> Well I'll be damned. If anyone needs me, I'll be... standing over in the corner... feeling like an idiot. Mine is indeed a Type 2. It friggin' slaps like unholy hell though - maybe mine's a dud, or just a bad setup?


Maybe see if u can find a document on this guy. Might just need to be tightened. My last bike had an XT Shadow+. Way nicer.


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

j35u5fr34k said:


> Maybe see if u can find a document on this guy. Might just need to be tightened. My last bike had an XT Shadow+. Way nicer.


Also is the clutch engaged or turned on? Not sure if there is an on/off switch.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

What I thought was weird is on the 14 Comp they have a basic x7 RD, but it has a carbon cage.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

For the clutch model there is no on/off. To tighten it you have to pop off the little black cap on the clutch to access the T25 bolt, remove that, then use a 3mm allen on the bolt on the inside and a 2mm on the bold on the backside of the clutch and tighten it up.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr. Lynch said:


> For the clutch model there is no on/off. To tighten it you have to pop off the little black cap on the clutch to access the T25 bolt, remove that, then use a 3mm allen on the bolt on the inside and a 2mm on the bold on the backside of the clutch and tighten it up.


Thanks! I was actually looking for a manual to RTFM, haha. I'm used to the big switch-thing on my XT Shadow+. Hopefully it just needs adjusting, and apologies for the derail! (hey... the "derail"... get it?)


----------



## pd4ever (Jun 22, 2014)

One thing I noticed between the '14 and '15 models is they removed the bit of color on the seat post that matched the bike. My '15 Expert doesn't have red on the seatpost and I noticed that in a few other recent pics. I'm not sure if the seatpost itself is a different model or they just stopped adding the paint/decal to it.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

I noticed on the 2015 Orange model. No matching paint on stem and post as you say, also a third water bottle mount and a whopping 1/2 " more stem spacers. Cranks appear a little diff. 


Pedaling


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

pd4ever said:


> One thing I noticed between the '14 and '15 models is they removed the bit of color on the seat post that matched the bike. My '15 Expert doesn't have red on the seatpost and I noticed that in a few other recent pics. I'm not sure if the seatpost itself is a different model or they just stopped adding the paint/decal to it.


Probably saved a penny by leaving it off.


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

Mr. Lynch said:


> For the clutch model there is no on/off. To tighten it you have to pop off the little black cap on the clutch to access the T25 bolt, remove that, then use a 3mm allen on the bolt on the inside and a 2mm on the bold on the backside of the clutch and tighten it up.


I popped the cap off with a razor knife and tightened the t55 1/2 turn with an 8 mm allen.


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

Seventh-777 said:


> Thanks! I was actually looking for a manual to RTFM, haha. I'm used to the big switch-thing on my XT Shadow+. Hopefully it just needs adjusting, and apologies for the derail! (hey... the "derail"... get it?)


Here's a good write up on the clutch. Looks like I need to remove that t55 cap...

http://bicyclingaustralia.com.au/2013/08/sram-type-2-overhaul?page=show


----------



## pd4ever (Jun 22, 2014)

It also looks like the red bits on the saddle and stem are gone on the '15 expert. Definitely a downgrade comparing mine to last years model.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

That's an upgrade , not a downgrade. There is plenty of color without the accents. Something I never cared for


Pedaling


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

The first things I swapped on my Fatboy were the stem and seatpost so having the color match stuff on them makes them less useful to me!


----------



## bs3833 (Jun 30, 2014)

Where did you see the orange model, saw the skittles green one a few posts back but not the orange ? Thanks


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

There are some pictures of the orange one a few pages back, maybe page 41?


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

I want one so bad. Of all the fat bikes that I've been obsessing over I think Specialized hit the nail on the head with the 90 mm rims and tires.


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

RockyJo1 said:


> I want one so bad. Of all the fat bikes that I've been obsessing over I think Specialized hit the nail on the head with the 90 mm rims and tires.


I sold all my bikes so I could get one. Worth it!


----------



## Oldgt (Jul 1, 2012)

I could sell all my bikes and wouldn't care. As long as I have my fatboy!


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Would anyone happen to have a link handy to a spot that I can order a spare 4.6 Ground Control? I'm not having much Google-fu luck, and I'd like to have one on hand in case I need it.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't believe you can buy anything Specialized mail order, LBS only.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Jisch said:


> I don't believe you can buy anything Specialized mail order, LBS only.


Aaah gotcha. Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## pd4ever (Jun 22, 2014)

You can buy directly from Specialized's website
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Jisch said:


> I don't believe you can buy anything Specialized mail order, LBS only.


Actually you can order right from Specialized website. This link is for US Specialized Bicycle Components
Click, choose your tire (there is only one fat tire anyway), and purchase. I've done it, they are quick and they ship 2 day cheap if you spend enough. Compile a list of all the stuff you need and do it in one shipment, it all the same price. Although 1 fat tire might bring you too the threshold of cheaper shipping. They are NOT cheap. I just pinch flatted this last weekend. It is tubeless too. I really hit my LB carbon rims hard, but not a mark on them....the tire?.. not so much.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I did not know you could order from them direct.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Jisch said:


> I did not know you could order from them direct.


Yeah, they are actually very fast, but you pay full MSRP of course.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

We have a couple of large and xl on the way to my shop middle of next week. Green and Orange large and orange xl. I think we also have an expert or two on the way as well.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

gravitylover said:


> We have a couple of large and xl on the way to my shop middle of next week. Green and Orange large and orange xl. I think we also have an expert or two on the way as well.


What part of the country are you from? Hoping mine comes in soon.


----------



## Sardo Numspa (Jul 11, 2014)

first post.
just put a deposit today on an Orange/Cyan fatboy and expect to get it late next month here in Dubai.
cant wait to bash some dunes with it.


----------



## Beny (Dec 15, 2008)

Also Fatboy's in Belgium
Expert in size XL
Changed:
Gripshift to X0 Triggers
Grips
SPD pedals
Saddle to Avatar
Brakes to Shimano XT


----------



## GRpufnstuf (Jul 5, 2014)

Specialized finally updated their early launch section for the US website

Specialized Bicycle Components

the $2000-2100 MSRP for the comp makes me think they'll be selling a mix of 2014 and 2015 specs. Maybe leftovers that shipped late?

190mm not 170.

Gemini brakes.

Is is this old news, maybe I was browsing from my computers cache...


----------



## bs3833 (Jun 30, 2014)

We cant wait, my wife and I have two Experts on order and are getting real anxious to receive them. We are new to the site and have enjoyed the experiences and knowledge to be gained here. We will be sure to post pics of the bikes as well as our adventures when we receive them. !! Thanks


----------



## jeepnpr (Feb 25, 2014)

LBS called me today and said my Fatboy Expert has shipped and is enroute, ETA possibly this week or next. Great news since last week they told me it was still expected beginning to mid Aug. Can't wait, wait as Bluto and hub are already here waiting for bike. 😃


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

bs3833 said:


> We cant wait, my wife and I have two Experts on order and are getting real anxious to receive them. We are new to the site and have enjoyed the experiences and knowledge to be gained here. We will be sure to post pics of the bikes as well as our adventures when we receive them. !! Thanks


You won't be disappointed! I'm a few rides in and this is my first fat bike. Just an outrageously fun bike to ride - you're gonna love 'em!


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

SaborExplosivo said:


> Yup, I ran 30 tooth all winter and just changed it over to a 32.


Older post, and a bit of a newbie question here.. I have my 1x10 parts here (race face 32t) and am not sure exactly what kind of bash guard I need. I don't have the tabs - do I need any old 32t bash guard, and just longer crank bolts? Or is there something else that I'm not thinking of?


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Seventh-777 said:


> Older post, and a bit of a newbie question here.. I have my 1x10 parts here (race face 32t) and am not sure exactly what kind of bash guard I need. I don't have the tabs - do I need any old 32t bash guard, and just longer crank bolts? Or is there something else that I'm not thinking of?


Race face narrow wide? Skip the bash guard, I did with my 30t ring. Unless you go over tons of logs that are huge you don't need it in my opinion.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

hans2vt said:


> Race face narrow wide? Skip the bash guard, I did with my 30t ring. Unless you go over tons of logs that are huge you don't need it in my opinion.


Yeah, the narrow/wide 32T. I run it on my regular MTB and love the gearing with the OneUp in the back. I may switch to a 30T for the winter, but I've been having a blast on my usual singletrack with it.

I definitely want to run a guard - I occasionally hit stuff.  It's just cheap peace of mind, really. Plus they look cool (which totally improves performance!).


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I ran the 34T without a bash in the spring, after hitting the chain and/or ring on rocks several times I decided I needed a bash guard. Even if I went down to a 30T I am not sure I'd run without a bash around here - though I do see some folks going that way (fat or not), they must be more skilled than I am.


----------



## Rightcoaster (Dec 25, 2006)

*me too....*



Jisch said:


> I ran the 34T without a bash in the spring, after hitting the chain and/or ring on rocks several times I decided I needed a bash guard. Even if I went down to a 30T I am not sure I'd run without a bash around here - though I do see some folks going that way (fat or not), they must be more skilled than I am.


I cannot imagine riding without a bash in the northeast!


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Same here. Even though I'm running a 30t ring I like having a bash guard. 
Yesterday I finally got my Bluto, so hopefully next week I'll have it all ready to go. I got the 120mm version and the Origin8 hub and re-lacing the stock wheel to it.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Rightcoaster said:


> I cannot imagine riding without a bash in the northeast!


I 2nd that, and run a bash on my Fatty and Stumpy.

However on my recent hardtail build I went without bash and have not had an issue (yet, though a couple close calls and I'm very wary of the potential)


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

bad andy said:


> I 2nd that, and run a bash on my Fatty and Stumpy.
> 
> However on my recent hardtail build I went without bash and have not had an issue (yet, though a couple close calls and I'm very wary of the potential)


I guess that's it more than anything else, with a bash I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

I am in NE, and I have never run a bash guard and never had any issues. That can only mean one thing!!!!!! I need to step up my game and stop being a puZZy.

Jisch, Bluto is on my fat bike and I am riding it tonite.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I can't ride tonight - have fun and let me know what you think. I loved the ride, need more time in the saddle to get it set up, but first impressions are very good.


----------



## one4teen (Jul 13, 2010)

I finally got it! First ride impression was that I hate the gripshift, but that's me. Otherwise, this beast grips. I cruised up my normal climb, and bombed the singletrack. I loved it so much, I actually climbed back up to do it again. I need to figure out psi, but the second trip down, I did let out a pound and it was much better.

Some notes that I've seen comments on in here. Yes, mine's the 2015 with the Type 2 x7 rear D. They also left more exposed steerer. There are still 2 spacers below the stem, but they aren't the skinnies. The handlebars are also different on the spec sheets, and my brake handles do not touch the top tube (as i have them adjusted).

My XL, stock from the shop weighed in at 33.12 lbs. I did swap out the seat and post already. If you want any more info, just let me know. I'll be here smiling.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

What bash guards are you guys running on the stock cranks? I slapped on my 32T today:










And while it looks awesome, the FSA guard that I got for it won't work unless I run extra long bolts or something like that.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I put on a BBG, I needed longer bolts.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Jisch said:


> I put on a BBG, I needed longer bolts.


Thanks. Got a pic, by chance?

Were they 15mm bolts?


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll take one in the morning., but sure how long the bolts are.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Jisch said:


> I ran the 34T without a bash in the spring, after hitting the chain and/or ring on rocks several times I decided I needed a bash guard. Even if I went down to a 30T I am not sure I'd run without a bash around here - though I do see some folks going that way (fat or not), they must be more skilled than I am.


I've got too many logs and rocks on my trails not to run a bash guard.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

That's what I think too, but I see lots if people running single rings with no bash around here.


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 20, 2008)

Has anyone thought about buying the Motobecane Sturgis for the Bluto and selling the rest of the bike? Not sure if it would be cost effective.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

j35u5fr34k said:


> Has anyone thought about buying the Motobecane Sturgis for the Bluto and selling the rest of the bike? Not sure if it would be cost effective.


Yes for the Bluto and the tires.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Well I had my first ride last night on the Fatboy with a 100mm Bluto. It was a great ride and everything was as expected. I ran my tire all the way up to 9 psi for these two reasons; 1) I pinched flatted the tubeless tire the other day and I did not want that to happen a again, 2) I wanted to lessen the effect extremely low tire pressure has on steering to better judge the fork. On hard ground anything below 6psi really pulls the steering everywhere

First I went with the 100mm even though it was recommended by Specialized to use the 80mm. I think the steering did wander ever so slightly more because of the geometry change, but still nowhere near as bad as low pressure on hard ground. Still difficult to pinpoint specific problems with those big soft tires. It was nothing unmanageable at all, even at high speed, rocky, twisting and turning. I ran it at 25% sag and I used a a lot of the compression damping. Between the tire and the suspension the trail was smoothed out nicely. All that said, if you only run the 4.6" tires like me, I do think the 80mm would be enough. That would keep the geo much closer to original spec. I generally believe 80mm is not enough in the NE, but for this bike and of course, depending on your type of riding, it might be enough.

I actually did this ride like a SS ride with minimal shifting, but this does have climbs and descents. I wanted to check the damping with some stand and mash pedal bobbing, and it was great. This is good news because I am gonna alternate this set up with a SS rear wheel.

Overall it adds 2.4 pounds to your bike and I did notice the heavier front end lifting over obstacles, but I think that is to be expected. It definitely changed the ride for the better for my NE roots, rocks and logs everywhere. I think it was great upgrade, except now I have less need for my geared HT bike.

Also the clearance from turning the bars 90 degrees, the compression knob at its closest point is about 7mm from the frame. I ride a MED frame. This may be an issue for a size small frame. 

If anyone needs any other specific info let me know.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

j35u5fr34k said:


> Has anyone thought about buying the Motobecane Sturgis for the Bluto and selling the rest of the bike? Not sure if it would be cost effective.


Yeah, swap front ends. Then you end up with a FB/ Bluto and a pretty nice spare bike with a carbon fork for around 400 bucks.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

bpd131 said:


> Well I had my first ride last night on the Fatboy with a 100mm Bluto.


Cool and consistent with my experience today (on the same trails). I have about 10 PSI in front and 8 or so in back. I'm thinking of adding a bit more to the back, I had a couple of soft hits on the rim today and I don't think I need as much cushion in back. I weigh 175 or so fully loaded and I have about 90 PSI in the fork. I didn't notice much bob when pedaling and my o-ring indicated I used all the travel - I reset the o-ring a few times and in the higher speed sections it was at the top again - though I never felt it.

Definitely a good time.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Jisch said:


> That's what I think too, but I see lots if people running single rings with no bash around here.


yeah, there are plenty of guys that I ride with that get by just fine without one, even on a fatbike, but I can only manual over about 80% of the rocks and logs on my trails, the rest are a doozy and as big as I am, i would kill chains and rings.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

I put the 42T OneUp on today, and ditched the crappy Sunrace cassette in lieu of an 11-36 XT. Just need a bash guard (and some extra links for my chain) and it's set. It actually shifts pretty well even like this - no problems with the stock X7 derailleur.

it's worth noting - my bike has 40 miles on it, and the stock cassette already chewed the hell out of the freehub body. I had to bonk the crap out of it with a rubber mallet to get it off.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

What made you guys choose a fatboy over a moto nighttrain? when I compared the two the NT is the better buy.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

LOL, NT has only been out a week


Pedaling


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok, I'll add one negative to the Fatboy - I twisted a link in the chain today and had to take one link out of the chain - its now almost too small to get the big gear out back. They should have left more room in the chain! New one ordered and I can ride it until it gets here.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's the BBG on my Fatboy


----------



## GRpufnstuf (Jul 5, 2014)

wait sec... Fatboy, Night Train, Sturgis... I know specialized has owned fatboy for a long time. I've owned the tires, the BMX bike (UGLY) and I have an Orange Fatboy comp on order BUT Harley is going to be sueing someone soon if this naming trend keeps up.

Next will be the deluxe BuzzSaw called "Soft Tail Heritage"


----------



## jeepnpr (Feb 25, 2014)

GRpufnstuf said:


> wait sec... Fatboy, Night Train, Sturgis... I know specialized has owned fatboy for a long time. I've owned the tires, the BMX bike (UGLY) and I have an Orange Fatboy comp on order BUT Harley is going to be sueing someone soon if this naming trend keeps up.
> 
> Next will be the deluxe BuzzSaw called "Soft Tail Heritage"


I can say this HD is very protective of their names and rightly so. Hell, they even had their sound patented a few years back when Honda came out with the Magnum (Ace I believe) and it sounded too similar for Harley to ignore. 
Specialized's fatbike is the "FATBOY" and Harley's is the "FAT BOY". That break in the name makes it a totally different animal in copyright world.
I'm not a lawyer but I believe they are safe.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Also Specialized had a chopper style bike a few years back using the same Fatboy name.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

You can use the same name as long as the products are in different Trademark classes. 
You can use "Windows" if your glass company, but not if you make software or computer related items. Microsoft would be on you quick. 

Now if the Specialized Fatboy was an ebike (considered a motor vehicle) than HD might have a complaint, but for a bicycle I think they are in the clear.


----------



## Oldgt (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah, I dont see a big,hairy, leather clad, beer belly having, long beard looking into a new ride and googling "fatboy" and spotting a fat bike then deciding to pass on the V-twin for a more.....Shall we say "reasonable purchase"


----------



## bs3833 (Jun 30, 2014)

*We got them!!!*

Picked them up after work with one ride in. We are fired up, what a ride ! His and hers Fatboy's


----------



## AdventureRider (Jul 17, 2014)

Awesome. Like the red cages too.


----------



## SworksDan (Nov 29, 2011)

rjedoaks said:


> looks good/ gallardo orange/white/cyan.
> http://www.4bikes.be/bijlagen/20140619090600_MY15_Early_Launch_Dutch.pdf


LBS received a 2015 Comp in the Orange.. Awesome color in person. The Orange and the Blue splotch are both brighter than appear in the catalog.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

bs3833 said:


> Picked them up after work with one ride in. We are fired up, what a ride ! His and hers Fatboy's
> View attachment 910252
> View attachment 910253


I find it funny she bought a Fatboy and is wearing a Harley Davidson shirt....think Specialized will try to sue HD....lol


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

LBS called today and let me know my orange Comp was in and ready to go. Out of town until Friday but I can't wait to pick it up!


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow that was quick.


----------



## Elkonquistador (Jul 24, 2014)

Just picked up mine today. Also went with the white Bennies.







The orange def grabs your attention in person.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Jisch said:


> Ok, I'll add one negative to the Fatboy - I twisted a link in the chain today and had to take one link out of the chain - its now almost too small to get the big gear out back. They should have left more room in the chain! New one ordered and I can ride it until it gets here.


You want them to sell the bike with the chain too long?
You don't think have chain slap and possible poor shifting is a bad thing?


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I always leave a couple extra links in when I put a chain on (and every bike I've ever bought had a few extra links). This is the first time I've ever had a chain come up short after a single break/fix, but maybe things have changed.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Just add a quick link/power link.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

yep, I can fix it, just surprised it came without any room for a fix, that's all.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Picked mine up today and it looks even better in person. The orange looks awesome in person. Swapped out the brakes for some XT's and I'm going to attempt to convert to tubeless. I will post some pics once I actually get out and ride it.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

We have most colors and sizes and a full run of experts in stock now. pm me...


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Jisch said:


> I always leave a couple extra links in when I put a chain on (and every bike I've ever bought had a few extra links). This is the first time I've ever had a chain come up short after a single break/fix, but maybe things have changed.


Just because you are doing it wrong doesn't mean it's right.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't break chains a lot, but it does happen, I'd rather not have to change my chain after breaking it once. I don't think having a few extra links impacts my shifting, but hey what do I know.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, it's funny. Chains have been slapping forever, now a der without a clutch is a mortal sin


Pedaling


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah you can buy a pack of power links pretty cheap. I always carry a couple in my seat bag.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I usually carry quick links, I just picked up some 10sp ones today, my other bike is a 9sp, but even with a quick link i had to take out a twisted link, which made the chain too short. I got a new chain today and, horrors of horrors I left an extra link in.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

I think it has the same cheap chain as my Cooker? Which I also twisted a link on and broke 2 times.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

The one that came on the Fatboy Expert was a hollow pin (not sure what brand), its the first and last time I'll have one of those on my bike, I broke another link today before replacing the chain.


----------



## Oldgt (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah, I broke the chain on my fatboy comp within 50 miles. Now running a Shimano. No problems.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Jisch said:


> I don't break chains a lot, but it does happen, I'd rather not have to change my chain after breaking it once. I don't think having a few extra links impacts my shifting, but hey what do I know.


Just look up the terms "Too short", "Too long" and "Correct length".
The first 2 mean you're doing it wrong....the last one has "correct" right in it.
It's not Rocket Surgery.
Or is it?


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I do it the same way every time I've ever changed a chain - make sure its long enough for the biggest two rings I'll use and not so long that I can't use the smallest I'll use. If that's wrong, then I'm wrong.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Few pics from my first ride.


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

^^^Like that orange!!!!!


----------



## Louie Escobar (Jul 6, 2014)

Got my Fatboy yesterday....Awesome Bike!


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

My LBS now has two orange ones in stock. I did not like that color in pictures, but OMG, it looks fantastic in person!!!!!!


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm really digging the orange as well.


----------



## jfrbikes (May 16, 2011)

Had my first crash of the bike, season, and first one over 31 years old.

It has been raining in Fort Collins for the past 30 something hours, all the single track is just muck. New bike so i am riding no matter what. commuted to work on pavement, threw back pack in employee area, then went to find something that would be dry enough to ride.

Came from hard pack damp running trail left-hander onto soaking wet wooden bridge. The slick was even too much for 4.6" of happiness I wedged myself and the bike in between the two sides of the bridge. huge mark on shoulder as i tried to fly over railing. Don't worry the bike is fine, no scratches or broken parts. I moved the bars a little on impact but my 4mm got that back to straight.

Still loving the bike. But the skinny tire guys can sure drop me on the road.


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Tincup69 said:


> Few pics from my first ride.
> 
> View attachment 911578
> View attachment 911579


Oh they are so dainty without a bluto fork. I forgot what my bike used to look like!


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I love my Green Fatboy, but man, that Orange looks amazing!


----------



## jfrbikes (May 16, 2011)

New surly rim strips. I did have to run the stock white ones under the translucent Surly ones to get the bright color.

Portal bike away.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Did a bunch of mods this past week.










BB7's with sintered pads and Cleansweep rotors, 180 front and rear:


















X7 Shifter, couldn't get on with the grip shift, especially with the 1x10. That's an 11-32 Shimano XT cassette with the OneUp 42T, and a Race Face 32T N/W up front.










And the all important trail bell!


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone have any clever suggestions on things to mount in the bottle cage spot? I always run a hyrdo pack, so no need for cages.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

salsa anything cage for the 3 hole spot.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

I've been test riding every fat bike I can: Fatboys, Surley's, Minnesotans, Salsas, and a Farley. Out of all, the Fatboy Expert rode the best by far. Two minutes into my test ride, I was plowing through a boulder field of softball to bowling ball sized river rocks as suggested by the LBS. I was amazed at how the Fatboy tractored through conditions that would have been a disaster on my 29er. I tried to convince myself that I would be just as happy on a Minnesota 2.0 or 3.0, but the Fatboy's brakes, shifting, gear ratios and build quality justified the much higher price tag. I have a 2015 Fatboy Expert on the way and for the first time in years, I'm looking forward to winter.


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

Bought a comp last week at a LBS. I took one look at the cassette and ordered a XTR. While i was at it i got a Race Face carbon post and some Xpedo magnesium pedals. I need a new crank now. Any ideas? I only need a single ring up front, probably a 30T. It would be nice not to buy a new BB too, but i am guessing not much will work with the OEM BB. Price is not necessarily the deciding factor so any exotic suggestions are welcome.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Xylx said:


> Bought a comp last week at a LBS. I took one look at the cassette and ordered a XTR. While i was at it i got a Race Face carbon post and some Xpedo magnesium pedals. I need a new crank now. Any ideas? I only need a single ring up front, probably a 30T. It would be nice not to buy a new BB too, but i am guessing not much will work with the OEM BB. Price is not necessarily the deciding factor so any exotic suggestions are welcome.


I run the Race Face Next SL 170mm spindle with the 30T N/W chain ring. Works well with the rest of the XX1 drive train. My buddy runs the same crank and chain ring with his 10 speed rear set up. Light, strong and works well. I used their cinch BB. Race Face PF30 cups have bearings that sit outside the shell like a regular BB, but with a PF interface. Good luck.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Just got mine Fatboy last Sunday and have already replace the handlebar to Answer and Brakes to XT, big difference with the XT. Next step will be the grip shift out and XT components in. I know that Specialized is coming out with a Fatboy Pro which has all XT components and Bluto for $4100 but there's no release date as of yet...


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I found it cheaper to just built my own "Pro" model. Half the parts I used I had laying around any!


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

4100 bucks! these bike prices are getting insane.


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Mr. Lynch said:


> I found it cheaper to just built my own "Pro" model. Half the parts I used I had laying around any!


Somehow I don't mind the base parts although people say they are in crappy. Chain, cassette, brakes, even grip shift isn't too bad. I changed handle bar so no frame bump and added bluto and 1x chain ring. Maybe its better I don't experience the XT brakes or I'll be dissatisfied with the tecktro cheapo.

Its fun to see what every one is doing to make their Fatboy their own.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Absolutely love my Fatboy. I never tried the stock Tecktro's, I had my LBS switch them out for XT's. XT's are freakin' sweet!


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

I've ridden a lot of different brakes both in the high and low end.

The stock tecktro's on the Fatboy are the best feeling low end brake I've ridden, and even start to reach into the territory of some of the supposedly high end brakes.

I was going to swap them out immediately, but was pleasantly surprised. Would I run them dh, in the bike park? No. But I've put them through their paces on steeper technical stuff, and fast flowy stuff, and they are reliable and predictable.

The cranks and rings are getting nextsl and 1x10 in a month or so. God damn the nextsl's I have on my other bike have ruined me for any other crank and bb setup.

Swapped for a carbon bar and post, and an atlas 50mm stem, decent pedals. Was gonna swap out the grip shift immediately too, but it works better with big winter mitts than paddle shifters, so the jury is still out on that one.

Might get a bluto in the next run, but I didn't really miss front suspension. Maybe I will now that I have a titanium collar bone and a bunch of screws jostling around.


----------



## maineCommuter (Aug 4, 2014)

I test rode the black/red fat boy expert today. Actually it was first ever time on a fat bike. Wow. So much tire to push around but it was a great experience. Not sure I cared for the handlebars but otherwise it felt great.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Just ordered some X9 shifters since I can't stand those grip shift, hand too big and is always contacting the shifter so if I hit a jump or roots, my hands accidently rotate the shifters. As for the XT brakes, I've them on my other bikes and they are great and now they're on my Fatboy and I can tell a big difference when going down hills or just need to stop quickly and the other best part; they're quiet....very silent.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I have adjusted to the gripshift, I wasn't sure at first, but it has been fine for me. I have the Expert with the Deore brakes - they are good enough that I realized I had to swap the Elixirs on my RIP. I put XTs on the RIP and they are much better than the Deores, but not so much that I want to swap the Fatboy brakes out. 

I added a carbon bar, just because I found one cheap and a Command Post, I would really rather have a Reverb, but its passable and I got it for $100. I just put a 30T narrow/wide up front, I'm not 100% sold on this yet I think I'll need to put a 42T on the back for that to be truly comfortable for me. 

Oh and the Bluto too, there's enough of my comments on that floating about, but huge improvement for summer riding.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I hear/mostly bashing of the Tektro brakes, what makes them worse - less stopping power, or do they squeal? 

I have a 2013 Rockhopper (and love it, so that should clue you in to my unsophisticated bike riding palette) and those brakes squeal furiously and I hate it. Didn't do that on the test ride. Looking at a Fatboy (among almost all other fatties, ha), and really don't want the squealling again.


----------



## maineCommuter (Aug 4, 2014)

I rode one yesterday and the brakes did not squeal at all.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I've really been enjoying the fatboy. It's becoming my primary bike, so I've decided to upgrade a few things. I hope to have it finished this weekend. Here's the parts I have for it.

Fork - Rockshox Bluto
Wheels (tubeless) - Sun Ringle MuleFut Rims & Hope Fatsno Hubs built by Mike Curiak
Bars - Easton Haven Carbon
Seatpost - KS Lev
Seat - WTB Rocket V SLT
Shifter - XTR (10spd)
Derailleur - XT
Cassette - XT
Chain - XT
Chain ring - race face 30 narrow-wide
Brakes - BB7
Grips - Lizard Skins
Pedals - Canfield Ultimate Crampon

My next challenge will be to figure out what to do with all the leftover parts. If I can find a decent deal on a frame, I may build another bike :duh:


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice build! 
I actually really liked the grip shift, but when I swapped to SLX brakes I couldnt reach the levers without sliding my hands in, and when my hands were in good position for the brakes, I'd accidentally shift when I'd stand and "attack" a climb. 

I was running the stock rotors with my SLX brakes but the made horrible noises. I swapped to some SLX rotors and all is good now!


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Mr. Lynch, do you believe braking noises then comes from cheap rotors? Or does it generally depend, do you think?


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

bpd131 said:


> I run the Race Face Next SL 170mm spindle with the 30T N/W chain ring. Works well with the rest of the XX1 drive train. My buddy runs the same crank and chain ring with his 10 speed rear set up. Light, strong and works well. I used their cinch BB. Race Face PF30 cups have bearings that sit outside the shell like a regular BB, but with a PF interface. Good luck.


Hi bpd131! I am looking to change my setup to a race face next sl and X01 setup. What free body adapter did you use to fit on the Fatboy rear hub? It's the only piece of the puzzle I need to confirm. Thanks very much.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

With my XT brakes the rotors are not squeaking and I have seen my LBS pass a rag soak with rubbing alcohol and the sound would disappear. The OEM Rotors are good for now, pretty sure they'll wore out faster than the ICE.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Specialized has a carbon fatbike??


----------



## thumpermeister (Dec 27, 2013)

RockyJo1 said:


> Specialized has a carbon fatbike??


I found this while looking for 2015 images. Brace yourself - she is hot. Carbon fork an wheels. Same frame. And in my opinion nicer than the pro model.

https://brimages.bikeboardmedia.net...y-expert-fat-bike-mountain-bike01-600x450.jpg

The Fatboy Expert gets a silvery paint scheme with massive 4.8″ tires sitting aboard HED's carbon fat bike rims, which are held in place by an alloy frame and carbon rigid fork. Magura brakes, SRAM 1×11 drivetrain on Race Face NEXT carbon cranks and a subdued black cockpit make this the lightweight choice.

Photo Gallery ? More 2015 Specialized Mountain Bikes & One More Road Tire


----------



## ShopJerk (Jul 24, 2014)

Just home from the LBS.....after lurking and shopping for a few months, I'm a giddy Fatboy owner.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats! Same color as mine. Now you need to start doing upgrades....once you break it in. Enjoy


----------



## jfrbikes (May 16, 2011)

I am pretty pumped tomorrow is first day I am taking FatBoy on a actual single track ride


----------



## Muledozer (Jul 24, 2014)

Nice choice on the FatBoy! I was out on some fast swooping Redwood grove trails, with a lot of stairs to climb. My FB performed well, and kicked butt on stair climbs.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

hans2vt said:


> Maybe its better I don't experience the XT brakes or I'll be dissatisfied with the tecktro cheapo.


FWIW, I run XTs on my regular MTB, and was also in the "I can't justify blowing $300 on brakes on day 1" club with my Fatboy Comp, since it's primarily a winter toy for me.

I grabbed a set of BB7s for $90 off of Amazon and they are infinitely better than the terrible Tektro brakes that the bike comes with. They aren't XTs (which are worth every penny, don't get me wrong) but for around a hundred bucks you'd be hard pressed to find a better bang for your buck.

Edit: i also went on the cheap and swapped the rotors out for a 180/180 set of Avid Cleansweep G2s, and other than when they're wet (which makes even the best brakes warble) they've been blissfully quiet after 100 miles of mud/rain/singletrack. $30 per rotor, plus like ten bucks for the adapter kit to run the 180 in the rear.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00553YPOE


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

ShopJerk said:


> Just home from the LBS.....after lurking and shopping for a few months, I'm a giddy Fatboy owner.


Did your Hollywood rack work well for the fat boy transit? I need a rack! Do you like the knob tightening system or would rather the top bar ratchet?


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Just get SLX brakes from the German site for $116!
Disc Brake Set SLX BR-M675-B | Disc Brake - Sets

Shipping is a flat $27 so I generally get a few buddies together and we stock up on cheap Shimano parts and Schwalbe tires!


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I got XTs on a price match from Jenson a few months ago for $109/wheel.


----------



## ShopJerk (Jul 24, 2014)

Nash04 said:


> Congrats! Same color as mine. Now you need to start doing upgrades....once you break it in. Enjoy


Thanks! No, seriously...thanks!

Absolutely loving everything about this thing! Except the shifters. I'm a trigger snob, and I'm really hating on the shifters. But I'm committed to giving them time. For grippies, they do work good. Would much rather be clickin' some triggers right now.

Loving the gearing range. Was thinking 1x10, but the larger range is perfect for what I'm doing.


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

hans2vt said:


> Did your Hollywood rack work well for the fat boy transit? I need a rack! Do you like the knob tightening system or would rather the top bar ratchet?


If you are looking for a rack. Look no further than 1up USA. Rated for 50lbs per bike when carrying four bikes. That's 200lbs total. Simple on and off by securing the wheels, and it is solid.


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

Q: I'm 5.6 with an 31" inseam , wich size would you recomend ? Smll/med ? Thx.


----------



## Muledozer (Jul 24, 2014)

Christ D said:


> Q: I'm 5.6 with an 31" inseam , wich size would you recomend ? Smll/med ? Thx.


I'm barely 5.5, with 30" inseam, and small should fit perfect from a standover point. Any shops in your area w/small you can try? For me, the small is a tad too tall from standover position, but riding position & reach are perfect.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Medium


----------



## scubaklook (Apr 20, 2005)

Also 5'6" and would say small. I have long legs for my height and also find the standover a little tight but it works. Winter is much better since I have boots on. But the top tube length is good for me, I just needed a little longer stem since it comes with a 60. Also 2nd the trying one out first if you can.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

Bearhunter - Does that rack tip down so when it is mounted I can get into the rear hatch of my SUV with a bicycle or two on it? Thanks.


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Lu-Max said:


> Bearhunter - Does that rack tip down so when it is mounted I can get into the rear hatch of my SUV with a bicycle or two on it? Thanks.


Yes you can tip it down.

Not my pic, I pulled this from google


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

1up rack works great with my Fatboy and every other bike I have owned. They are amazing!


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info on the sizing matter. I can demo a size Medium this week or next week. I'll see how that goes. The toptube on the Med is a tad longer than my Med Stumpjumper FSR . No smll available to test.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I took a spin on one this weekend. It was a small, shop didn't have a medium. Despite the awkward feeling/fitting, it was awesome. Kinda bummed because I was planning on going with a Bikes Direct Lurch. Went over the The House Boardshop to check out some Framed bikes, and the 2.0 was pretty sweet. I wanted to feel what a BD-level bike would feel like, and I think riding the Fatboy first ruined it for me, ha.

But wow, the Fatboy felt good. Noticed it was relatively brutal to get those big ass tires rolling though.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> I took a spin on one this weekend. It was a small, shop didn't have a medium. Despite the awkward feeling/fitting, it was awesome. Kinda bummed because I was planning on going with a Bikes Direct Lurch. Went over the The House Boardshop to check out some Framed bikes, and the 2.0 was pretty sweet. I wanted to feel what a BD-level bike would feel like, and I think riding the Fatboy first ruined it for me, ha.
> 
> But wow, the Fatboy felt good. Noticed it was relatively brutal to get those big ass tires rolling though.


Yeah, I made that mistake too of riding the Fatboy first. The Framed bikes were nice and I would have been perfectly happy on one if I hadn't tried the Fatboy. Better brakes, gearing, handling, shifting and overall quality made me spend a lot more money on the Specialized.

FYI: part of the reason the tires are hard to get moving is that you have little to no wheel spin. Really comes in handy on the hills and loose stuff though.


----------



## jeepnpr (Feb 25, 2014)

Christ D said:


> Q: I'm 5.6 with an 31" inseam , wich size would you recomend ? Smll/med ? Thx.


I'm 5'8" with 30" inseam. I got the medium Fatboy Expert and it feels perfect, the small I tested had a slight better standover height but riding felt cramped. Medium is more stretched out which feels a lot better on the back and shoulders and not so tiring on the longer rides.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

FYI: part of the reason the tires are hard to get moving is that you have little to no wheel spin. Really comes in handy on the hills and loose stuff though.

Ah, so that comes from having a lot more traction, then right? I definitely didn't notice that with the Minnesota. Noticed what I believe to be self-steer on the Minnesota though, possibly due to the Vees being crappier than the GCs.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah I wasn't impressed with the Vees. I tried some low speed curb hops going up a hill and ended up spinning the Vees about half the time. Gearing on the Minnesota didn't help either, too tall, which made starting out more abrupt. I think a front sprocket change and new tires would be In the works for winter riding on the Minnesota.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

I've never ridden Vees, but I think the self steering happens with any fat tire, especially at lower pressures. Any time you are off center or off camber, it's just gonna grip and pull you in that direction.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I've ridden Mission Vees, Floaters and Ground Controls. The amount of self-steer on the Missions was far beyond what I get out of either the Floaters or the GCs. I guess there is still a bit of self-steer with the other two, but it's hardly noticeable compared to the Missions.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok yeah, that's what I was experiencing with the Vees; I didn't notice much if any on the GCs, or on my somewhat limited time on other fatties.


----------



## ShopJerk (Jul 24, 2014)

hans2vt said:


> Did your Hollywood rack work well for the fat boy transit? I need a rack! Do you like the knob tightening system or would rather the top bar ratchet?


Sorry I missed this.

Quick answer. No. Not even close.

Long answer. I had my roadie loaded up in the Hollywood to deliver to a guy who was buying it. As soon as I had cash in hand, I was off to the bike shop. LBS did some tuning/cleaning/adjusting, I paid for the fatty, and out the door I went. Immediately, it was clear the Hollywood rack was not designed for rubber this big! The hoops that normally cradle the tires are only 2.5" wide, and the straps that hold the wheels down in the hoops are about 6" too short! I quickly robbed the velcro straps from the other side of the rack (rack is built for two bikes), tied them together, then cinched the tires down tight to the too small hoops. Luckily, my ride home was only about 8 miles, and was on roads that top out at 35-40mph.

I have been using this rack for almost 8 years and absolutely love it (for a regular bike). The design makes it infinitely adjustable. The clamping system has never let me down, or even felt the least bit cheap. Bikes are very well protected. You can cable/lock them to the car/truck hitch. When not in use, it folds up for killer compact storage.

At this point, do I sell it as a perfectly functioning rack, and buy something fatty capable? Or do I modify the S out of it to make it work? We are currently changing over to a fifth wheel trailer (from a tent trailer), so our bike carrying needs are changing a little too. I've got a couple of things to consider.

If Hollywood ever made a fatty-capable, I wouldn't be afraid of it.

Jason

EDIT:

5 minutes of google found this. Guess I'll be 'upgrading' my existing rack.


[HR][/HR] *Fat Tire Wheel Holders*
Fat Tire Wheel Holder for all Sport Rider and Trail Rider hitch racks. Fits tires up to 5" wide. Includes extra-long wheel straps. Sold as a set (left and right side). This product is for use with bicycles only. Do not use on motorized or electric bikes; mopeds; or motorcycles.
MSRP $59.95

p/n SPRWH-F Pair
To order, please call us at 800-747-4085 or contact your local bike shop​






















 


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Last night on my ride I noticed when I came down hard on the rear wheel in corners I heard and felt a flutter like sound - not quite a grinding noise. It almost sounds like the tire is hitting somewhere (its not I checked). I'm going to pull apart the rear and see if there's something going on with the hub. Sorry, hard to describe the sound, but has anyone heard/felt this?


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Jisch said:


> Last night on my ride I noticed when I came down hard on the rear wheel in corners I heard and felt a flutter like sound - not quite a grinding noise. It almost sounds like the tire is hitting somewhere (its not I checked). I'm going to pull apart the rear and see if there's something going on with the hub. Sorry, hard to describe the sound, but has anyone heard/felt this?


Maybe the axle, remember there not thru axles so they could flex a bit.


----------



## Cobrastarviii (Mar 2, 2014)

Jisch said:


> Last night on my ride I noticed when I came down hard on the rear wheel in corners I heard and felt a flutter like sound - not quite a grinding noise. It almost sounds like the tire is hitting somewhere (its not I checked). I'm going to pull apart the rear and see if there's something going on with the hub. Sorry, hard to describe the sound, but has anyone heard/felt this?


Not sure if I had the same noise going on mine was more of a creaking type of noise. I started hearing it on my ride and all of a sudden my free hub failed. Its at the LBS right now and they have to replace the whole wheel as they can not get the hub separately. I did take it apart just out of curiosity so see what happened and there was no dirt and plenty of grease, but the free hub was wasted.


----------



## frozenmud (Aug 7, 2014)

Just picked up my 2015 XL Expert. 14 days from order to pick up. First post here btw, thanks for all of the info...


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Finished upgrading mine last night. Going on the first ride with the fork later today.

I also ordered my gf a small fatboy frame for her upcoming birthday. She loves riding the fatboy, and I'm going to use all my leftover stock parts to build her a bike.


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

coke said:


> Finished upgrading mine last night. Going on the first ride with the fork later today.
> 
> I also ordered my gf a small fatboy frame for her upcoming birthday. She loves riding the fatboy, and I'm going to use all my leftover stock parts to build her a bike.


Did u order a Speci fatboy frame ?


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Mine started out as a complete bike, but I've replaced almost every stock part. I did order a specialized fatboy frame for my girlfriend.


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

Didn't know you could order the frame alone. Yours looks great , have fun !


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

It was recently added to their website Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Bit of a novice question, apologies in advance. The bike shop that assembled my bike cross threaded the hell out of my pedals, and as it turns out my left side crank arm is completely stripped out.

In the event that they don't honor the warranty (the shop kid didn't sound too thrilled about it), does anyone know if I can get a regular left side SRAM crank arm to replace the stock cranks on the Fatboy comp? I'd rather not shell out $200+ for a new set of cranks, but it's looking like I'm going to have an argument on my hands at the dealer.

The specs on specialized's website just say "Custom Samox, 2x10, alloy, 100mm CNC spindle, w/ BB", so I'm not exactly sure what length I'd need, or what might fit up.


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

Nash04 said:


> Medium


Why do u think so ? Thx


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Funny thing is my non-driven crank would not come off even with the LBS mechanic and Specialized did warranty the cranks but I'm upgrade them to E.13
Did ask Race Face about our BB and this is what they responded;

We are working on a PF BB for this type of shell as it has become very popular. What people have been doing in the meantime is just running a regular PF30 bottom bracket without the sleeve – mechanically this won’t pose any problems. We do have a sleeve kit for a 121mm shell but it sounds like this is too big for the Specialized Fatboy. Check with your local bike shop when you go to order the cranks and see what they have available – we don’t have a part # for this sleeve yet but upon request we can go grab one from the back.



Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Count me as one of the broken axle guys. Ugh. I'm sure they'll take care of me, but I don't want to be without my bike wah!


----------



## Cobrastarviii (Mar 2, 2014)

Jisch said:


> Count me as one of the broken axle guys. Ugh. I'm sure they'll take care of me, but I don't want to be without my bike wah!


Hey Jisch, what exactly broke the axle it self?


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Broken Axle?


----------



## Cobrastarviii (Mar 2, 2014)

Ah ok that sucks I'm sure they will take care of it no problem, mine is still at the bike shop awating a new wheel under warranty.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

It's the piece that the QR axle goes in, I can pull the cassette off with no tools (but the freehub comes with it).


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I called the LBS today and talked to two people who didn't have a single clue between them. I _think_ they sent my axle back to Specialized and they are going to get a new one. I read on Facebook that Specialized had redesigned the axle (the guy who posted said he was from Specialized and worked at one of their warehouses), so I guess I'll be getting one of those.


----------



## Sardo Numspa (Jul 11, 2014)

LBS here had a 2015 release party. they had 1 small fatboy expert on display. i asked when the rest of the stock, including mine, are coming in and they said there was a delay and now its at least another 4 weeks 
this waiting is killing me. i want to go rip up some sand dunes


----------



## hbs (Feb 4, 2014)

Seventh-777 said:


> Bit of a novice question, apologies in advance. The bike shop that assembled my bike cross threaded the hell out of my pedals, and as it turns out my left side crank arm is completely stripped out.


Sounds like you need to find a new LBS. This is inexcusable.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I took the Fatboy out for a spin last night and I still cant believe how capable the bike with a Bluto is. It's ridiculous. It was loose and dusty and my buddies on 6" bikes couldnt keep up on the downhill, and even though my Fatboy was the heaviest bike by far, it climbed up the loose, sandy, rocky trail with minimal effort while the guys on "regular" bikes slipped around a lot. 

I've had fun in sand and gravel and cruising around on the fatboy, but I'm actually enjoying it as a trail bike more than anything.


----------



## Cobrastarviii (Mar 2, 2014)

Jisch said:


> I called the LBS today and talked to two people who didn't have a single clue between them. I _think_ they sent my axle back to Specialized and they are going to get a new one. I read on Facebook that Specialized had redesigned the axle (the guy who posted said he was from Specialized and worked at one of their warehouses), so I guess I'll be getting one of those.


Have any luck getting the hub/axle replaced? LBS could not get a hub from specialized so they paid to have an alternative hub installed the LBS also installed a surly marge lite wheel instead of lacing up the factory wheel with the hub. I'm a little confused over this on why they could not use the factory wheel. The marge lite is way to narrow for the ground control tire being about a full inch skinnier than the factory wheel. I am happy with the hope fatsno evo 2 hub they installed but a little disappointed over they wheel deal.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I talked to the bike shop yesterday - first let me apologize to them for my earlier two people/no clue comment - I dropped my bike off at one of their locations and called the other one, so of course they didn't have a clue!

I got to the correct location yesterday and they said they called it in and Specialized said they would send parts - the bike shop didn't know if that meant hub, axle or wheel, but they expected to get the parts in today or Monday. I'll report back what I get, and when I get it. 

I agree I would not be happy with a Marge Lite, not cool, I would press for a larger rim or like you said, rebuild on the original rim. When I dropped mine off they said they would much rather get a wheel because they don't get paid to do the repair by Specialized, they only get parts.


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

Put a deposit down on a Large Orange Comp Fat Boy today. Color me excited.
Anyone have an idea on current lead times? I've seen some of the 2015's here on the forum so I know they exist.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Congrats on the new bike! They seem to be trickling in a few here and there, even the orange ones so I don't think it would take too long.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

My LBS has 3 of them but 2 are the expert and the other one is the black one....no Orange except for the Demo bike.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Seventh-777 said:


> Bit of a novice question, apologies in advance. The bike shop that assembled my bike cross threaded the hell out of my pedals, and as it turns out my left side crank arm is completely stripped out.
> 
> In the event that they don't honor the warranty (the shop kid didn't sound too thrilled about it), does anyone know if I can get a regular left side SRAM crank arm to replace the stock cranks on the Fatboy comp? I'd rather not shell out $200+ for a new set of cranks, but it's looking like I'm going to have an argument on my hands at the dealer.
> 
> The specs on specialized's website just say "Custom Samox, 2x10, alloy, 100mm CNC spindle, w/ BB", so I'm not exactly sure what length I'd need, or what might fit up.


Are you serious? I would demand a new crank. if they dont do this for you call specialized and report them, its a brand new bike and a expensive one at that, if they cant figure out how to put a pedal on a bike they should not be in business.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

A week after I purchase my bike, tried to remove the non-driven crank (left side) and it wouldn't so brought it into my LBS and they also tried to remove and couldn't so they spoke to Specialized and they warranty the work and also credited my account so I could upgrade to E.13 for a few more bucks, now I'm just waiting for their BB to arrive, the cranks are here but no BB as of yet.

The LBS should warrant your crank arm or else do like sml suggested, get in touch with Specialized.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Nash04 said:


> A week after I purchase my bike, tried to remove the non-driven crank (left side) and it wouldn't so brought it into my LBS and they also tried to remove and couldn't so they spoke to Specialized and they warranty the work and also credited my account so I could upgrade to E.13 for a few more bucks, now I'm just waiting for their BB to arrive, the cranks are here but no BB as of yet.
> 
> The LBS should warrant your crank arm or else do like sml suggested, get in touch with Specialized.


I had a similar problem when I tried to remove my crank on my Camber, I totally trashed, snapping the bolt completely off, the BB was also in bad shape, so I ordered a new one from amazon, got it in about 3 days and this one is way nicer than the sram one that come with the bike, the sleeves are aluminum not plastic and it forms a nice seal. Amazon.com : Wheels Manufacturing PressFit 30 Bottom Bracket : Bike Drivetrains : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I really want to like the LBS, I want to want to go there, I do, but there are not many interactions with them (many different shops) that are satisfying. 

I dropped off my bike over a week ago. I called on Wednesday (4 days after dropping it off), guy tells me "we called Specialized they are sending a part" - no idea if it's a wheel, a hub or an axle, "we should have the part on Friday or maybe Monday and we'll call you to let you know when it's ready". 

Cool. 

I call today, "Specialized just called back, we have to take your wheel apart to see which part failed, if its "the one they are having trouble with" we will get them to send us a part", again no idea if that's a wheel, hub or axle. 

I don't think bike shops understand my fanaticism, biking is so much more than a hobby to me. Obviously there are more important things in my life than biking, but not many. Every time I'm in a situation like this I try to convey this to whoever I talk to, very few times does it translate into what I think it should.


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

Jisch said:


> I really want to like the LBS, I want to want to go there, I do, but there are not many interactions with them (many different shops) that are satisfying...
> 
> I call today, "Specialized just called back, we have to take your wheel apart to see which part failed, if its "the one they are having trouble with" we will get them to send us a part", again no idea if that's a wheel, hub or axle.
> 
> I don't think bike shops understand my fanaticism, biking is so much more than a hobby to me. Obviously there are more important things in my life than biking, but not many. Every time I'm in a situation like this I try to convey this to whoever I talk to, very few times does it translate into what I think it should.


Umm...no.
*It's your LBS.* My LBS has a loyal following because they go the extra mile for the customer and biking is an obsession for most of the folks that work there. Once I broke an X9 derailleur (rock garden - my fault). I brought it in to my LBS, they didn't have one in-stock, so they pulled one off a bike on the floor to get me rolling again. You're suffering from a less than satisfactory customer experience IMHO.


----------



## OnThaCouch (Oct 2, 2010)

Jisch said:


> I really want to like the LBS, I want to want to go there, I do, but there are not many interactions with them (many different shops) that are satisfying.
> 
> I dropped off my bike over a week ago. I called on Wednesday (4 days after dropping it off), guy tells me "we called Specialized they are sending a part" - no idea if it's a wheel, a hub or an axle, "we should have the part on Friday or maybe Monday and we'll call you to let you know when it's ready".
> 
> ...


This is why I will not be without a back up set of hoops. 
Perfect excuse to buy another wheelset:thumbsup:. Had a similar issue with a hub a while back and would have been off my bike waaaayy too long if not for the back ups.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Funny you should say that about spare wheels - I normally have two sets of rear wheels for my bikes. I haven't gotten around to it with my Fatboy (broken axle) and last night the hub in my RIP9 failed (newish frame and I had to get a through axle wheel, and only have the one!). I am without a workable mountain bike for the first time in probably five years? ugh, sucks. I'm going to pay LBS prices for a new rear wheel for my RIP9 just to get back on the dirt.


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

Jisch said:


> I really want to like the LBS, I want to want to go there, I do, but there are not many interactions with them (many different shops) that are satisfying.
> 
> I dropped off my bike over a week ago. I called on Wednesday (4 days after dropping it off), guy tells me "we called Specialized they are sending a part" - no idea if it's a wheel, a hub or an axle, "we should have the part on Friday or maybe Monday and we'll call you to let you know when it's ready".
> 
> ...


I know how you feel. I feel like I've tried so hard with my LBS over things like this. My problem, I suspect, is that I am in an area where most biking, MTB, road, or otherwise is dispersed. There is no real "local to the trails" mountain bike shop. They deal with every Tom, Dick, and Harriet that wants a bike to ride around the park. Roadies and MTB customers are just thrown into the mix. Plus the employees seem to change with the phase of the moon. I feel like they don't give a crap about me, and I suspect they are starting to figure out that I am trending towards feeling the same way about them.

This axle thing is starting to worry me. It is seeming more and more likely that I will be dealing with it eventually. I bought my bike at a shop with a bad reputation, based only on the fact that they had what I wanted. Maybe things have changed (with the revolving door of employees) but I wouldn't let their old mechanic make me a ham sandwich, let alone rebuild a fat bike rear wheel. They butchered the last truing job I payed for, and it took longer to fix what they "fixed" than if I had done it my own way.

Is there an aftermarket hub, or other available part that can cut this off at the pass? I can rebuild my own wheel, but would rather not have to order spokes.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I had to travel a bit to get this bike, so I didn't buy it from my "normal" bike shop. There are a few good ones around, and I did try to get this bike from the truly local shop, but he couldn't get one. I have actually heard great things about this shop I'm dealing with, it's not proving out for me.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

glad i don't sell special-ed if that shop is giving you the straight dope on the back and forth with them. anytime i've had to deal with a confused or clueless warranty guy i just demand the whole wheel. "take a wheel off of a new bike, put it in a box and ship it to me, asap. let's get this customer riding. your/our problems isn't his problem" is how i've handled stuff like this. kona is very cool when dealing with warranty issues. as is marin and quite a few others.

sorry to hear about this.

rog


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah, well when I get vague or conflicting answers I always assume there is more to the story than I am being told. It's entirely possible that the LBS never called Specialized in the first case. After what I have heard so far I very little faith in the LBS. 

I had a very similar experience with another shop and a Niner warranty issue. It took them a week to talk to Niner, then instantly accepted that Niner denied the warranty (the LBS did not try very hard, just sending an email to Niner). I called Niner myself and within 30 seconds I had a new frame on the way (to the offending LBS unfortunately). 

All that to say, just because I'm not getting the service doesn't mean the manufacturer is to blame.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

ya i hear ya there. some shops just don't get it and are still in business by default. i worked for one shop in the early 2000's that was an unbelievable $hit show and i can't believe they're still in business. 

rog


----------



## wrightcs77 (Oct 6, 2008)

Local bike store chain in MN raised the prices on all 2014 FB to match the 2015 prices.....lol. I am not willing to pay $2100 for a FB Comp.


----------



## Edgewater (Aug 27, 2014)

Any changes from 2014 expert and basic model to the 2015 expert and basic model? Any reason to get the expert over the basic model? Expert looks to have better brakes but what makes it worth the extra $600?


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Edgewater said:


> Any changes from 2014 expert and basic model to the 2015 expert and basic model? Any reason to get the expert over the basic model? Expert looks to have better brakes but what makes it worth the extra $600?


Basic model now has type 2 clutch derailleur which is a nice change. 2014 has x7 non clutch.

I went with the basic 2014 and I'm happy with that. I spent the extra 600 to buy a bluto!


----------



## Edgewater (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks for quick response. That's sorta my thoughts. Put the $600 into bluto. I just don't see any other benefits to the expert to justify the extra $600 unless I'm missing something. I am new to Fatbikes.


----------



## Sardo Numspa (Jul 11, 2014)

if i remember correctly, the expert has upgraded brakes, crank, pedals, rear derailleur, and saddle.

i ordered the 2015 Orange fatboy because i wanted the orange frame, and i can upgrade the parts i want as i go.


----------



## Edgewater (Aug 27, 2014)

Well, ended up ordering the 2015 Expert. Can't wait to try it out. First fat bike. Looking forward to riding the beach along the west coast of Lake Michigan! Winter is going to be fun  Definitely a good compliment to my Tri training in the off season.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Congrats! I rode both a bunch and bought the expert as well. The Experts brakes and shifting felt much better than the standard model.


----------



## Nail Every Trail (Sep 28, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what the approximate weight of a stock FatBoy wheel and tire combo? I was just curious. Looked at the Fatboy today, those tires look ginormous. It's such a sweet bike, but I don't have $2,700 to blow right now on a bike I may only ride during the winter.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

and put a Bluto on it and it might become your main bike! 
I love mine when it is really hardpack and dusty and it is awesome in the mud too!


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nail Every Trail said:


> Can anyone tell me what the approximate weight of a stock FatBoy wheel and tire combo? I was just curious. Looked at the Fatboy today, those tires look ginormous. It's such a sweet bike, but I don't have $2,700 to blow right now on a bike I may only ride during the winter.


lf you buy it, you will ride it year round. They are so much fun.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Like a lot of people I now have a Bluto on mine. It's difficult to not take this bike on a ride.


----------



## Stephen Kunkel (Aug 21, 2014)

Nail Every Trail said:


> Can anyone tell me what the approximate weight of a stock FatBoy wheel and tire combo? I was just curious.


Exact weights of components are:

Front in grams:

Hub 248
Spokes 182
Ice Disc 132
Spoke nuts and washers 14
Disc screws 13
Rim 807
Tube 534
Tires 1457
Rim strip 55

Believe me this is more than I ever wanted to know about these component weights.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

You forgot that Stans, oh that's right is sprayed all over your garage.


----------



## Nail Every Trail (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the detailed breakdown. I have a front wheel Weinman 100mm double drilled with On One Floaters and q tubes light inside. I did the bathroom scale test a while back and I think they were well over 8 lbs if I remember correctly. So the Specialized set up looks pretty good.

The Fat Boy is impressive in person, such a nice looking bike all around. I did demo one a few months ago and liked it alot. Maybe someday I'll pick one up. I was just curious to the weight with the big tires and interesting rim cutouts. Thanks for the info, I appreciate it.



Stephen Kunkel said:


> Exact weights of components are:
> 
> Front in grams:
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephen Kunkel (Aug 21, 2014)

HA!

No, not the garage, the kitchen the first time. Approximately 3oz off the floor, 2 off the walls and ceiling and 1 off the dog. Poor pooch. She'll never be the same. Doh!

Good news is/was there was zero seepage before the 2 explosions...heh heh heh.


----------



## Stephen Kunkel (Aug 21, 2014)

Glad to help with the weights!


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Update on my broken axle - bike shop got a steel axle (old one was aluminum) and a new freehub body. Specialized told them that they have had a few (slight under exaggeration I suspect) where the freehub body makes contact with the axle scoring it, then the axle breaks where it is scored. Getting it back today and pretty psyched to get back out on it. While waiting for this repair the hub in my RIP9 failed, I'm an animal apparently LOL.


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

Could you please ask your LBS if the steel axle could be added to the existing hub if it was caught before a failure. I'm just about the worst person to envision the internal parts of a hub without a disassembled one in front of me, so maybe I'm asking for the impossible. But I'm sure I'm not the only one who would happily pay a reasonable amount to prevent a future failure. Even if the eventual failure would be warranty.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

They were going to take the axle out of a bike on the floor, but decided to wait for the part because the didn't know if the one in the bike on the floor was the new one or not. I already picked up my bike so I can't ask them that, sorry. I honestly don't deal with this bike shop much at all (I only went there because they had the bike).


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh and let me say that I don't think the LBS was at fault here, it sounds like they got a bit of a run around from Specialized. It was less than two weeks end to end, longer than it should be for a known problem, but after talking to the guy at the LBS, I don't think that was based on their lack of trying. Sorry for any prejudicial statements made by me without full knowledge. There are still some good LBSs out there, and this is one. 

John


----------



## GRpufnstuf (Jul 5, 2014)

First ride on my Comp at Sandy Ridge yesterday!

Swapped the stem for a 110mm and went riding. I'll probably do an extra inch of rise in handle bar soon.

I'm so happy about this bike. I can sell my other hard tail rigs and fund the diet and Bluto for this bike now.

I bought a Large but should probably be on an XL. I feel that Specialized screwed up a little in top tube heights. I'm happy it isn't all bendy (girl bike style) like a lot of fatties, but a couple cm lower at the seat tube would have me on the XL with a shorter stem and no handlebar swap.

I thought I'd be able to do without Bluto/suspension but my wrists got a little upset about a couple hits they took while keeping up with a Santa Cruz tallboy










I can't say my buddy is particularly fast on his new Santa Cruz. I CAN say I'll easily drop him with a Bluto on my rig.

Really nice riding bike. I found I had to keep front tire pressure in the mid teens to really feel comfortable leaning hard in corners and keep the steering light-ish.

Woot


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

My wrists got sore when my fatboy had the stock fork, even with carbon bars. No issues after swapping to the Bluto.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I replaced so many parts on mine that I had almost everything needed to build another. My girlfriend's birthday is coming up soon, so I got her a frame for an early present!

Hers is the small orange in the pic and is stock except for a carbon niner post, WTB deva seat, Canfield Ultimate Crampon pedals, and on-one floater tires. I may end up adding a bluto on hers, but this will have to do for now.


----------



## Paiogs (Sep 17, 2013)

I have same trouble as @Jisch on rear broken axle :-( no news yet from lbs after a week


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

A week or so ago, the drive side crank arm pedal threads stripped out on me. The dealer couldn't get a replacement from Specialized / Samox (?), so they ended up giving me a store credit, which I used to upgrade me to RF Turbine Cinches. I haven't taken them out on the trail yet, but they're a lot lighter and pretty great looking.


----------



## Stephen Kunkel (Aug 21, 2014)

That looks great!


----------



## Oldgt (Jul 1, 2012)

That's looks awesome. Love the gren on green cobo. Last big upgrade for me is crank! You got me thinking.


----------



## barry1me (May 9, 2008)

Seventh-777 said:


> A week or so ago, the drive side crank arm pedal threads stripped out on me. The dealer couldn't get a replacement from Specialized / Samox (?), so they ended up giving me a store credit, which I used to upgrade me to RF Turbine Cinches. I haven't taken them out on the trail yet, but they're a lot lighter and pretty great looking.


looks sick....which BB are you running, and did you compare weights to see what the saving was with the raceface setup?


----------



## Kay9Cop (Sep 4, 2014)

Picked up this bad boy yesterday. First one sold in Anchorage. It's been raining for two days, but I couldn't wait so we went for a little spin today on some single track horse trails.


----------



## Stephen Kunkel (Aug 21, 2014)

Kay9Cop said:


> Picked up this bad boy yesterday. First one sold in Anchorage. It's been raining for two days, but I couldn't wait so we went for a little spin today on some single track horse trails.


Ran mine out bushwacking today too. Looking for some mud flaps like yours. What are they?


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Stephen Kunkel said:


> Ran mine out bushwacking today too. Looking for some mud flaps like yours. What are they?


Here is a set I made for an experiment for SKS.
I did a black and a white rear and one white front. I never installed the front on a bike, just on a spare fork to check the fit. I rode with the black rear and it worked well for back spray but does nothing for the bottom bracket area or your feet. SKS took the prototypes to a trade show and showed them to the parent company to try and get them on board for a full blown production run. I expect you will see a similar looking set of fenders by next year from them.


----------



## Kay9Cop (Sep 4, 2014)

Stephen Kunkel said:


> Ran mine out bushwacking today too. Looking for some mud flaps like yours. What are they?


Mine are the SKS Grand DAD and MOM. They don't quite completely cover a 4.6 tire, but the spray only comes off the center any way and they worked just fine.  But like gcappy mentioned, they don't work for the BB or your feet very well.


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

Awaiting my Fatboy , Januari 2015 :/
Would it be worth to swap the Tektro's for Deore's ? I have some Deore's on my shelf , as new. Light weight gain too.

Thx


----------



## Stephen Kunkel (Aug 21, 2014)

gcappy said:


> Here is a set I made for an experiment for SKS.
> I did a black and a white rear and one white front. I never installed the front on a bike, just on a spare fork to check the fit. I rode with the black rear and it worked well for back spray but does nothing for the bottom bracket area or your feet. SKS took the prototypes to a trade show and showed them to the parent company to try and get them on board for a full blown production run. I expect you will see a similar looking set of fenders by next year from them.


Those look great, gcappy. Real robust too. I can see some issue with the dropper post though. I'd rather have it like yours is on a fixed angle to fit the Fatboy, with dropper specifically, but that would be pricey for SKS to do on a model by model basis. It'll be interesting to see what SKS does with these.

I'm impressed.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Christ D said:


> Awaiting my Fatboy , Januari 2015 :/
> Would it be worth to swap the Tektro's for Deore's ? I have some Deore's on my shelf , as new. Light weight gain too.
> 
> Thx


Nothing wrong with textro on my fatbike, but none the less still, still switching to slx.. Was told xt is a waste of extra money since both are the same performance wise.. Lighter too.. I say use the textro.. If you don't like it, put on your deore.. See which is better..


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Stephen Kunkel said:


> Those look great, gcappy. Real robust too. I can see some issue with the dropper post though. I'd rather have it like yours is on a fixed angle to fit the Fatboy, with dropper specifically, but that would be pricey for SKS to do on a model by model basis. It'll be interesting to see what SKS does with these.
> 
> I'm impressed.


The problem with the front fender is that it mounts to the unerside of the head tube. Not bad if you run a rigid fork but if you have a suspension fork the fender is way far from the tire most of the time so coverage is an issue. I told them they need to design a mount to the fork that would adjust to any style fork. I don't see that happening but I do believe you will see a wide version of the fenders in the near future especially with the fat explosion this year.

Edit:
Sorry for the thread jack. Now back to your previously scheduled Fat Boy ETA discussion!


----------



## Stephen Kunkel (Aug 21, 2014)

Kay9Cop said:


> Mine are the SKS Grand DAD and MOM. They don't quite completely cover a 4.6 tire, but the spray only comes off the center any way and they worked just fine. But like gcappy mentioned, they don't work for the BB or your feet very well.


Thanks! I think they look great on your ride.

I see a real need for the full wrap rear mudguard. I wonder if there are any out there. I run a Topeak Explorer 29er Disc rack in the rear already so that's kind of covered but I sure would like that seat tube covered. The front mudguard is a go...


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Had a great ride on the Fatboy this morning, how I love this bike. Nothing more to say.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Jisch said:


> Had a great ride on the Fatboy this morning, how I love this bike. Nothing more to say.


What was your axle outcome. I have the same model.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

The LBS got a new axle and freehub from Specialized, installed it, good as new as far as I'm concerned. The amount of time it took for that all to happen was a bit frustrating considering it seems to be a known issue, but whatever 2 weeks off the bike won't kill me, it's why I have a back up bike.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Christ D said:


> Awaiting my Fatboy , Januari 2015 :/
> Would it be worth to swap the Tektro's for Deore's ? I have some Deore's on my shelf , as new. Light weight gain too.
> 
> Thx


 I think the Deore's are what come on the expert model. I thought they worked better in terms of feel and stopping power when I tested them back to back at the LBS.


----------



## Stephen Kunkel (Aug 21, 2014)

Jisch said:


> Had a great ride on the Fatboy this morning, how I love this bike. Nothing more to say.


Finally got 7 miles in on some advanced singletrack today. Lovin' sums it up well..


----------



## Oldgt (Jul 1, 2012)

I upgraded my breaks to XT from the tektro. It was worth it! I am able to charge much deeper into corners and have way way better breaking control.


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

*2015 Orange Fatboy Arrived Today!!*

My LBS had told me Specialized was oversold on Fatboys for September, but I received the surprise phone call from them today! :thumbsup:

Loving it so far. No major upgrades at this point. I have swapped in a carbon Easton seatpost, lighter 2.3-3.0" inner tubes, a 90mm stem, and some orange alloy Wellgo pedals I had. In the future I may swap in X7 or X9 Triggers and get a Henge Expert saddle. The comp Fatboy comes with the $30 Henge stock.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweet looking bike! I wish the orange was availabel when I bought mine.
I wouldnt be so quick to dump the stock saddle. Its WAY more comfortable then the more expensive Henge seats, and the weight difference is VERY minor. 

I replaced the Henge Expert on my Stumpy with the Henge Sport my fat Boy came with.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Got a base 2015 in flat green. Ordered Friday, Aug 29, it was delivered 9/3...ran it through the paces at Raystown this past weekend. 

Waiting on SLX brakes on back-order, but the Gemini's performed decent enough. Had the shop install X7's in place of the grip shifts. Not sure if I have the alum or steel axle - will be checking on that shortly.

If I have issues with the crankset, I'll probably upgrade to Turbines, but so far so good. The sunrace cassette shifts decently enough, too.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

raystown is no place for a fatty. raystown is much more fun on a road bike with 700 x 25c @ 100 psi.

go to laurel for true fatty test/fun.

fatboy comp rides nice. rode one yesterday. looking down at that 4.6 on a 90mm rim is kinda retahdid tho.

rog


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

newmarketrog said:


> raystown is no place for a fatty. raystown is much more fun on a road bike with 700 x 25c @ 100 psi.
> 
> go to laurel for true fatty test/fun.
> 
> ...


Jumps are more fun on a MTB, but yea, it's been done on a cross bike.

Also have done laurel on my (RIP) Pugs, so very familiar with that. Moraine would probably be more of a test, especially BB clearance.

I've also ridden a beargrease at Raystown and it just wasn't as fun or as fast as the Fatboy.

edit: I'm also looking forward to getting the Fatboy out to Apollo - I've ridden the Pug out there, my (RIP) 29er and a friends Mukluk...
I enjoyed the Pug more than the Mukluk, but then I expect that the Fatboy will be pretty awesome out there.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

planning to upgrade my brakes to xt from tektro tomorrow.. thinking on 203mm front and 180mm back ( icetech ).. rode hard on the downhill trails last weekend and noticed that brakes were kindda weak.. freakin' noisy as well.. bluto is installed and says max rotor is 200mm.. is 203mm ok on the fork and 180mm ok in the back? will both the frame and fork handle the increase in torque?


----------



## Sardo Numspa (Jul 11, 2014)

pspycho said:


> My LBS had told me Specialized was oversold on Fatboys for September, but I received the surprise phone call from them today! :thumbsup:


i got the same news about being oversold, so mine is not expected to arrive until sometime in october now


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

av8or said:


> planning to upgrade my brakes to xt from tektro tomorrow.. thinking on 203mm front and 180mm back ( icetech ).. rode hard on the downhill trails last weekend and noticed that brakes were kindda weak.. freakin' noisy as well.. bluto is installed and says max rotor is 200mm.. is 203mm ok on the fork and 180mm ok in the back? will both the frame and fork handle the increase in torque?


I use 203f and 180r on my fatboy/bluto with no issues.


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

Sardo Numspa said:


> i got the same news about being oversold, so mine is not expected to arrive until sometime in october now


THAT is a bummer. Maybe another will become available for you. I heard that the Black & Yellow Comps have availability as everyone wants the Orange or Green.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

bpd131 said:


> I use 203f and 180r on my fatboy/bluto with no issues.


Thanks.. Good to know.. 203mm and 180mm it is then..


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Any of you buying your brakes from the German site? I got my SLX there. They are down to $111 for a complete set!
Disc Brake Set SLX BR-M675-B | Disc Brake - Sets

XT and Zee brakes are cheap too, as are the rotors and all that. I did SLX brakes and 180mm front and rear SLX rotors and was under $150.


----------



## Chupathingee (Jul 9, 2013)

For those who upgraded from the carbon fork to a Bluto, what did you do about the front axle? The stock axle is a QR 135mm, and from what I've seen you need a 15mm thru axle 150mm for a Bluto.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Chupathingee said:


> For those who upgraded from the carbon fork to a Bluto, what did you do about the front axle? The stock axle is a QR 135mm, and from what I've seen you need a 15mm thru axle 150mm for a Bluto.


Bought a new hub and laced it in or buy/build a new wheel.


----------



## Chupathingee (Jul 9, 2013)

bpd131 said:


> Bought a new hub and laced it in or buy/build a new wheel.


Are you able to get the Specialized 15/150 hub or are you buying some other brand?


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I bought an Origin 8 15x150 hub ($60 or so) and rebuilt my front wheel.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Chupathingee said:


> Are you able to get the Specialized 15/150 hub or are you buying some other brand?


salsa hub from universal cycles.. lbs used the same spokes and nipples..

Universal Cycles -- Salsa Fat Conversion Front Disc Hub - 150mm Spacing


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

I know this has to have been discussed, but this thread is huge, heh.

I'm looking at getting a carbon post - I see the RaceFace Next has a 30.9x400mm for about $120. Is that my best bet, or can I get one a wee cheaper?


----------



## Sardo Numspa (Jul 11, 2014)

pspycho said:


> THAT is a bummer. Maybe another will become available for you. I heard that the Black & Yellow Comps have availability as everyone wants the Orange or Green.


unfortunately, its all the fatboy models. the shop ordered close to 40, various models and sizes, and not one has shown up yet.


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

Seventh-777 said:


> I know this has to have been discussed, but this thread is huge, heh.
> 
> I'm looking at getting a carbon post - I see the RaceFace Next has a 30.9x400mm for about $120. Is that my best bet, or can I get one a wee cheaper?


Pricepoint has a number of the 2012 and other Easton Carbon models on clearance at the moment. I picked up a Haven on sale a couple of weeks ago for $49. They are all at $59 now: Your Local Mountain Bike, Road Bike, & Bike Parts Superstore


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

I am waiting on the Fatboy SL. My first fatty. Been told October but I am not holding my breath.  Patience is always a virtue.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

newmarketrog said:


> fatboy comp rides nice. rode one yesterday. looking down at that 4.6 on a 90mm rim is kinda retahdid tho.
> 
> rog


Uh Oh :eekster: So what did you think of having real tires underneath you for a change


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

gravitylover said:


> Uh Oh :eekster: So what did you think of having real tires underneath you for a change


for trail they would do nothing for me, nor would 90mm rims. my 80's are overkill which is why i'm going 65mm with my 3.8's. decided to put nice wheels on the charge vs going with fatboy as the charge fits me better comparing large fatboy to large charge, and i do prefer the ride of steel.

fatboy comp=definitely a nice bike. one of the tops for the money, imo.

rog


----------



## tonyvt (Mar 26, 2010)

newmarketrog said:


> for trail they would do nothing for me, nor would 90mm rims. my 80's are overkill which is why i'm going 65mm with my 3.8's. decided to put nice wheels on the charge vs going with fatboy as the charge fits me better comparing large fatboy to large charge, and i do prefer the ride of steel.
> 
> fatboy comp=definitely a nice bike. one of the tops for the money, imo.
> 
> rog


I'm going to be test riding a fatboy comp in Stowe on Saturday.

Hey rog, are you any relation to "Rec Rog" who used to hang out in the NEK during the mid 80's?


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Sardo Numspa said:


> unfortunately, its all the fatboy models. the shop ordered close to 40, various models and sizes, and not one has shown up yet.


we have 2 here in escondido,ca (bikebling, check their website).. expert and comp green both medium.. too bad per spesh rules, you can only buy it in-store.. after that, they can ship it anywhere.. some guy had his friend drive all the way from la (2 hr drive) to buy the bike and have it shipped to him in new york.. know anyone here in socal?


----------



## Stephen Kunkel (Aug 21, 2014)

Sure haven't seen shortages of any Fatboys around here in Mass or NH. I know one shop that's holding around 10 Comps and Ex's. Another with 6 or so. Both within an hour from me. All the colors too. The only dear ones I've seen are the Pro (only ever saw the one I bought) and the SL (never seen one).


----------



## Chupathingee (Jul 9, 2013)

So anyone else notice a huge disconnect between parts pricing and complete pricing? I am no stranger to bikes and bike building (I currently own 5) and I know that building a bike is always more expensive than buying a comparable complete, but with the Fatboy it's just absurd. 

I was thinking about building up a Fatboy exactly how I want it (2x10 XT, Bluto, etc) and I was thrilled that they sell the wheelset and the frame seperately, but if you buy a wheelset (no tires!) and a frame (w/ fork and e.thirteen crank + BB) it comes out to $2000. For $100 more I can buy a complete with tires (2 @ $160/ea) and stem, bar, shifters, grips, derailleurs, cassette, chain, seatpost, seat, etc, all of which have to be worth SOMETHING. The big downside is I have to deal with an inexpensive (and by many accounts faulty) crank.

This annoys me because I want to build, but buying the components doesn't make ANY sense financially. I feel like the components are either way overpriced, or the completes are just a really good deal. Anyway, I'm probably just going to end up buying the complete and replacing everything but the frame and wheels...

That being said, I am really excited because I plan on selling my Moonlander and buying a Fatboy. I can't wait until I can make it happen!


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Its like that with all brands. They get a huge discount on components because they buy in bulk. Thats why a lot of times it better to buy a full bike and sell off what you dont want.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

tonyvt said:


> I'm going to be test riding a fatboy comp in Stowe on Saturday.
> 
> Hey rog, are you any relation to "Rec Rog" who used to hang out in the NEK during the mid 80's?


No, i hung out in the nek from the late 90's till around 06' when i sold a second home there.

rog


----------



## tonyvt (Mar 26, 2010)

newmarketrog said:


> No, i hung out in the nek from the late 90's till around 06' when i sold a second home there.
> 
> rog


Gotcha and thanks for following up. Rec Rog was riding mtn bikes in the E. Burke area when I met him around '84. Lost touch with him a couple years later when I moved to the shoreline.

Looking forward to riding the Fat Boy demo this weekend. Then the big question will be green or orange.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

enjoy the fb. i'm partial to the orange. it's the total hojo's bike with the orange/blue combo.

rog


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

That's pretty much the story of building up any bike from frame up rather than buying complete unless you have the time to sit and cherry pick deals online/locally while you slowly complete the bike.

I did that with my Straggler and ended up spending just slightly more than the complete, but ended with a way better build. I took a good few months gathering the pieces for that build.

I just recently priced out rebuilding the bike if I just went with the best deals I could get online or from the shop and it would be nearly a grand more than I spent.


----------



## maineCommuter (Aug 4, 2014)

newmarketrog said:


> enjoy the fb. i'm partial to the orange. it's the total hojo's bike with the orange/blue combo.
> 
> rog


last winter while skiing down from hojos someone blew by me on a fat bike. Totally awesome. Could it have been you?


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Just went into local Spec dealer in Oz and mentioned about the axle problems (mine is ok)and they said to bring it in and they will change it anyway


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

Anyone put 45nrth Dillinger 5 studded on the Fatboy yet?

What the clearance like in the rear yolk?


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Twimby said:


> Just went into local Spec dealer in Oz and mentioned about the axle problems (mine is ok)and they said to bring it in and they will change it anyway


holy crap.. Now i'm worried.. How do you know if your axle is failing? Aside from the obvious.. Any signs i should be looking for? With my bluto installed, i find myself doing jumps on the trails and on the streets ( on and off the sidewalks ).. That couldn't be good for the rear axle right? When i constantly land on it.. Should i be concerned at this point and take it in?


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

av8or said:


> holy crap.. Now i'm worried.. How do you know if your axle is failing? Aside from the obvious.. Any signs i should be looking for? With my bluto installed, i find myself doing jumps on the trails and on the streets ( on and off the sidewalks ).. That couldn't be good for the rear axle right? When i constantly land on it.. Should i be concerned at this point and take it in?


Like I said mine is Ok, but they are going to do it anyway with first service
Depends what model you have. Mine is a first release Expert.
Newer ones have the update
Mine is used more for beach and sandtracks, still prefer my Shinobi on the tracks. Done around 1200kms on the Fatty
If you go back a page or three in this thread Jisch explains about his breaking, he has Bluto and sound like he goes hard on tracks


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Twimby said:


> Like I said mine is Ok, but they are going to do it anyway with first service
> Depends what model you have. Mine is a first release Expert.
> Newer ones have the update
> Mine is used more for beach and sandtracks, still prefer my Shinobi on the tracks. Done around 1200kms on the Fatty
> If you go back a page or three in this thread Jisch explains about his breaking, he has Bluto and sound like he goes hard on tracks


Yeah.. Bluto makes me go hard and fast on single downhill tracks as well.. I have the black/gold fatboy, purchased barely 2 mos ago... I am assuming when you meant newer ones, you are talking about 2015's.. How can i find out if i have the updated fatboy hub? Someone posted on another thread that when they got their hub replaced, they noticed an allen key hole on one of the splines.. i don't have that on mine.. Can anyone chime in who had their hub replaced if this is accurate? my fatboy is used mainly on trails and streets.. Sometimes on the beach.. No snow.. San diego, ca


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

I have the black and yellow Fatboy, got it last spring, it'd be good to know of mine is affected. Is there any way to tell?


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

The axle failure (at least on mine) was not catastrophic, I'm fairly certain I did an entire ride with it broken. I could hear a grinding/skipping noise coming from the back end - it almost sounded like my tire was rubbing on the seatstay when cornering hard, but the wheel still spun and I didn't even notice it when I was just riding along upright. I think the grinding I was hearing was the two halves of the axle spinning against each other at certain times. 

I have also broken an axle (actually two) on a Hope through axle conversion (Hope messed that one up big time) on another bike and I rode those broken for many rides. The skewer (or through axle) holds everything in place while riding. 

I'm not advocating riding with a broken axle, just saying that if your axle breaks, it's not going to pitch you over the bars or anything. 

You can tell if your axle is broken by taking the rear wheel off and pulling on the cassette, if it's broken you'll be able to pull the cassette off (the freewheel will come with it). I understand they went from aluminum to steel, but you'd have to pull the hub apart to figure out which you have (a magnet test would prove it). On mine they said they also replaced the freewheel saying that real problem is that the freehub scored the surface of the axle. I haven't taken mine apart post replacement to see if I could see a difference, since I never had the original one apart, I probably couldn't tell anyway.


----------



## Stephen Kunkel (Aug 21, 2014)

Riding heavy through a extremely rocky section today. Around mile 5 I started hearing a rubbing sound like a whirring. No impacts whatsoever. Kept going another 5 till back at the car. Sure sounds like this axle problem. It's gonna be a 90 minute drive to the bike shop for warranty. 

Last week at a bike shop I saw a 2015 Expert with a totally different rear hub than the ones on all the other Fatboys I've seen. Looks like maybe they are changing the hubs for a new design.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep, that sounds like the axle broke.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

Buddy of mine has had his fatboy expert for less than 6 months and has had is rear axle and his bottom bracket go to $hit already.

rog


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Once in awhile I'll hear a rubbing sound from the rear wheel, like the tire is rubbing on the frame but no marks on the frame and the wheel is sturdy, also I did change my cassette awhile back and did need to use the wrench so I guess it might be just my tire pressure which is at 8 PSI could be causing the rubbing effect while making sharp turns?


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I doubt it, I bet your axle is broken. I have ridden much lower than 8PSI without any rub - and if there were rub, you would see it on your chainstay. Pulling off your cassette is not easy, I had to really pull hard to get i to come off when my axle was broken. 

I did a 19 mile ride today over technical trails with a fast crew. I did great, I kept getting comments like "that bike seems to just float over everything while I'm back here getting tossed around" (most of the others were on 29er HTs). I think I sold a few Fatboys today :-D


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

^^ Heh, tell them to call me. We have them in stock!


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

iscariot said:


> Anyone put 45nrth Dillinger 5 studded on the Fatboy yet?
> 
> What the clearance like in the rear yolk?


Anyone?


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

I wish they would make a stronger freehub on the Fatboy or use a different cassette. I swapped rear cassettes on my 2015 FB (May 2014 build) and the Sunrace had chewed up the freehub after 30 miles.


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

iscariot said:


> Anyone put 45nrth Dillinger 5 studded on the Fatboy yet?
> 
> What the clearance like in the rear yolk?


I just put my 45NRTH Dillinger 5 studded tires on my stock Fatboy rims (90mm) and they have plenty of room in the rear stays and yolk.

The Dillinger 5's (advertised as a 4.8" tire) are actually narrower, shorter, and have more clearance than the stock Ground Control 4.8.

The paddles down the centerline of the Dillinger 5 look like they will move snow well, and the side lugs are deep and well supported.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

iscariot said:


> I just put my 45NRTH Dillinger 5 studded tires on my stock Fatboy rims (90mm) and they have plenty of room in the rear stays and yolk.
> 
> The Dillinger 5's (advertised as a 4.8" tire) are actually narrower, shorter, and have more clearance than the stock Ground Control 4.8.
> 
> The paddles down the centerline of the Dillinger 5 look like they will move snow well, and the side lugs are deep and well supported.


Good to know they fit. Dang are they expensive though! Can't find them under $200 a tire at any place that has them in stock.....


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

Received my Fatboy this week and in order to save some weight i swapped out the innertubes for some lighter ones (SchwalbeTube SV 13F Freeride) , gained 800 GR .
But !! : The Tyre has a woble where the valve comes through , when i put more pressure in it's gone , but with 0.5 Bar (wich i prefer) it's there again. i know the innertubes are for 3.0 max but was told they work very well withe GC's. Anyone has this "problem" too ? Better put the Spesh innertubes back in ?


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

Christ D said:


> Received my Fatboy this week and in order to save some weight i swapped out the innertubes for some lighter ones (SchwalbeTube SV 13F Freeride) , gained 800 GR .
> But !! : The Tyre has a woble where the valve comes through , when i put more pressure in it's gone , but with 0.5 Bar (wich i prefer) it's there again. i know the innertubes are for 3.0 max but was told they work very well withe GC's. Anyone has this "problem" too ? Better put the Spesh innertubes back in ?


I'm 5'11" 175#. I'm running 26" x 2.3-3.0" Specialized tubes that are about 290g to 310g per tube, and they work fine at any pressure I've run (7 to 11 psi) for relatively aggressive summer technical trail riding (rocks, roots, baby heads) and high speed flow trails.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Bit of a novice question here - are you guys greasing under this cap? I had some weird rubbing sound from the back end today and couldn't figure out what the hell it was. When I pulled the wheel off, this cap was loose, and it's not greased at all under it.

Should I grease this? And just hand-tigthen it before putting it back on? That's the stock hub/axle, i just changed out the rotors/cassette.


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

Grease it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

*Fatboys In Stock - N. Aurora*

*Semi-SPAM

Pedal and Spoke* (A great shop in N. Aurora, IL) just took delivery on two new Fatboys today. They received a Medium Comp *(in Orange)* and Large Comp *(in Green)*.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Brake Question. Have the Expert with the Shimano brakes. A while ago the back brake lost power and screamed like a Banshee. Would improve after warming up, but would scream again start of each ride. Figured pad was contaminated, so changed and problem fixed.
Had a knee injury and rode for the first in 5 weeks today. Both brakes screamed and no power. Where fine last ride. 
Long weekend here and away from town, so pulled off, sanded and filed. There was a real carbon gloss to them. Scream on front gone, rear half gone, but way less power on both.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

bb7

rog


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

newmarketrog said:


> bb7
> 
> rog


My mates Moony has those. Don't like them.

Everyone hates Avids , but my 7's are quiet and have not missed a beat on my Shinobi.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

my last bike that i had for almost 10 years had a pair. worked perfect 100% of the time.

my cooker has em now. wonderful

i'm a 20 year shop guy and can buy any brake dirt cheap. bb7 ftw.

rog


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

newmarketrog said:


> my last bike that i had for almost 10 years had a pair. worked perfect 100% of the time.
> 
> my cooker has em now. wonderful
> 
> ...


As a shop guy any input to my question would be appreciated 
Working fine last time I rode. Now doing this. I do a mainly beach riding on Fatty,
does salt have an influence?
Always wash it down. But maybe not last time. Tore medial surfing and 
went home in pain, maybe did not wash her down.


----------



## GRpufnstuf (Jul 5, 2014)

Great ride on my comp today.

Went up Arroyo Seco behind JPL in Pasadena/Altadena and the trail has almost completely changed since I was on it 2 months ago. (Monsoon rain changed all the debris and knocked a few trees down I think)

I bought the Fatboy specifically for the conditions up this canyon (and generally around me in SoCal). Dry super hard pack with a layer of decomposing granite/sand on top.










I've been riding my 29er with 2.3 tires and just couldn't get grip in corners or climbing.

The Fatboy CRUSHES this trail (read "I was right!").
I'd still like a Bluto and will get one when finances allow. But WOW, I rode further in than ever before and came back out faster. 
I found the limit of grip a couple of times (in corners) but even that was totally controlled and recoverable.




























SO, I bought a Large and should probably be on an XL, but XL just felt too big for single track ass hauling.

This bike is great but here are my perfect world notes for specialized (basically build the XL with the L seat tube/top tube length/height);

1. Top tube .5-1cm longer
2. 2-3cm taller head tube
3. Brakes
4. 1-2cm higher BB
5. Better cogset
6. Trigger style shifters

I'll work backwards,
-6 I actually like Gripshift but running this bike rigid gets my hands bouncing all over the place at speed. I know they are cheaper and "for the snow guys wearing big gloves" but they aren't working for me. They'll be changed soonish.

-5 The gear set is already well documented as crap. I agree.

-4 My first MTB was a Cannondale SM800 'beast if the east' with a super high BB, I LOVED it. I've had to adjust to lower stuff since, but the thing is mashing my pedals and feet everywhere. Before you say rider error, let me say that it doesn't happen on anything else I own.
I thought it must be the wider BB but now the I've bottomed the pedal multiple times, rather than just running my toe into a rock, I think it's height not width plus soft 4.6 tires. They went up 10.5mm from the Crave but I think they shorted it by 1-2cm
I'll air up the tires a bit for now and just be more mindful I guess. Once I have a 100mm Bluto it'll be a little better I s'pose.

-3 I have tektro Gemin brakes. They suck like everyone says. Maybe 75 miles on my bike and they are stopping just ok. They are , however, very good at squealing, chattering, and the front has a pad constantly riding the rotor. XT I. The near future. I read up above this about Avid BB7 and I don't disagree, I have them on my Slingshot. But I'm riding this thing faster and I do't think they'd keep up.

-2 -1 The other 2 are just fit issues for me. I'm 6'3" which almost always ends up on the L vs XL threshold when a manufacturer lists rider height. I usually opt for the smaller bike for handling and my semi short legged (for my height) standover issues. The XL was a good fit but the top tube was right up against my nuts. Today when the chain jumped off just as I was digging deep to crank uphill in too tall a gear, would have caused me some groinal distress.

And finally (sorry for all the words) I bought the 2015 Fatboy "comp". I have read about hub problems on here, mostly on the 2014 I think. I weigh 240lbs without a full camelback and gear. I will be jumping any and every thing I can. I'll let you know if/when the rear axle lets go and what SBC does about it. I doubt things got changed in the hub since the bike is almost identical in every other way.


----------



## GRpufnstuf (Jul 5, 2014)

Aren't there 2 pad compound options from Shimano, one organic and one metallic? Maybe switch pads( if I'm not being crazy about compounds options) salt and salt air are bad for everything. The Shimano brakes are supposed to be the end all

EDIT: check this out...

http://bike.shimano.com/media/techd.../EV-BR-M785-F-3161C_v1_m56577569830817097.pdf

those are XT parts but the pads are the same-ish, maybe?

parts 18-21 show resin and metal pads as options. I bet you can switch and get a good result.



Twimby said:


> Brake Question. Have the Expert with the Shimano brakes. A while ago the back brake lost power and screamed like a Banshee. Would improve after warming up, but would scream again start of each ride. Figured pad was contaminated, so changed and problem fixed.
> Had a knee injury and rode for the first in 5 weeks today. Both brakes screamed and no power. Where fine last ride.
> Long weekend here and away from town, so pulled off, sanded and filed. There was a real carbon gloss to them. Scream on front gone, rear half gone, but way less power on both.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

6'3? You should be on an xl.

For going fast, bb7 or any brakes are fine. Brakes just slow you down. Touch em as lil as possible and you'll go faster.

Nice pics!

rog


----------



## GRpufnstuf (Jul 5, 2014)

I've heard both of these before!

I like fast bikes and fast (stopping) brakes.

as for height vs size...

here is an example from Yeti's website...

bike: SB95c

FIT

SMALL 5'3" (160 CM) - 5'7" (171 CM)
MEDIUM 5'7" (171 CM) - 5'11" (180 CM)
LARGE 5'11" (180 CM) - 6'3" (191 CM)
X-LARGE 6'3" (191 CM) - 6'6" (198 CM)

This happens ALL the time and it is pretty spot on in my experience.

You can see my 6'3" at L and XL, you don't see my 34" inseam (on a tall day) making me ride the Large even though the top tube is generally too short. Especially since my height is primarily torso and neck oriented.

The XL rode nice but it didn't really fit the way I needed it to.

I've always had this problem. part of why I LOVED my old Cannondale SM800 so much. they had ludicrous head tube lengths (for the time) and sloping top tubes when almost no one else did.

I will be looking for a used XL fatboy frame to swap parts to and try it out down the road.

For now I am super happy with my Large bike. You know, once I get all the stock parts swapped off it. 



newmarketrog said:


> 6'3? You should be on an xl.
> 
> For going fast, bb7 or any brakes are fine. Brakes just slow you down. Touch em as lil as possible and you'll go faster.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rightcoaster (Dec 25, 2006)

*What he said...*



newmarketrog said:


> 6'3? You should be on an xl.
> 
> For going fast, bb7 or any brakes are fine. Brakes just slow you down. Touch em as lil as possible and you'll go faster.
> 
> ...


BB7 's Work great, This Vid here...fat bike play on Vimeo
I am on Stock bb7 brakes, no fancy red pads.
One finger braking for lock up, and great lever feel for dragging rear for wheelies and such......
You could up grade pads, but not needed.
If they Lock up when needed they have all the power you will ever need!
Again, "Brakes just slow you down" 
I read so many post that say avids Don't have power...makes me crazy!

Also; I ride an 18 pugs, with a set back post (5'10) spent a few hours on a med fatboy, it seemed right, but am unable to try out a large. The Med did feel a tad tight for long climbs, and the seatpost seemed very high in the sky. 
I will be adding a dropper post, with no setback.
I too usually go for the smaller size. but, Any thoughts from you guys that spend a lot of time on snow about sizing?? Torn..

Thank you


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

GRpufnstuf said:


> making me ride the Large even though the top tube is generally too short. Especially since my height is primarily torso and neck oriented.


even more reason why you should be on the xl.

top tube length/fit trumps standover by a long shot.

rog


----------



## GRpufnstuf (Jul 5, 2014)

Rightcoaster said:


> BB7 's Work great, This Vid here...fat bike play on Vimeo
> I am on Stock bb7 brakes, no fancy red pads.
> One finger braking for lock up, and great lever feel for dragging rear for wheelies and such......
> You could up grade pads, but not needed.
> ...


i don't hate my Avids at all. they work fine. And I know cable trumps hydro in the cold cold.

I wonder if you're weight has anything to do with quality of stopping power and fade though? I am 100% Clydesdale and I can tell you my Avids fade out pretty quick on my 29er Slingshot


----------



## GRpufnstuf (Jul 5, 2014)

newmarketrog said:


> even more reason why you should be on the xl.
> 
> top tube length/fit trumps standover by a long shot.
> 
> rog


Not for me. it's not that it's close when I stand over the XLarge, "things" are already touching.

When I get a Bluto it'll move up more, but then move out of the way more (i hope)

My bike did drop the chain yesterday and I popped out of my pedals and ended up skating on my cleats while I slowed the bike. That would have been more painful on the XL for sure

If I were snow camping or doing other slow and steady riding I'd be on the XL

Longer stem and move the seat back some and I'm happy and comfortable on the Large. my notes to specialized were for my perfect world, straight out of the box fit


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

Hope 's , never failed me even in our wet/snow/freezin' winters overhere in Belgium. Will be the first upgrade i'll do on my fatboy ,from Tektro's to Hope's .Well , after the tubeless thing of course. tho' the Tektro's work well ....for now.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

newmarketrog said:


> even more reason why you should be on the xl.
> 
> top tube length/fit trumps standover by a long shot.
> 
> rog


Negative ghost rider the pattern is full.....

I'm in the same boat, the XL fit my upper body perfectly but I had negative clearance (aka soprano) on standover. Since I'm planning on using the bike frequently in the snow, I wanted as much standover as I could get. A Large with a longer angled stem and the bike fits great.


----------



## Rightcoaster (Dec 25, 2006)

Kay9Cop said:


> Picked up this bad boy yesterday. First one sold in Anchorage. It's been raining for two days, but I couldn't wait so we went for a little spin today on some single track horse trails.


Love them pro's... did you by chance weigh it. Thinking its around 30 lbs?


----------



## Smokin Slow (Oct 7, 2014)

First post be gentle!
Ordered my first MTN bike this morning a Fatboy but have to wait a couple weeks for a medium green. This wait is going to kill me and my wallet because now all i can do is accessorize until it arrives!


----------



## zaxmalloy (Jun 23, 2014)

Smokin Slow said:


> First post be gentle!
> Ordered my first MTN bike this morning a Fatboy but have to wait a couple weeks for a medium green. This wait is going to kill me and my wallet because now all i can do is accessorize until it arrives!


Congrats! Question for you and other Fatboy owners: I am 6'2", 32" inseam and my hybrid bike is a Large Giant Escape. Last weekend I test rode a large Fatboy - felt great! This weekend I went back to a different branch of the same LBS chain, and they put me on a Medium and I was surprised at how good it felt when all the other fat bikes I've been testing have been an L. Tested an L Expert as well and it didn't feel oversized....but have pretty much decided I don't need the extra features. But they didn't have that great orange in a size L, only the M. The sales guy went on about it like "yeah it's a fat bike so the change in size isn't that unusual." The Medium did feel more lively...but worry if it's not the right size, longer rides aren't going to be comfortable.

Is this normal?


----------



## Smokin Slow (Oct 7, 2014)

I struggled with sizing at 5'10". The medium felt cramped but the large felt great. Problem is the stand over height on the large is just too tight. I went with the med.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm 6' with a 34.5 inseam, I have a large Fatboy, feels great. At your height and inseam you must have a long torso, I'm surprised a medium didn't feel cramped.


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

5.6 with a 31 inseam , went with the medium and really happy with it. Especially for the 40+ mile rides . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

zaxmalloy said:


> Congrats! Question for you and other Fatboy owners: I am 6'2", 32" inseam and my hybrid bike is a Large Giant Escape. Last weekend I test rode a large Fatboy - felt great! Tested an L Expert as well and it didn't feel oversized....but have pretty much decided I don't need the extra features. But they didn't have that great orange in a size L, only the M. The sales guy went on about it like "yeah it's a fat bike so the change in size isn't that unusual." The Medium did feel more lively...but worry if it's not the right size, longer rides aren't going to be comfortable.
> 
> Is this normal?


I'm 6'1" with a 32 inseam and ride a L. I also swapped in a 90mm stem as the 75 felt too short. Took the Fatboy out to some fairly technical trails yesterday and the bike felt great.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

zaxmalloys a large. that shop tried to sell him a med orange cuz it's all they had.

i'm 511.5 with a normal torso and a large is perfect, just like their large regular mtb's. no reason to go smaller just cuz it's a fatbike. get the ett/cockpit length that is correct, not so much the standover height. you need more standover height? pick another manufacturer whose frames have lower standover height frames per size.

stoked to ride this am! wood stove is cranking!

rog


----------



## zaxmalloy (Jun 23, 2014)

newmarketrog said:


> zaxmalloys a large. that shop tried to sell him a med orange cuz it's all they had.
> 
> i'm 511.5 with a normal torso and a large is perfect, just like their large regular mtb's. no reason to go smaller just cuz it's a fatbike. get the ett/cockpit length that is correct, not so much the standover height. you need more standover height? pick another manufacturer whose frames have lower standover height frames per size.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the input. I'm going to go back today and try it again.

UPDATE
Went back to the store today, re-tested a large and a medium. Realized on the medium I was getting up out of the seat often - something I didn't notice yesterday. 

While there was better stand over on the medium, and overall it felt more secure and maneuverable, the more I pedaled it, noticed feeling a bit cramped during normal ride conditions. 

So, I have a large orange fatboy on order...I don't know if I'm more excited or exhausted...


----------



## Rightcoaster (Dec 25, 2006)

Hmm.. I found a large and Med to try out back to back.
Changed back and forth several time.
me 5'10 (32 inseam) and lean toward smaller bikes as they are more playful.

My conclusion.... either of these bike will work for me.
I would run a bit shorter then stock stem to make the large work, think stock is a 70 mm or a size med and run a bit longer then stock stem, stock is a 60mm. I did order a pro in size Med and will add a 80 or 90 mm stem and it should be perfect. 
This is a year round bike for me and I wanted the smaller feel for non snow fun and of course a bit more standover is a good thing.
I was really surprised to find that both sizes were totally buyable for me.


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

Rightcoaster said:


> I was really surprised to find that both sizes where totally buyable for me.


 I had the same experience , went for the M . My measurements are 5.6 with a 31 inseam , like most monkey's , "long" arms and legs.


----------



## zaxmalloy (Jun 23, 2014)

Rightcoaster said:


> Hmm.. I found a large and Med to try out back to back.
> Changed back and forth several time.
> me 5'10 (32 inseam) and lean toward smaller bikes as they are more playful.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you made a good choice....you're right about the playful aspect of it. Much better control on the smaller one....and I to was very surprised how it seemed either one could work. When I've tested bikes before, it always seemed to be obvious...


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

zaxmalloy said:


> Sounds like you made a good choice....you're right about the playful aspect of it. Much better control on the smaller one....and I to was very surprised how it seemed either one could work. When I've tested bikes before, it always seemed to be obvious...


I agree with everyone on Med = playful vs. a Large, etc. Next question to ask yourself is how will the bike (primarily) be ridden? I'm looking to do some winter rides/races that will be up to 40miles in length. For that and me, the Large makes sense as I will be more "stretched out." If I was going to use the Fatboy as a dirt jumper, or short single track bike, the Medium makes more sense. As I said earlier, I rode some challenging & technical single track this weekend and the Large was awesome.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I am barely 5-10 and fit right between the sized. The large with a shorter stem is a great fit. I generally go medium but i like the extra room and longer wheelbase of the large fatboy. The medium felt cramped.


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

roobydoo said:


> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> Did specialized forget they already made a FatBoy? guess since they had the name it got reused.


Perhaps you've forgotten, but before that cruzer the Specialized Fatboy was a bmx bike.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

several companies have done that with their fat bike. Its cheaper and easier to use a name you already "own" and Fatboy is a perfect fit. Same goes with the Norco Bigfoot. The Bigfoot was a burly all-mountain hardtail and is now a fatbike.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

Used Fat Boy Expert for sale (medium size) on C.L.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

Lu-Max said:


> Used Fat Boy Expert for sale (medium size) on C.L.


the guy sounds like a tool. and he wants too much money for it. 2000.00 max based purely on the fact that he's put his grubby little meat (in his case prolly vegan) hooks on it.

rog


----------



## Smokin Slow (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm stoked the LBS originally said end of October for my Green Medium but now said should be in the next couple days. To have it by the weekend would be great!
Need to find some pedals and hit the trails.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

If I buy the fat boy base model how hard is it to conver to thru axle and put a bluto on it?


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

i replaced the fork myself.. Real easy.. Just make sure measure 3x before you cut.. Thru axle hub had to be relaced to the rims and used the same spokes.. It took half a day for a lbs to have it done.. brought it the afternoon after my ride then got it back the next day .. Was riding again that afternoon..


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

So you had to buy new hubs? Or can they be converted?


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

You need a 150x15 hub and you have to rebuild the rim to the hub. The stock hub wont convert.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

That sucks


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Cost me $150 for a hub and to have the wheel rebuilt. Really not that bad and worth every penny.


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

Jonesy22 said:


> That sucks


10 page thread on the subject right here: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/fatboy-bluto-915317.html?highlight=bluto


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I put a 150mm Surly hub on to convert, if I was to do it over again, I would buy a 135 Hope hub and get the end caps to convert it to 150, that way I could easily go back and forth to the carbon fork in the winter.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Do/will people actually swap back to the rigid fork? 
I considered, but after riding the Bluto, there is no way I'd go back. Even for sand and snow riding I feel the Bluto offers better traction and ride quality. The only thing the stock carbon fork has going for it is the weight.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm not sure whether I will swap in the winter or not. If I don't then it doesn't make a difference. I love the Bluto so the likelihood of swapping back are low.


----------



## Rightcoaster (Dec 25, 2006)

Rightcoaster said:


> Hmm.. I found a large and Med to try out back to back.
> Changed back and forth several time.
> me 5'10 (32 inseam) and lean toward smaller bikes as they are more playful.
> 
> ...


Ok I found out the pro I ordered is back ordered...the kiss of death for a guy with ADD...lol Spent more time on a med and a large, flopped back to a large bought the one they had in stock. It is less playful, but the Large feels right riding and especially climbing, It will take longer getting used to the $%#$ Grip shift then the size. took a bit of vid below of the break in Now for new pedals, cranks, bluto, shifters...etc


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm 5'10 and bought a Large too, it fits great, but I do have two issues. With a 125mm Command Post inserted all the way, the top setting is too high. I also put a 120mm Bluto, which raises the top tube up a bit and I barely clear standing above the bike. 
I do love the longer wheelbase and fit of the Large frame though and have had zero issues.


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Large fatnboy here, I'm 5' 11" with bluto 100mm and wow did I smash myself in deep snow on a ridge. I think in scared all the wild life away with my blood curdling scream. The stand over height is the only thing I'm not happy with.


----------



## ShopJerk (Jul 24, 2014)

hans2vt said:


> Large fatnboy here, I'm 5' 11" with bluto 100mm and wow did I smash myself in deep snow on a ridge. I think in scared all the wild life away with my blood curdling scream. The stand over height is the only thing I'm not happy with.


Hah! You sir, have posted the first message that makes me happy about my choice to roll MEDIUM. I've had buyers remorse since day two. Unhappy with the compact cockpit. Unfortunately, I'm blessed with long torso/short legs.

I feel better now.

Thanks
Jason


----------

